# papagájokról



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 14)

tapasztalatokra lenne szükségem a papagájunkoz


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 14)

Szia nesszi4
Milyen fajta papagájod van?
Nekünk már 21 éves a papagájunk, kinai rózsásbegyű sándor papagáj.
Remélem tudok válaszolni a kérdéseidre! 
Üdv
maam


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 15)

szia maam nimfapapagájt vettünk tavaszi kelés a kislányomnak vettük 2.szülinapjára különösebb kérdésem nincs csak tapasztalatokat várok hogy okoz e betegséget a kicsinek?stb...ha tudsz írj róla köszi


----------



## maam (2007 Szeptember 15)

Szia nesszi!

Nem okoz betegséget! 
Olyan lesz majd, mint egy családtag. Nagyon kedves állat. Szeret játszani, szereti, ha beszélnek hozzá. 
Mint ahogy már írtam, nekük már több mint két évtizede van meg a papagájunk, de tényleg olyan, mint egy családtag. Ő már egy kicsit öreges, már megkívánja, hogy este 7 körül betakarjuk, mert már nem bírja az éjszakázást. Azelőtt ő is sokáig fenn volt velünk, de már kiköveteli magának, hogy takarjuk be, mert ő aludni akar. 
Mindig határozottan kell vele bánni és akkor nem ijed meg ő sem. Ha érzi, hogy valaki fél tőle, akkor ő még jobban megrémül. 
Nem tudom mit szoktatok adni neki enni, de a szotyolán kívül, nagyon szereti a gyümölcsöket, almát, szőlőt, epret, paradicsomot, banánt, répát (ezek a kedvencei), szereti még a ropit is (persze csak módjával, mert az nagyon sós. Szeret fürödni, főleg, ha nyáron nagyon meleg van, szereti, ha lespriccelik. Olyankor kitárja a szárnyait és billeg jobbra-balra, hogy mindenhol érje a viz. Nagyon kedves. Beszél is. Sokszor, ha jön hozzánk idegen és meghallja, hirtelen azt hiszi, hogy van még ott valaki, mert olyan tisztán beszél.
Hát nem is tudom mit írjak még róla. Ha kérdésed van nagyon szívesen válaszolok.
Üdv
maam


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 15)

még csak hétfő óta van meg salátát kapott azt megette beszélni még sajna nem beszél de szeretnénk megtanítani mi nem takarjuk be éjszakára mert nagyon csendes jó papagáj de reggel 7 körül már elég élénk.én jelenleg csak akkor félek tőle ha ki lesz engedve.még nem merjük kiegedni mert megkell szoknia az újhelyet.köszönöm hogy cseverészel velem róla mert itt mindenkinek kutyája meg macskája van.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 16)

Nekem is már két nimfám volt  Az első nagyon kedves volt, és mindenkit imádott. Ami jó tipp, hogyha majd kiengeditek: találjatok neki valami állványt, lámpát, polcot, ahova beszoktatjátok, hogyha odaszáll, akkor békén van hagyva. Ha megtanulja, hogy az egy biztonságos pont neki, akkor sokkal szelídebb lesz, mert tudja, hogy van hova "bújnia"  Mi egy olvasólámpát használtunk, mert az elég alacsonyan volt, hogy közöttünk legyen, de ugyanakkor elég távol is, ha úgy kívánja. Ha bármilyen más kérdésed, akkor szívesen segítek


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 17)

szia Danton55 mennyi idő után lehet kiengedni először


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Mi általában 1 hetet vártunk, aztán megláttuk. Addigra általában megnyugszanak annyira, hogy kiengedhessük őket. Rendszerint kiengedtük őket, aztán ha megtalálta a "helyét", akkor ott nyugton hagytuk legalább 1 óráig, hogy nézelődhessen. Ha annyira unatkozik, akkor úgyis elszáll 

Tipp: vigyázzatok az ablakokkal ajtókkal, célszerű a függönyre akasztani valami rikító színű szalagot, vagy egyebet, nehogy nekirepüljenek.


----------



## babucs (2007 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jókat irtok a papagájokról. Nekem is van egy, és minden igaz, amit itt olvastam róla. Én is vártam vele 2 hetet, miután megkaptam, és csak azután engedtem ki. megmutattam neki az ablakokat, nehogy nekiröpüljön. 
Az enyémmel egy gond van, hogy nem szobatiszta.
Hogyan tudnám leszoktatni az ide-oda pöttyentésekről? lenne ötletetek?


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 18)

hello babucs nekem sajna nem mert papagájtéren új vagyok


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 18)

Nekm is volt 14 évig / a fiamé volt, de én gondoztam/ egy hullámos papagájom. aranyos volt, nem volt vele különösebb baj, evett ivott és szemetelt. Végül elpusztult. Sajnáltuk szegényt.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 18)

ettöl tartok én is mert gyakorlatilag a kicsivel fog felnőni mert a kicsi 2 éves biztos megsiratja majd de az még nagyon messze van mert idén kelt ki.és a nimfapapagáj elég hosszú élettartamú.


----------



## Szamovár (2007 Szeptember 18)

Szia, Nesszi, nekünk "csak" törpepapagájunk van (azért csak, mert kisebb és nem beszél), de nagyon szeretjük. Igazi családtag. Annak ellenére, hogy nem beszél, nagyon jól megértjük egymást, mert megtanított bennünket papagájul : ). Igényli a törődést, foglalkozást, nagyon kommunikatív! Rajtunk kívül a rigókkal is "beszélget", és mint egy kiskutya, jelzi, ha hazaérkezik a gazda - a második emeleten lakunk, de ha a férjem belép a kapun, ő csicsereg. A papagájtartást egyébként én is könyvből tanultam, mert ez az első madarunk. Ha érdekel, szívesen előkotrom a könyvek címét!


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 18)

szia Szamovár nagyon szépen köszönöm de úgy gondolom sokat megtudok az emberektől mert nagyon segítőkész itt mindenki.és a neten is találtam hozzá már egy két dolgot.mi egyébként cserefes papagájt akartunk mert a kicsinek tetszik.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 19)

ma kiengedtük a papagájt felült a kalitka tetejére és elvolt magába.de ha repül a kicsi fél tőle és nekiáll sírni


----------



## m steve (2007 Szeptember 19)

Szegényke


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 20)

ki a szegényke?a lányom vagy a papagája?


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Mindkettő 
De a lányod is majd megszokja, amint rájön, hogy nem bánt. Hozzánk is bármikor jöttek vendégek, mindig megijedtek, ha repült a jószág, mivel jóval "nagyobbnak" látszott, mint amekkora. Aztán néztek, hogy én meg milyen lazán tűröm, hogy a fejemre szálljon.

A nimfák átlagéletkora 15 év, de ha jól tartod őket, akkor a 20-at is könnyen megérhetik (barátnőmnek egyik megélte) 

A szobatisztaság: tv-ben láttam egyszer, hogy Amerikában árulnak "papagájpelenkát" (lényeg: egy ruhadarabb úgy felkötve a hasára a szárnyainál, hogy nem zavarja a madarat a természetes mozgásban/repülésben, de felfogja az "ajándékokat"). Nem tudom, hogy Magyarországon van-e ilyen, én még nem láttam. Igazán nem lehet őket megtanítani, hogy hova pottyantsanak. A mi trükkünk, hogy szemfülesek voltunk, és ha nekikészült, akkor gyorsan alátettünk egy papírt, vagy őt tettük a rúdjára (az alatt is mindig volt papír).

A többiektől kérdem: milyen a beszélő papagáj? Nekünk eddig 1 volt, ami talán megtanult volna, de ő sajnos elszökött egyszer a nyitott erkélyajtón :'(

Könyv: mi otthonra egyszer megvettük a Föld papagájai című könyvet, abban benne volt, amit mi szerettünk volna, a többi csak úgy ösztönszerűen ment  Eddig bejött  Nimfához eddig nem igazán láttam könyvet, vagy hullámos papagájhoz szoktak kiadni ilyen művet, vagy összefoglalóan madarakhoz.

Közbe mutatok néhány képet, neten találtam. Ők egy kínai tenyésztő állatai (mivel nem tudok kínait olvasni, az oldal tartalmából sajnos nem sokat fogtam fel, de valami blogszerű volt). Amelyiken a szürke és a fehér együtt van, az egy pár, azt hiszem őket használja tenyésztésre, mivel a többi állatról csak pár fotó van, míg erről a kettőről végig vannak újak. De ezeken a képeken annyira látszik, hogy mennyire is kommunikatívak a madarak.

Tipp: a cirógatást némelyik madár szereti/nem szereti, de sok idő kell, mire ennyire megbíznak bennünk. Viszont ha egyszer megengedi, hogy ennyire közel nyúlj a nyakához, akkor tényleg a családhoz számítja magát.

Ha valami csemegét szeretnél adni, akkor a két ujjad között "morzsolgasd" úgy, hogy a papagáj lássa. Ha magától odanyúl, akkor ki fogja gyengéden húzni magának, nem szoktak csípni  Emlékszem Alférd a 2. napon már a "tenyerünkből" evett, pedig még ki se mertük engedni DD


----------



## babucs (2007 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!

Szia Danton!

Hát, akkor jól sejtettem, hogy a szobatisztasággal gondjaink lesznek. Igazság szerint én is mindent papirozok, csak én azt szerettem volna, ha potyogtatni a kalitkájába jár, nem pedig össze-vissza a lakásba.
A mi madarunk beszél. Ez azért nem mindig olyan aranyos dolog, mint ahogy az ember azt képzeli. Velünk is megtörtént már, hogy vendégeink voltak, akik első izben jártak nálunk. Az étkezőben ültünk, ahonnan a madár nem látható, viszont jól hallható. Élénk eszmecserét folytattunk, mikor egyszer csak a párom hangján, tisztán, világosan érthetően megszólalt: "Menj a p...-ba, jóóó????.....Azt hiszem nem igazán sikerült kimagyaráznunk magunkat, mert ezt követően a tepsiszökevény egy kukkot nem volt hajlandó mondani. Még azt sem nézték ki belőle, hogy fütyülni tud, nemhogy beszélni.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Szia babucs!

Lehet, hogy be lehet idomítani, ilyen ügyes még nem voltam  de szegénynek azért elég nagy munka lenne a lakás túlsó feléből záros határidőn belül a ketrechez érni. Inkább minden szobában ki kéne alakítani neki egy helyet, azt lehet, hogy megtanulja (persze csak azokban a szobákban, ahová beengeditek).

Igen, el tudom képzelni, hogy kínos egy ilyen beszólás... Alfréd nem tudott beszélni, de hangja az volt. Főleg ha rákezdte pánikhangon... (minden létezőnek felelt: galamb, fütty, duda, gyereksírásra extra érzékeny volt) Ilyenkor jövök rá, hogy azért mennyire hiányzik...

Neked mennyi ideje van meg a papagájotok?


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok nagyon tetszik amiket írtok és szépek a képek is.bár tudna a miénk is beszélni de még nagyon fiatal


----------



## babucs (2007 Szeptember 21)

Szia Danton!

Igazából elég régóta megvan a papagáj, kb 6 éve, karácsonyra kaptam. De a reményt nem adtam fel, hogy egyszer talán szobatiszta lesz. Neki is jobb lenne, mert többet lehetne szabadon. 
Amúgy, ha kiengedem, általában a vállamra száll, onnan rikkant a fülembe.
Ő is szokott fütyülni, nyávogni, régebben ütötte a felet és a negyedet, amikor még egy toronyóra közelében laktunk... ja, és röhögni is szokott, múltkor pl. az üvegtigris 2-t néztük, és azon. Egyébként mindent tudatosan csinál. Pl. ha megfogjuk a lakáskulcsot, már elköszön (csao). Ha csörög a telefon, hallózik.
Szóval, nem unatkozunk mellette...


----------



## tájdi (2007 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! 

Az én árván maradt nimfafiúm már 21 éves. A szobatisztaság talán úgy megy, hogy egy idő után a gazdi úgyis tudja, hová szeret repülni, üldögélni és oda papírokat tesz.

Az én nimfám is beszél, megtanulta apától. Mert ők régen nagy család voltak. Először volt a mami, szép pöttyös, aztán jött a papa, ő fehér volt.
És végül költöttek, lett 5 kisnimfa. Sajnos az egyiket etetés közben úgy megtiporták, hogy "mozgássérült" lett, eltört a lábacskája. De ezt kompenzálta azzal,hogy kislány létére megtanult apától beszélni.
Mert apa tudta utánozni a vonatfüttyöt, zeneszámot elfütyült, köszöntötte anyát "szebusz koko, szép, szép, hogy vagy?? , de bennünket is minden reggel üdvözölt, megkérdezte: "szebusz, hogy vagytok???" 
Ha visszakérdeztem, hangos, boldog "uju, uju" volt a válasz.
Imádta papi a zenét, jobbra-balra lépegetve táncolt. Mami pedig legózott a kicsi fiammal anno, meg párom szakállát fésülgette. Szinte állandóan kint volt. 
A gyerekek már nem lettek ennyire szelídek, de nagyon édes most is az egy szem megmaradt öregfiú, ahogy kihajol az etetőedénye mellől, amikor megérkezünk, hogy lásson.
Sajnos a szülők, tesók már elmentek, csak ő maradt, de még igazán jól bírja magát.

Ja, és beszélni általában a fiú tud (másképp van, mint nálunk). Főleg addig tanítható, amíg magányos, de az nem igazán jó neki, kell mielőbb egy társ. Sokat kell ismételgetni előtte a megtanítani kívánt mondatot, akkor nagyon aranyosan közel jön, és érdeklődve figyel. Tüneményesek, én nagyon szeretem őket (is).

Betegséget nem kapunk el tőlük, a gyerekeim ovisok, kisiskolások voltak, amikor muszáj volt valami állatkát beszerezni nekik. Soha, semmi olyan bajuk nem volt, amit a madárkák okoztak volna.

A nimfák szeretik a zöldpaprikát, uborkát, almát, nyugodtan be lehet tűzni a kalitka rácsába, ügyesen elcsipegetik. Kedvenc a tyúkhúr, saláta, kelkáposzta. Fejes káposztát nem szabad adni nekik, mert túl vizes és hasmenést kaphatnak.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 22)

szia tájdi a mi nimfánk hasonlít arra ami a képen van de nem tudjuk a nemét és még csak 2 hete vásároltuk.elég érdekes dolgokat írtál róla mert a miénk is lépeget jobbra balra de ő magának csipog is hozzá.a pici lányom 2 éves de ha repül akkor fél tőle.de egyébként a kicsi szép érthetően beszél és reggelente mondja a papagájnak hogy szia pityu.meg hogy egyél pityuka.tehát szereti csak megkell szoknia


----------



## tájdi (2007 Szeptember 22)

Szia!

Biztos egy idő után már nem fog félni kislánykád sem, csak fura neki, hogy olyan hirtelen röppen, mozdul. Nagyon jó barátok lesznek, majd meglátod. Régen az én gyerkőceim még a verébtől is megriadtak. 
Aztán olyan aranyosak voltak, ahogy a papagáj adogatta fiacskámnak az apró legó figurákat, együtt játszogattak a földön.
Látod, már táncolgat is a madarad zene nélkül is. De ha zenét hall, egy idő után rögtön ezt fogja tenni, közben még bólogat is a fejével. 
Ha megszelidül, szépen kézhez is szokik, óvatosan kell a hasa aljához közelíteni az ujjakkal és ráll a kézre. Aztán már majd alig várja, hogy kivegyétek és boldogan röpköd, vállatokra ül.
És szépen megjegyzi magától a sokat hallott szavakat. 

Mi sem tudtuk, hogy milyen nemű az első madarunk. Fiúnak mondták, aztán egy idő után tojt egy tojást, akkor eldőlt a neme és gyorsan vettünk hozzá párt is. És nemsokára költöttek.
Sok örömetek lesz benne, de most még neki is szoknia kell benneteket.


----------



## ancsa0221 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok!

Nekem is volt papagájom. Mindég tiszta géppairt tettem alá, amit előszeretettel csipkedett össze. Azért meg lehetett szeretni, együtt ölvastunk - ill. én olvastam ő csipkedte a konyv lapjait. Azutá egyszer kierpült az ablak nyiláson. Sokáig nem felejtettem el. Egyébként nekem semmit nem beszét.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 23)

2 napja nem jön ki a papagájunk nem tudja valaki hogy miért?pedig a kalitka nyitva volt


----------



## tájdi (2007 Szeptember 23)

ne aggódj Nesszi! Ha nem gubbaszt, nem borzolt a tolla, nem kedvetlen, eszik, iszik rendesen, akkor semmi baja, csak türelem.  Még meg kell szoknia sokmindent, talán valami nem tetszett neki a kintlétben. Nem kell semmit erőltetni, majd magától kiszáll.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 24)

enni eszik reggel szokott úgy ki nézni mint egy szőrős kis labda ahogy felborzolja a tollait.de amúgy semmi baja.sokszor gondolkodom,hogy papagájt vettünk -e vagy majmot mert dettora úgy makog sokszor mint a majom.


----------



## babucs (2007 Szeptember 25)

Szia nesszi!

Ne aggódj, van úgy, hogy a mienk is bent ücsörög a helyén, pedig nyitva van az ajtaja. Odabent biztonságban érzi magát.
Nálunk a madár, ha kijön, vagy az egyik szék támlájára ül, a középpontba, hogy onnan mindenkit jól láthasson, vagy felszáll a konyhaszerkény tetejére, ahonnan rendszerint elzavarom. Vagy a kalitkája tetején ücsörög, de azt nem nagyon szereti, gondolom a hideg, vékony fémen nem jó kapaszkodnia.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 25)

Azért borzolja magát, mert reggelente hűvös van, és így fűt DDD Majd kijön magától is, de most még a ketrec az egyetlen hely, ami ismert a számára, és képzeld el, hogy kijön egy nagy szobába... talán még életében nem volt ekkora szabad térben. Szoknia kell. ^^

Tájdi: nagyon cuki a képen, emlékeztet Alfrédra 

Közben én is gondolkozom, hogy legközelebb milyen papagájom legyen (otthon megint sikeresen kieresztették tavasszal Nyjaszkát....) Eddig csak nimfánk meg hullámos papagájunk volt, kíváncsi lennék, hogy más fajtákkal milyen tapasztalatok vannak


----------



## tájdi (2007 Szeptember 25)

Szia Danton!

Jaj, én egy arát szeretnék nagyon. Egyszer láttam a tv-ben egyet, annyit beszélt, hogy csuda, nagyon mókás volt. De azt hiszem, rémesen drága.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 25)

14 évig volt papagájunk, sajnos megöregettek és elpusztultak, sajnáltuk őket. Most a fiaméknek van 2 papijuk és 2 kanáriuk, /de gyerrekük az nincs!!/


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 25)

köszönöm nektek hogy ilyen sokat segítetek mindenkinek örök hála


----------



## babucs (2007 Szeptember 25)

az enyém jákó. ugyanúgy viselkedik, mint más fajták. pl. néha ő is megfürdik, de azt nem szereti, ha én spriccelem. egyik kedvence a meggyes cerbona, de szereti az almát, szőlőt, mogyorót, sőt még a csirkecsontot is megeszi.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 27)

Én is gondolkozom egy jákón, de persze előtte alaposan ráspórolok  Szerencsére egy régi gimis csoporttársam apukája állatorvos, ő meg papagájtenyésztéssel foglalkozik, és sok másik tenyésztővel kapcsolatban áll, így van választék bőven, csak döntenem kéne majd egyszer  Tájdi neked is ajánlom, nagyon sok honlap található, ahol a tenyésztők megadják az adataikat 

nesszi01: erre valók a fórumok


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 27)

az mi lökött papagájunk még mindig nem hajlandó kijönni már lassan egy hete.csak eszik meg eszik meg csiripel.az az érzésem hogy ellustult


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 30)

Légy türelmes. Nekünk minden papagájunkhoz igazából egy teljes év kellett, mire kiderült, hogy mennyire lesz szelíd (az összes az volt, kivéve az utolsót, nem tudom miért, de ő 7 év alatt sem szeretett meg minket...)

Egy másik tipp: ha nagyon csípős hangulatban volt a jószágunk, akkor volt egy "rongy" (kicsi konyharuha), és azzal fogtuk meg, hogy azt csípje és ne minket, ugyanakkor nem sérül meg tőle. Igen hasznos eszköz, ha komisz hangulatban van


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 30)

hát a mi papagájunk evős hangulatba van egyfolytában


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Szeptember 30)

Majd megszelídül meglátod  Csak ne 2 nap alatt várd a csodát. Egyszer csak észre sem fogod venni, és már nincs tele a kezed csípésekkel. Ha belegondolok, hogy Alfréd mennyire imádott mindenkit, de hogy az elején, milyen Csípős volt! De ez határozott jellemre utal, és később megtanulja azt is, hogy csak "ellenségen" szabad használnia. Nyjaszka trükkösebb volt, ő nagyon is tudta, hogy otthon nekem van az egyik legérzékenyebb bőröm a családban. A tesóm meg apum kezét meg se próbálta csípni, tudta, hogy semmi hatása nem lenne, de engem végig kényeztettet  De nála is rohamosan gyorsan kialakult, hogy van a gyengéd csípése, amikor csak a csőrébe veszi a bőrömet, és igazából nem fáj, meg semmi, csak jelzi, hogy nem tetszik neki valami.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 30)

hát a mi pityukánk az még senkit sem csipett meg legelőszőr mikor kiengedtem akkor kijött de aztán azóta nem már 1 hete nem jön ki


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 1)

Sziasztok!
Csak most látom, hogy a házi kedvenceknél megjelent ez a topik és örülök neki, mert én is "madaras" tipus vagyok. Gyerekkoromban szinte vagy 10 évig volt hullámos papagájunk, volt egy beszélő is,elég tragikus sorssal végződött, most nem részletezem. A felnőttek felelőtlensége, persze.
Az utóbbi időben 3 éve vagyok "tudatos" papagájgazdi - gyerekként persze teljesen más volt. Elég sok mindent összeolvastam netten róluk és könyvekből, meg egyfolytában figyelem őket, szinte egésznap együtt vagyunk, ugyanabban a szobában dolgozom, ahol ők is vannak. (1 hullámospapagáj pár: Zaza és Zazu, türkizes-kék szinűek , mert a K-paxban is kék szinű a Boldogságmadár )
Majd még mesélek, ha érdekel. Ha bármiben (tanács,5let) segithetek, szóljatok.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 1)

na 1 hét után kijött a papagájunk,de most meg nem tudom hogy rakjam be.


----------



## maam (2007 Október 1)

Szia Nesszi!

Tudom ajánlani, hogy egy puha rongyot dobjál rá, mert ha nem lát, akkor egy helyben fog maradni és akkor óvatosan meg lehet fogni, és szépen be lehet tenni a ketrecébe.
Hát lehet, hogy egy kis időben fog kerülni, míg levadászod, de így talán sikerülhet.  Majd megszokja, a kintlétet és a kalitkáját, ami egy biztos pont neki.

Üdv
maam


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 1)

Hááát... én semmi pénzért nem dobnék rongyot a papagájaimra. Egyenes út, hogy minden bizalmat, amit addig felépitett az ember bennük, azt egy pillanatra visszavonják tőlünk. Úgy vettem észre, h a bizalom értékes kincs, amire nagyon rá kell szolgálni. Az enyémeknél egy év kellett elteljen,h azt mondjam,h a bizalmmal jól haladunk. Úgyhogy fő a türelem!
Papagáj kiengedés: csak akkor engedem ki őket, ha tudom, h legalább 3 órát biztosan nem megyek el otthonról és többnyire a lakásnak abban a felében tartózkodom. Csak egy szobában szabad nekik repülni. Most már meg merem tenni, h magukra hagyom, de eleinte nem,amig nem tudtak rendesen repülni.
Van amikor lusták, álmosak stb. a fronthatásra nagyon érzékenyek, olyankor kókadoznak és nem hajlandók kijönni a kalicból. Békén kell hagyni őket. 
És alakitsa ki az ember azt a rutint magában, h kalitkaajtó nyitás előtt tudatosan megnézni, h ablak be legyen csukva. "Felelősséggel tartozom a madaraimnak..."
A visszahajtásnál több variáns van: javasolják a szakkönyvek, h fürtöskölest kell betenni a kalicba, mert az olyan mint a csoki a kisgyereknek és ha észreveszi, percek alatt bemegy. Ha megéhezik, ismét bemegy, enni.
Ha már van egy valamilyen bizalmi viszony a gazdi és madár között, akkor lehet tanitani, h jelzed neki, h azt akarod, h menjen vissza a kalicba. Pl. a kalitka hátához megyek és felnyújtom a kezem a tetejére ahol általában szoktak tapogni és a kezemmel lassan az ajtó fele terelem őket, miközben mondom a nevüket és hogy "menj vissza,menj vissza!" Emlékszem,első alkalommal néztek rám, és nem értették, h mit akarok. Másodszorra már tudták a kópék. Az enyémek a kalic tetején mászkálnak,arra még nincs technikám, h ha máshova szállnának,hogyan hajtanám be. Minden esetre nem ronggyal!!!
A hasuknál fogva lehet a madarakat szeliditeni.
Irjatok ti is tanitási technikákat


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 1)

kedves maam és TipeTupa nagyon szépen köszönöm a tanácsot sokat segítettek ismét ezt az oldalt valami barát oldalnak kellene nevezni


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 1)

Danton55 írta:


> A szobatisztaság: tv-ben láttam egyszer, hogy Amerikában árulnak "papagájpelenkát" (lényeg: egy ruhadarabb úgy felkötve a hasára a szárnyainál, hogy nem zavarja a madarat a természetes mozgásban/repülésben, de felfogja az "ajándékokat"). Nem tudom, hogy Magyarországon van-e ilyen, én még nem láttam. Igazán nem lehet őket megtanítani, hogy hova pottyantsanak. A mi trükkünk, hogy szemfülesek voltunk, és ha nekikészült, akkor gyorsan alátettünk egy papírt, vagy őt tettük a rúdjára (az alatt is mindig volt papír).



Ez egy tipikus eset, h a "szeretet nevében" állatkinzóvá válnak az emberek. Ki hallott még pelenkázott madárról...? Teljesen elképedtem. A madártartónak alapvetően azt kell tudni a madaráról, h pöttyöket fog osztogatni. Gondolom a nagyobb méretű papagáj egyenlő nagyobb szemét, több tollú, de hát ez van.
És a kutyára sem kötnek pelenkát, hanem le kell vinni sétálni (és a dolgára). 
Egy friss példa: az utóbi időben lett aktuális nálunk,h a lánypapi valahogy boldogtalanul pottyant és felragad a fenekére és ez borzasztóan irritálja. Egy adott ponton az összes tollat levájta a fenekéről a lábával, de ez sem segitett annyira fel volt ragadva. A végén meg kellett fogjam -pedig tudom,h ki sem állhatja,ha megfogják - és langyos vizzel le kellett mossam a fenekét. Szinte hálás szemekkel nézett rám, h nem kellett többet vakarozzon, és nagyon tudta,h eza megfogás most az ő érdekében történt,tehát nem haragudott meg rám, nem lett gyanakvóbb. 
Ezt tudva,ellehet képzelni, milyen szenvedést okozhatunk nekik,ha a fenekükre kötünk egy számukra teljesen idegen anyagot. Az is olyan,mintha valami fel lenne rá ragadva és fogadok, h egyfolytában tépi le magáról.
Hiába, ilyen az ember, nem azt nézi,h hogyan tudna szeretettel gondoskodni az állatjáról, hanem, hogy hogyan kényelmes neki.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 2)

Visszahajtás: az első alkalmakra őszintén szólva nem emlékszem, de én arra idomítottam be, hogyha csettintek az ujjammal, és aztán egyenesen tartom a kézfejemet elé, akkor tudja, hogy rá kell lépnie, és indul is a "taxi" a ketrecéhez  Érdekes módon ez csak nálam működött, a többieknél nem igazán hitte el, nem tudom miért, pedig mindannyian így csináltuk  Ha gyorsan be kell tenni, akkor elfogadható, hogy valahogy megfogd, de tényleg ne dobj rá semmit. Ő azt valami támadó alaknak veszi, és a frász fogja kitörni. Szépen sarokba kell szorítani, hogy ne tudjon elrepülni, akkor óvatosan egy ronggyal megfogni, hogy ne legyen baja, és betenni. De célszerű elég időt hagyni erre az elején, amikor még nem tudja a menetrendet.

A fürtöskölest az enyém is imádta! De amúgy is szeretett mindent szétcsipegetni. A ketrecébe a vacak, vékony műanyag rudak helyett, mi igazi fát tettünk be (temetőben kerestünk egy tiszta, de vastag kiszáradt faágat, méretre fűrészeltük, és voilá!). Nagyon szerette, mert tényleg tudott benne kapaszkodni, és csipkedni is.

TipeTupa: köszi a kajás könyvet! Szerintem jól fog még nekem jönni  Úgyis mindig van valami új tanulnivaló 

(Egy technikai kérdés: nektek is vacakol a fórum? Én bárhányszor kattintok valamelyik oldalra, mindig az adott topic legelső oldalára dob ki. Kénytelen vagyok mindig a címet átírni, hogy tényleg lássam azt az oldalt, amelyiket szeretném.)


----------



## tájdi (2007 Október 2)

Sziasztok!
Nekem az a tapasztalatom a papagájokkal, hogy egy idő után úgyis megunják a röpködést és szépen visszaszállnak a kalitka tetejére, aztán ott nézelődnek tovább, végül maguktól szépen besétálnak.
Amíg többen voltak, ezt tették, de az én öregem már nem akar kiszállni, csak bent sétálgat.
Nem is erőltetem, ha ő így érzi jól magát.
Ha már elég szelíd, akkor elég hozzáérinteni a kinyújtott ujjunkat a hasához és szépen ráll, hagyja, hogy visszategyük.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 2)

Eddig még nem jutott eszembe, h csettintsek nekik... ki kell próbáljam...  de lehet, az még jobb lenne, ha valami utasitással összekötném... 

Másnak miért nem engedelmeskedik: azt hiszem van náluk egy olyan, h ki a főgazdi, aki többet foglalkozik velük és aki általában takaritja,enniad stb., arra jobban hallgatnak.

Jó, hogy megemlitetted az ülőrudat, akartam is mondani, h vegyetek ki lehetőleg minden műanyag rudat a kalitkából. Gyümölcsfák ága teljesen megteszi (kivéve a diófa). Szerintem jó az élő fa is,mert le tudja jól rágni a kérgét és onnan is jut vitaminokhoz a szervezete. És nem kell teljesen visszintes legyen, sőt ha hagytok benne elágazást,azt annál jobban szeretik. Az is pl. egy játék nekik, hogy a vékony lehajláson lehet kapaszkodni vagy himbálózni. Imádják bontogatni a kérgét (ezért előny, ha nyers a fa). egy idő után teljesen lecsupaszitják, mi rengeteget szoktunk szórakozni, h milyen nagy munkába vannak... Teljesen megfeledkeznek magukról és csak bontanak-bontanak-bontanak... Ezzel el is telik egy nap...:mrgreen:

Erről jut eszembe, h egy ismerősünk mesélte, h ő rendszeresen vágta a madarai csőrét és karmait. Ettől megint el voltam képedve, hiszen akkor a vadon élők is kellene pedikűröshöz járjanak, és mégsem járnak. Aztán kiderült, hogy ha van igazi fa és minden féle rágnivaló szépia, mészkészitmény a kalicban, akkor nem kell félni a vágástól,mert koptatja ő magának,amennyire kell. Csak ha ha műanyaggal van körülvéve, akkor persze nincs hol. 

Fürtösköles: skót vagyok e tekintetben, állitólag hizlaló (nagy a tápértéke),ezért lecsipek egy darabot belőle és kimondottan szeliditére használom, kézretanitásra. Éppen azért, hogy e finom falatokat a gazdival asszociálja és legyen kellemesebb az együttlét és ne féljen a kéztől.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 2)

Az enyimnek van a ketrecébe egy függőlegesen álló kb. három centi vastag akácfa, aminek körbe van öt, az ülőrúdhoz hasonló vastagságú ága. Ezeken aztán a tevékenységének megfelelően ugrál, játszik, illetve a legfelső a "hálószoba". Erről, természetesen ahol Ő úgy gondolta, már lebontotta a kérget. Rágni annyira szeret, hogy a patkó hintájában negyed évente cserélni kell a farudat, mert egyszerűen kettérágja. Mint két szembefordított kihegyezett ceruzacsutka, csak annyi marad belőle.

Danton55 technikai jelensége nálam is hasonló


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 2)

hú egyre jobbakat írtok nem volt hülyeség megnyitnom ezt a topikot.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 2)

A mienk is rág. De nemcsak az ülőfáját. Ha kint van, és újságot olvasok, akkor azt biztos megcsipkedi. Előszeretettel száll fel a konyhabútor párkányára, onnan mindig elzavarom, mielőtt szétforgácsolná. Egyszer egy rozsdamentes acél tálca szélét kezdte megmunkálni. Hagytam, mert úgy gondoltam, ugysem tud kárt tenni benne. Tévedtem. Szépen visszahajtotta. Nagyon erős csőre van, egy kész szerszám. Az ujjamat simán el tudná törni, ha akarná.


----------



## maam (2007 Október 2)

Ez tényleg így van. A mi papagájuk is állandóan elrágja maga alatt a fát. Ha meg akkor repül ki, amikor a szekrényben rámolok és nyitva van a szekrényajtó, akkor addig rikácsol, amig el kezdem hintáztatni. Akkor meg nem akar lejönni onnan, úgy szereti. Jó fej nagyon. Sokszor a vállamra száll és a fülemet csipkedi finoman, vagy a hajamat rágicsálja. Nagyon helyes. De ha megeszi maga alól a fát, akkor nagyon meg tud ijedni.
Akkor is bizalmatlan lesz, ha új rudat teszünk be, akkor kell egy nap,hogy rászálljon és megbarátkozzon vele. De nagyon kedves. Igazán érzékeny kis madár. Ha rászól az ember, mert valami rosszat csinált pl. lerágja a növény leveleit) akkor bemeg a kalitkája sarkába, hátat fordit és ott duzzog. Mintha tudná, hogy most leszidjuk, mert rosszat csinált. :-D
Szóval nagyon aranyos, de ahogy olvasom a többiek is nagyon kedvelik a sajátjukat. Tényleg egy kis családtag.


----------



## tájdi (2007 Október 2)

Ez így igaz. Én évente több etetőedényt is veszek, mert mind elrágcsálja. Régen az volt a szokása, hogy odaszállt páromhoz és gyomlálta a szakállát, fésülgette a haját.
Csuda édesek, nagyon lehet szeretni őket.

Jaj és még azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a Ti madaratokkal is előfordul-e, hogy éjjel álmában "lepottyan" a rúdról, aztán össze-vissza röpköd a kalitkában kétségbeesetten.
Az enyémmel időnként megesik, de nem hiszem, hogy csak azért, mert már 20 éves, hiszen régebben is volt ilyen.


----------



## maam (2007 Október 2)

Másik érdekes szokása, hogy megérzi, ha valaki jön haza. Ha a lépcsőházba ér be valaki, akkor ő már jelez, pedig mi a harmadik emeleten lakunk. Mint a kutyusok, úgy megérzi, hogy jön a gazdi, vagy valaki a családból haza.
Az is érdekes dolog, hogy ha nagyon megijed, akkor odabújik hozzánk. Pl. mikor földrengés volt, (sokszor mi meg sem éreztük) csak azt vettük észre, hogy rémülten kirepült a kalitkájából és az ágyba odarepült és bebújt a paplan alá. Csuda jópofa volt. Bár szegénykém nagyon megijedt.
Gondolom nektek is volt hasnoló élényeket velük.:-D



tájdi írta:


> Jaj és még azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a Ti madaratokkal is előfordul-e, hogy éjjel álmában "lepottyan" a rúdról, aztán össze-vissza röpköd a kalitkában kétségbeesetten.
> Az enyémmel időnként megesik, de nem hiszem, hogy csak azért, mert már 20 éves, hiszen régebben is volt ilyen.


 
Szia Tájdi!
Persze nálunk is előrodult már, hogy leesett és nagyon megijedt. Meg ha valami bogár (légy, vagy molylepke, vagy darázs) berepül a kalitkába, hát akkor van nagy pánik!
Szegény úgy meg tud ijedni, hogy olyan gyorsan liheg, mintha maratont futott volna. Időbe telik, míg megnyugszik!:-D


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 2)

nálunk van egy plüss cica a nagylányom kapta karácsonyra a kicsi szokott vele játszani és 1 hét után úgy repült ki a kalitkából hogy a kicsi nekiállta nyávogtatni.mivel ha megnyomák a hasát akkor nyávog.és ha hallja akkor nekiáll repkedni


----------



## maam (2007 Október 2)

nesszi01 írta:


> nálunk van egy plüss cica a nagylányom kapta karácsonyra a kicsi szokott vele játszani és 1 hét után úgy repült ki a kalitkából hogy a kicsi nekiállta nyávogtatni.mivel ha megnyomák a hasát akkor nyávog.és ha hallja akkor nekiáll repkedni


 
Biztos ösztönből nem szereti a macskanyávogást és azért repked. Vagy nem ijedten repked?


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 2)

Na igen Nyjaszka is mindig pislogott, ha "eltűnt" a megszokott rúdja  De imádtam nézni, ahogyan ügyködik, és apait-anyait belead a munkába  Fürtöskölest meg mi is ritkán adtunk neki, de akkor felkötöttük a ketrecébe, hogy szolgálja ki magát. Bár egy kis hízás nem ártott volna neki. Egész életébe pici volt, de amikor egyszer elvittük dokihoz, mert beteg volt, akkor mondta, hogy valszeg eredetileg ekkora, és nem a betegség miatt fogyott le.

A karom meg csőrvágással: nekünk a karmaira kellett vigyázni, mert hiába volt fája, nem tudta valahogy lekoptatni. De vágni nem vágtuk, hanem ilyen kis trükkös reszelővel lereszeltük, úgy hogy neki sem fájt, és így biztosak lehettünk benne, hogy nem sértettük meg valahol.

babucs: nekünk anyukám aranynyakláncát szedte szét első nap. Azóta vigyázunk, hogy ékszer biza nem való a madár csőribe  Meg kés sem. Alfréd imádta a csillogó dolgokat, és a késeket meg az ollókat mindig eldugtuk, nehogy megvágja magát a kis butus 

maam: ez éééédi. Sarokba vonuló-duzzogó papagáj. Ilyenről még nem hallottam 

tájdi: az enyém magától soha nem esett le, csak ha valami megijesztette, és ezért ijedtében dobott egy zuhanást. Utána meg a szokásos "maratoni" lihegés, és legalább negyed óra ciróka mire megnyugszik....


----------



## tájdi (2007 Október 2)

Hát azt nem tudom, éjjel mi ijeszheti meg, mert éjjel szokott történni.
Lehet, hogy rosszat álmodik?


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 3)

fenyőből ha készítek neki rudat az is jó?van egy kiságyunk amit már szétkaptam és annak a rácsaiból lehetne csinálni.szerintetek jó lesz neki?

kedves maam valószínű hogy ijedtében röpköd mert ha meghallja azzonal nekiáll körbe-körbe repkedni.ha elhalgat akkor leül a kalitka tetejére és egész nap elül ott.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 3)

Az erősen "aromás" fákat (pl. dió) kivéve mindegy hogy miből készíted, általában az a lényeg, hogy a lábával kapaszkodni tudjon. Ezért nem igazi egy farönk, de valószínűleg az be se fér egy kalitkába 

A kiságy rácsa általában valamilyen keményfa szokott lenni, de az csak tovább tart


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 3)

Popej is le szokott esni. Ez általában akkor fordul vele elő, ha féllábon áll és becsukja a szemét.
Ha megijed, akkor ő is össze-vissza röpköd a kalitkájában.
Fejjel lefelé is szokott lógni és himbálja magát, és ilyenkor néha valami fülsértő rikácsolásba kezd..de miért???


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

szia nesszi01
ha csak egy papagájod van az jó, mert azt mondják, hamar megszelidül. Nekünk már egy éve van kettő hullámos, de vadóc mind a kettő. Ha közelitek a kalitkához repkednek, csapkodnak. 
Ha valaki tud valamilyen ötletet, hogy lehet őket így utólag megszeliditeni írjon.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 4)

Kérdés,hogy kinek jó, ha egy papagáj van... a gazdának vagy a madárnak? Szemét szempontjából, minél kevesebb a madár, annál kevesebb a szemét... :mrgreen: Ettől eltekintve, azon madárgazdi kategóriába tartozom, aki azt tartja, h párossával kell tartani a madarat. Legideálisabb az lenne,ha csapatban lennének, annak örülnének a legjobban, de hát... Magamat is lebeszéltem még 2 papi befogadásáról, már csak a pottyantások számának duplázódása miatt is. Szerintem ehhez kellene egy külön szoba, amit jól összeszarjanak...  Na, de legalább legyen 1 vele hasonló, rajta kivűli lény, akivel mégiscsak jobban tud kommunikálni,mint velem. Úgy emlékszem, h vannak közületek,akiknek nagyobb méretű papagája van. Ebben az esetben, nem tudom, ha felvállalnám a 2 nagy papagájt. (Sokkal nagyobb hely is kell,ahol tudjanak repülni.) De úgy gondolom, h ezeknél már az agyuk fejlettebb és inteligensebbek lévén jobban megértik egymást a gazdival, jobban tudnak kommunikálni, jobban adaptálódnak az emberi környezetbe.Irjátok meg, h ez hogy is van valójában? Szerintem a nimfa az a limesz méret, ahol már az állatorvosok is állatszámba veszik a madarat... 

Nekem is 2 van, mivel fióka korukban több 100 km-ről szállitották a boltba, a sok rázkódástól hiperérzékenyekké váltak. Jó másfél évembe került,hogy az idegbajról leszoktassam őket. Ahogy irod, Ilikek, röpködtek, csapkodtak, törték össze magukat. Nyugtató hangon beszélj ilyenkor hozzájuk,mondd el nekik, h nem kell félniük,mert biztonságban vannak. Szóval beszélj hozzájuk, mintha értenék. De értik is, nem a szavaidat, hanem a nyugodtságot, amit a szavaiddal és egyáltalán a lényeddel sugárzol feléjük. Aztán jöhet a fürtös kölessel való etetés. Előbb szoktasd rá, hogy milyen finom falat, tegyél be nekik a kalicba. Ha rákaptak, akkor többet ne adj, csak a kezedből. Előbb lassú mozdulatokkal kivülről tedd oda a rácshoz, h ő belülről hozzáférjen és egyen belőle. ha már nem fél, akkor nyisd ki a kalitkát, és tartsd az ajtónál, vagy nyújtsd be. De nagyon lassan, mintha lelasitották volna a filmet. Náluk a frame/secundum gyorsabb, mint az embereknél, a mi normális mozgásunkat is gyorsnak érzékeli, ezért tud olyan hirtelen reagálni. Amikor szunyókálnak,ne bolygasd őket,várd meg,amig megélénkülnek. Legideálisabb a szelidités, ha már egy kicsit megéheztek, és akkor te odanyújtod a csemegét. Hát annak nehéz lesz ellenálni.
Ha beteg vagy (náthás stb) vagy rossz hangulatban vagy,ne szelidits, ne barátkozz! Ha látod, hogy neki nincs kedve,nem kell erőltetni.

És figyelembe kell azt is venni,h minden madár külön egyéniség. Pl. Nálunk Zaza,a lánypapi egy lusta, lomha, de nagyon aranyos és ragaszkodó lény. Kicsit boldogtalanul repül (nincs jó technikai érzéke rá),ezért inkább nem is repül,hanem inkább mászik. De ha repül, olykor a földre landol, vagy valahova réesik. ilyenkor jön a "taxi" - tetszett ez a kifejezés  - és visszaviszem a kalicba. Zazu, ő egy önálló fiatalember, csodás technikával repül, nagy körökben és ivekben, mint egy helikopter egy helyből leszáll. Na, ő köszöni szépen, nem kér senki segitségéből, boldogul magától, még ha le is landol valahova a földre,nagy ritkán. Ő is ragaszkodó, a pupilla tágulásánál lehet látni, ha érzelmileg megmozgattad. Ha pl. áll a rúdon és csivitel, oda mész és mondasz valamit neki, ha a pupillája elkezd dolgozni, azt jelenti hogy jó hatással vagy rá :-D . (A másik variáns, ha nagyon megijed, összeszűkül a pupilla, de akkor nem változik, hanem akkora dülledt szemei lesznek, hogy nacsak. Ilyenkor nagyon fél.) 




Én is várom a további tippeket, tapasztalatokat... :-D


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

TipeTupa köszi a tanácsot, meg fogom próbálni. Szoktam hozzájuk beszélgetni, csak lehet, hogy több türelemmel, kedvességgel kellene.
Nagyon szépek a papagájaid a képen!


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 4)

szia TipeTupa én gondolkodom egy páron a lányom papijának de elöbb szeretném hogy megszokjon minket és ne féljen.meg a lányomnak is megkell szoknia hogyha repül akkor nem bánt.de még csak 2 éves nehezen szokja meg hogy nem bántja.de viszont kalitkán keresztül meg imádja sokat szokott neki beszélni.mindig mondja neki egyél pityu,igyál pityu,mi van pityu reggel így köszön a lányom neki "hát szia pityuka" nagyon ari amikor a papagájnak beszél.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 4)

TipeTupa nagyon szépek a papagájok))
gratula)
Az enyém sajnos kissé kopaszka. Rosszul viseli a magányt. Már jó ideje szedi a tollát és erről nem is lehet leszoktatni. (


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 4)

TipeTupa: ez a kajás trükk jónak hangzik. Utólag visszagondolva Alfréd már az első nap a kezünkből is hajlandó volt kivenni a falatot, míg Nyjaszka csak jóval később  Mind a kettő erős akaratú papagáj volt, de Alfréd egyértelműbben társaságkedvelő. Még az idegenektől sem fél soha (bezzeg az emberek! jobban megijedtek tőle, mint egy pitbulltól, ha feléjük száll )

Nekünk mindig csak 1 papagájunk volt, anyu soha nem engedett többet, de egyelőre az is elég volt.

A beszéd azt tényleg jó hatással van a madarakra is. Azt hiszem egyszer egy kutyás cikkben olvastam, hogy a kutyák is a parancsszavaknál nem is igazán magára a szóra figyelnek, hanem a hangsúlyra. Az embereknél valahogy rögzül, hogyha "beteszel egy nyugtató szöveget", akkor azt csakis nyugodt hangon tudod mondani (mármint a komolyan gondolod). Ezt most kicsit zagyván fogalmaztam meg, de a lényeg, hogy az emberei érzelmek nagyon kijönnek a beszédhangokban, és mivel a madaraknak jó a fülük, ők is érzékelik


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 5)

ez olyan mint a kisbabáknál ők is megérzik hang alapján hogy ki a jó és ki a rossz


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 5)

Még egy fontos dolgot meg szeretnék osztani veletek. A szöveg, amit feltettem a madarak etetéséről ezzel végződik:

"*Elhízás*<o></o>: A kalitkában tartott madarak körében az egyik legnagyobb probléma az elhízás. A hason levő zsírfelesleg nyomhatja a tüdőt, nehezítheti a légzést, súlyos esetben pedig az elhízás a madár általános egészségi állapotát is ronthatja.<o></o>
[FONT=&quot]Általában a túltáplálás vezet elhízáshoz. A madár úgy tud veszíteni súlyából, ha kevesebbet kap enni. Ilyenkor csak naponta kétszer kapjon enni, ne hagyjuk előtte az eledelt egész napra. Ne felejtsd el, hogy akárcsak a legtöbb betegség, az elhízás is akkor gyógyítható legkönnyebben, ha korán észreveszed, és rögtön megoldást keresel és persze találsz is."

 Félek, nehogy a lelkemen száradjon a dolog, el kell mondanom,h ezzel egyáltalán nem értek egyet. Máshol viszont azt olvastam, hogy igenis a madarakat NEM szabad diétára fogni. A madarat nem lehet fogyókúráztatni, mert az neki kinzás. Az illető, aki irta ezt acikket, ő is bevallja, h egyfolytában szedegetnek, nagyon gyakran, de keveset esznek. Nagyon gyors a madarak égése és nagyon hamar megemésztik,amit megettek. Pár óra éheztetést nagyon meg tudnak szenvedni, és amellett, hogy szenvednek - bezzeg, ha mi farkas éhesek leszünk,irány a hűtőszekrény... - legyengül az immunrendszerük és jöhetnek a betegségek.
Ismét egy házi példa: Zaza, a lány, hizásra hajlamos, sőt mondhatom, h lustaságából fakadóan, jó fejlett példány lett. Viszont mellette a fiú, olyan mint egy "virsli". Ugyanaz a kaja van előttük, csak az egyik ledolgozza, a másik nem. Most, hogy fogjam diétára csak az egyik madarat? Éhezzen a másik is? A megoldást abban látom inkább, hogy új játékokat találtam ki nekik: pl. létrát készitettem faágakból. De ami a legeslegfontosabb!!! vegyétek meg a kereskedésben található LEGNAGYOBB kalitkát. (legalább 50-60 cm hosszú és ugyancsak vagy 50 cm magas legyen) Főleg, ha nagyobb termetű madaratok van, de a kicsiknek is kell a hely. Igy nagyobb tere lesz és többet mászkál, vagy akár repül a kalitkában is és jobban ledolgozza a felesleget.

Nesszi01-a páros papagájokat főleg arra az esetre értettem, ha csak úgy kedvtelésből - a csi jobb áramlása miatt, vagy beltéri dekorként vesz valaki madarat - úgy tűnik, h közöttünk igazi, lelkes gazdik vannak, de gondoltam a megjegyzésemmel azokra is, akik csak olvassáka fórumot, de nem szólnak hozzá. Szóval, ha olyan körülmények között van a madár, h a gazdája reggel elmegy dolgozni és este későn hazaér, akkor nagyon kell egy társ a madárnak,h egyész nap legyen akivel barátkozzon. 
Még tudok olyat, aki úgy csinálta, ahogy te, és nagyon bejött. Egy fiút vettek az elején, egy évig barátkoztak vele, elég jól kézhez szokott és utána vettek egy lányt, és az egyfolytában a fiú fenekében volt. Még azt kell tudni, h a papik utánozzák egymást. Ha az egyik elkezd félni, a másik is megijed. Ha az egyik tollászkodik, a másik is "követi példáját". Ha az egyik eszik a kézből, és a másik látja, h annak nem lesz semmi baja,akkor ő is megbátorodik. 

Babucs,az nem jó, ha tépi a tollát...  Találj ki neki elfoglaltságot, játékokat, köss ágakból létrát neki.
A neten találtam pár játékot, ide másolom inspirációul.







Weboldal játék fabrikálásáról: [/FONT] http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/index.html 
 Van egy csomó gagyi ötlet is, én aszerint szoktam szelektálni, h lehetőleg balesetmentes játék legyen: főleg ne legyen hurok rajta, ahova beszorulhat és ne legyen túl mű, idegen a madár számára.
(Köszi a bókokatkiss)
[FONT=&quot]Kellemes napot Mindenkinek!
[/FONT]


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 5)

Én soha nem fogyóztattam egyik madaramat se, mivel bár a ketrecünk nem volt valami nagy (csak éjszakai szálláshelyül szolgált, vagy a saját biztonságára), szinte egész nap kint voltak, és ha valamit szerettek volna, akkor kénytelenek voltak repülni  Maximum azt tudom elképzelni, hogy a nasiját csökkented (ha van neki), az is biztos beszámít


----------



## tájdi (2007 Október 5)

Sziasztok!

Hát az én öreg nimfafiúm most már pár éve egyedül van, ezért nem is ugrándozik annyit, sőt már ki sem jön röpködni, mindig ott van a kalitkájában az etetőedény és egyáltalán nem hízott el. Úgysem eszeget akkor, ha nem éhes. És valószínűleg azért sem hízott el, mert kalitkán belül azért sokat szaladgál és mivel régen 5-en, aztán 4-en voltak, jó nagy a birodalma. Először a mami hagyta el őket. Talán el sem hiszitek, de petefészek rákja volt. Őt követte a lánytesó (úgy látszik náluk a lányok a rövidebb életűek) Végül a papával maradtak, aki 4 évvel ezelőtt hagyta magára. A legszelídebb a mama volt, ő legózott a gyerekekkel és szinte állandóan kint járkált.
Beszélni a papától tanult el mindent, nagyon rövid idő alatt.

Viszont az tényleg nem jó, ha ingerszegény környezetben van. Szereti, ha történik körülötte valami, szeret nézelődni.
A miénk a nap nagy részét egyedül tölti, de kilát az ablakon és onnan figyeli a kutyákat, galambokat, együtt "ugat" a kutyákkal, "beszélget" a különböző madarakkal. 
Amikor pedig a mi társaságunkra vágyik, elkezd fülsértően kiabálni, mert tudja, hogy akkor valaki odamegy hozzá.
Remélem, ő még sokáig szórakoztat bennünket.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 5)

A fülsértő kiabálás ismerős... aztán csend és pislogások... :mrgreen:
Tegyetek fel képeket!


----------



## maam (2007 Október 5)

Sziasztok!

Most csak ezt a képet találtam. Ő a mi Gyurikánk. Immár 21 éves. De nagyon szeretjük! 




Csatolás megtekintése 125777


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 5)

Sanyi... aki lány


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 6)

Óóóó igen. Mi "hisztikiabálásnak" neveztük, amikor a valamit nagyon akar, de AZONNAL!  Aztán amint odaértük csak pislog 

Az első kép: a kanapén Nyjaszka épp ismerkedik azzal a "furcsa" fényképezőgéppel 

Második kép: a konyhaszekrény tetejéről (mindig oda szállt fel, és onnan leste a világot).

Harmadik kép: Apukám + egy kis ciróka 

Negyedik kép: a korábban említett "taxi szolgáltatás"


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 7)

Sziasztok

elhatároztam, hogy Popejnek ismét állitunk fát, mert igazán nincs is hol ücsörögnie, ha kint van. Ill. a konyhaszekrény párkányán, de attól én nem vagyok túl boldog. Akácfára gondoltam. Miután megszületett a gondolat, nem haboztam ezt a párom tudomására hozni Támogatta az ötletet
TipeTupa köszi az inspirációt
Képet még nem sikerült feltöltenem,azt hiszem, a fiam segitségét fogom kérni....


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 9)

sziasztok van hullámos papiknak kitalálva a mézes karika biztosan hallotatok már róla.azt szerintetek nimfapapi is kaphatja?


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

Igen, de nekik készítenek olyat amibe szotyola is van.
De a kistestűeknek szántat ugyanúgy szereti.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 9)

Mi egyszer vettünk ilyen mézeset, de nem voltak hajlandóak megenni. Valahogy nem komálták. Kipróbálni nem árt, de ha elutasítja, akkor nem kell erőltetni. De gondolom sok madár nagyon szereti.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 9)

Sziasztok!
Hogyan tudok képet csatolni?


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

Egy picit még várjál, és utána úgy, mint egy levelező programba.



Danton55 írta:


> Mi egyszer vettünk ilyen mézeset, de nem voltak hajlandóak megenni. Valahogy nem komálták. Kipróbálni nem árt, de ha elutasítja, akkor nem kell erőltetni. De gondolom sok madár nagyon szereti.


 
Érdekes, hogy a mienk van amikor pillanatok alatt szétrágja, de a mostanihoz hozzá sem nyúlt, úgyhogy kitettem a cinkéknek. Pedig ugyanonnan, ugyanolyat szoktam venni kettessével. Valószínüleg a másikat sem fogja megenni. Lehet, hogy a mézzel van valami. A magok nem hiszem, hogy megavasodnak.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 9)

Az utóbbi idők tapasztalata: pár hete vettem "fitness botot", amikor haza mentem, kibontottam csalódással vettem tudomásul, egyrész, h lejárt terméket vásároltam, másrészt bele voltak költözve a molyok. Múlt héten szinte hasonlóan jártam egy tasak magkeverékkel (magyar gyártmány, de a boltos hibája persze), de az előző tapasztalatból alaposan megvizsgáltam a tasakot: közeli szavatossági dátum,és hoppá... lógnak benne valamik... hát abban is molyok. Gondoltam,megirom, legyetek óvatosak a szavatossággal, mert a boltosok imádnak megszabadulni a régi termékeiktől...

A fitness botokat végül nem dobtam el, hanem készitettem belőle létrát: a két bot a két szára és vagy 3 vékony ágat keresztbe kötöttem. Nagyon szeretik rácskálni a puha fából lévő botot, gondolom valami izesitőt is magába szivott a magokról, azért vannak úgy oda érte.

Nem tudom mennyire egészséges a mézes karika, néha az az érzésem,h ezeket inkább a gazdiknak gyártják - és a többi minden féle szines marhaságot - szerintem a madaraknak megteszi az édes alma,vagy valami édes gyümölcs is. Csak "ünnepnapkor" teszek be ilyen maggal teleragasztott botot, emlékszem az elején nem tudták,h mi az, sőt, féltek tőle, de most 1-2 nap és le van darálva az egész... :mrgreen: Ha nem nyúlnak hozzá, de már ismerik, h mi az - és nincs lejárva, nem molyos - akkor szerintem csak unják, vagy épp nincs rá hangulatuk. Érdemes félretenni egy dobozba és 1-2 hét múlva elővenni.

Egy újabb játék: ki szoktam teriteni egy megmosott salátalevelet a kalic tetejére, de úgy hogy még egy picit nedves legyen. Ez kb 1 óra szórakozás, amig hemperegnek rajta, ilyenkor szerelmi vallomással is előállnak egymásnak, és addig megy a hancúr, amig szétszaggatják a salátát. Érdekes látvány.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 9)

Ez a salátaleveles dolog a "szakirodalom" szerint a létező legegyszerűbb fürdetési módszer.

A mézes karikát -én legalábbis- nem hízlalási szándékkal adom neki, hanam a "változatosság" miatt. De ebből is a no-name legegyszerűbbet. Eleinte én is megvettem (a nevét nem írom, úgyis tudja mindenki) színes, vitaminos, önmagát megevő stb. csodákból, de azért a rengeteg pénzért, tényleg csak pillanatok alatt a földre rágta, és talán a tizedét, ha megette.

A molyokról meg annyit, hogy mostanság ezért szoktam rá nylon zacskós magkeverékre, mert szav. időn belül is vettem olyan papír dobozos magot, ami tele volt mollyal. Én még szerencsés vagyok ilyen tekintetbe, mert a "fölösleges" ennivalót ki tudom tenni a kertbe a többi madárnak. Speciel ez az ominózus dobozos mag még a galamboknak sem kellett, pedig azok aztán mindent meg szoktak enni.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 9)

Popejnek lett fája már birtokba is vette!!!!!
Nekem még nem volt rossz tapasztalatom a fitneszrudakkal, hacsak az nem, hogy sec-perc alatt lekopasztja őket és ahhoz képest elég huzós az áruk.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 9)

Hihi  Ez a salátalevél jól hangzik  Egyszer majd én is kipróbálom 

Képcsatolás: rákattintasz a Részletes válasz gombra, és ott van egy "csatolások" gomb (gémkapocsra hasonlit a Smileytól eggyel jobbra). Az megnyit egy új ablakot, ott tallózol, katt a feltöltésgombra (egyszerre asszem 5 képet tudsz felrakni).

babucs: gratula!  Aztán majd kérünk képet, ha lehetséges! 

Szerencsére mi még nem kaptunk soha molyos kaját  Ami ilyen külön beakaszgatós cuccokat meg venni szoktunk, az vagy a mézes, vagy a fürtös köles + a szépia csont. Nyjaszka ketrecébe nem tettünk játékokat, mert mindegyiktől félt. Nem volt hajlandó semmit megtűrni a ketrecében, állandóan lecsípte, és bekotorta a sarokba, hogy ne zavarja. De kitaláltunk valamit (ha a képeket megnézitek, akkor láthatjátok): a ketrece mögé ragasztottunk egy magunk által készített képet. Nagyon sokféle papagáj volt felfestve, és IMÁDTA!  Mindig odamászott az egyikhez és fütyörészet neki  A mintákat bármelyik papagájos könyvből ki lehet másolni


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 9)

ez a salátalevél dolog tök jó lehet majd kipróbálom


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 9)

ez egy régi kép Popejről. Új, a fájával, még nincs. Danton köszi a segitséget


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 10)

Kedves Mammut, a szóban forgó szinte megvásárolt molyos magkeverék nájlonzscskóban volt... Ezek szerint semmi sem biztos. Csak olyan eleséget vagyok hajlandó megvásárolni, amin látom, h frissen csomagolták! Van is egy román márka (Kirikiri), ami nagyon megy, és emiatt vagy nem kapható, vagy csak friss (és utána gyorsan elfogy :mrgreen ezért kell vadászni.

Kedves Babucs, én is várom a képet Popej új fájával! :-D


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Na ez az, amire tökéletesen jó egy ilyen fórum.

Neked a zacskós, nekem a dobozos nem volt a jó.
De azért ezt a frissen csomagolást, bővebben is kifejthetnéd. Mert én már próbálkoztam olyannal, hogy a piacon én állítattam össze magkeveréket, de az sem volt igazán sikeres. Az "idegen" madaraknak szoktam télire venni 8-10 kg magot, de tavalyi összeálításomért nem igazán voltak oda. Persze, lehet, hogy belejátszott az enyhe tél is, de elég sok megmaradt belőle. Ennél "frissebb" megoldást tudsz?


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 10)

Frissen csomagoláson azt értettem, h a gyári csomagoláson megnézem a dátumot, és kötelezően a jövő év kell rajta szerepeljen.
Kis mennyiségben én is szoktam piacról magokat venni (muharmag, fénymag, zab, fürtösköles) + a gyárilag előkészitett magkeverék. Valahol olvastam, s aztán megmaradt szokásnak, hogy külön tálkájuk van a muharnak, külön a zabnak (ebből nagyon keveset teszek, éppen hogy legyen, mert állitólag hizlaló, de imádják forgatnia a csőrükben). A magkeverék napi adagjukba még teszek egy mérőkanál fénymagot és az egészet egy másik tálkába. És akkor ők kedvük szerint hol ide hol oda mennek, és abból esznek, annyit, amennyit akarnak.
Nem tudom,mennyire szakszerű ez az eljárás, de arra gondoltam, bizzam rájuk, éppen mit akarnak enni.
Még azt is olvastam, h jó néha a tálka helyét változtatni, mert akkor meg kell keressék,h miben van az,amit épp akar enni, és ez hasonlit arra a mikor a szabadban keresgélnek. Ezt az elméletet úgy alakitottam át, h vettem ilyen malomhoz hasonló etetőt meg kis gyöngyös akasztós valamit, aminek van egy pici tálkája, plusz a rendes tálak és néha ebbe néha abba teszek, van amikor üresen hagyom valamelyiket, aztán találják ki... :mrgreen:

Még a tűkrökről van egy elméletem, de azt majd máskor..


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 10)

Ez a doboz ügy, akkor most már számomra is érthető. Őszintén szólva, én még soha nem néztem a dátumokat, valószínűleg azért, mert még nem volt gondom vele.
A "többfogásos" etetőt érdekesnek tartom, de egy kissé nem helyigényes?
Nekem egy félköríves, kb. 6-7 cm-es belső itatóba van az ennivaló, ez elég nagy ahhoz, hogy kedvére kotorásszon benne. Ebbe úgyis minden nap kap új keveréket.
A magkeveréket pedig egy "gyári" alapján szoktam készíteni, amit annak idején nálunk az állatorvosnál vettem, csak nagyon drágán adta. Volt viszont rajta egy viszonylag pontos tartalmi lista, ami "receptnek" tökéletesen megfelelő.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 12)

TipeTupa egy kis időt kérek. A fotót a fiam fogja elkésziteni (már megkértem rá), de most indult a jégkorongszezon, napi két edzésen van és ha hazaér, eléggé romos állapotban van. 
Ami számomra kellemes meglepetés volt, hogy Popej egyáltalán nem félt a fától. Úgy látszik, emlékezett a régi fájára. A legmagasabb ágon ül és rágcsálja. láthatóan nagyon jól érzi magát Úgy örülök neki!!! és nagyon köszönöm az ötletet mégegyszer is. Minőségi változás állt be ezzel Popej életében na, szóval mindenki elégedett


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 12)

szia babucs.hogy állítottál fát popejnak?mibe raktad be hogy megálljon és milyen magas?


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 12)

szia nesszi!

karácsonyfa-tartóban van és igy kb 190 cm magas. egy kicsit nyújtózkodnom kell, ha a legfelső ágon tartózkodó madarat el akarom érni. 
A fa alját a párom belefaragta a tartóba és az ágakat is szépen lenyesegette. Közvetlenül a kalitka mellé állitottuk, igy az az ág, amelyen Popej székel, pont a kalitka fölé nyúlik.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 13)

nekünk a konyhába van a papink és sajna oda nem fér fa de majd kiötlök valamit

Sziasztok!
Nekünk is van egy kissándor papagájunk. Ő már 6 órakor aludni akar. Olyan aranyos, ahogy kezdetben finoman, majd egyre erőteljesebben követeli a letakarást. 

Nem tudon, hogy hogyan lett a kis-sándorból hangulatjel, de néha van ilyen )


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 14)

A rendszer automatikusan teszi oda, mert beírtad, hogy K I S S


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

Lefeküdt a kis csibész, csavarkiszedő! 
Ma hallottam, hogy Boros papagája Grün vasárnap férjhez megy, biztosan érdekes lesz az esküvő


----------



## zizzenet (2007 Október 15)

A szakma készül. sok híres ember lesz ott


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 15)

Borosnak nem beoja van? vagy le vagyok maradva?


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 15)

Na, felcsigáztatok ezzel a Borossal és Grünnel... 
Aki (hasonlóan hozzám), nem tudja, h miről van szó: 

Nesszi, nem akarlak letörni,de a konyhában van kitéve a legtöbb veszélynek a papagáj. Nekünk volt egy Pityunk (inkább a szüleim gondozták, én még gyerek voltam), beszélő volt és nagyon szelid és kiváncsi. Hát ő az égadta minden marhaságba beleesett az őszi befőzésekkor: zakuszkába, pirospaprikás savanyúságba, aztán anyám moshatta a tollait. Amit persze megsinylett, de aztán túlélte. Kiváncsi volt az ebadta, és meg akart mindent kóstolni... vagy legalábbis megnézni közelről... aztán belecsúszott ... Egy ennél sokkal butább balesetben végezte Pityu. Szóval ne engedjétek elszemtelenedni. Még olyat is hallottam, h a madár a szájából eszik (fogai közül kiszedi) az ételt... brrrr. :shock:
Továbbá nem jó a papiknak a cigi füst - ne engedjétek (még saját magatokat sem!), hogy abban a helységben cigizzenek, ahol a madár van! ha egy cseppet is tarttok hozzá... A konyhai füstök, szagok párák hasonlóan nem tesznek jót nekik. És esetleg a tűzhelyre lepottyanhat egy boldogtalan repüléskor vagy kiváncsiságból, és akkor jujj és jajj ...

Babucs, már alig várom a fényképet és együtt örülök veletek. De akkor most kell vegyetek még egy Karácsonyfa-tartót... :mrgreen:, de annyi baj legyen.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 16)

elkészült a fás kép. popej háttal áll a fotón, mivel rájöttem, a képeket nézegetve, hogy nem is kicsit kopasz, hanem nagyonis.
aktképet pedig mégsem akartam feltenni.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 17)

sajna nem találtunk más helyet neki mert a párom állandó éjszakás és így a szobába nem kerülhet.meg a konyhába vagyunk a legtöbbet és így tudunk neki beszélni.de vigyázunk rá.ha főzünk akkor nem engedjük ki de amúgy se jön ki nem tudom mért jól érzi magát a kalicban.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 17)

Talán túl trópusi meleg van szerinte... a lábosban


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 17)

Lábosban???? Haha ez jÓÓÓÓÓ! 
Rossz példamutató vagyok, mert mi is a konyhába tettük végül. Először a hálószobában volt, de a tesóm lebetegedett tőle, úgyhogy ki kellett mennie. Viszont soha semmit nem esett bele, jók a reflexeink, és mindig elkaptuk  Anyum mosolygott sokat, hogy röptében megtanultam elkapni a madarat, anélkül, hogy bármi baja lett volna 

Babucs: nagyon cukiiiii, én is ilyet szeretnék


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 17)

TipeTupa: van másik karácsonyfatartónk, úgyhogy ez megoldva.A madár boldog, én most egy kicsit szontyolodott a kopaszsága miatt. (élőben már megszoktam, de a képeken olyan furcsa volt, rossz volt látni.) Ez állitólag egy rossz szokás, ha elkezdi, nem tud leszokni róla. Már vettem neki tollnövekedést serkentő cseppeket is, de nem igazán használ. Ha nem vagyunk itthon, bekapcsolva hagyom a tv-t, hogy ne unatkozzon. Mást nem tudok kitalálni, mivel minden idegen dologtól fél, igy a játéktól is.
Na kicsit vidámabb téma: olvastam a boroslajospapagájt, a Grünt. könnyesre nevettem magam
Danton, Popej nevében is kösz a dicséretet


----------



## Tyna (2007 Október 17)

Nekem régen volt 2 hullámos papgájom, és 2 pintyem.De most szeretnék valamikor egy kakadut:-D


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 17)

TipeTupa: van másik karácsonyfatartónk, úgyhogy ez megoldva.A madár boldog, én most egy kicsit szontyolodott a kopaszsága miatt. (élőben már megszoktam, de a képeken olyan furcsa volt, rossz volt látni.) Ez állitólag egy rossz szokás, ha elkezdi, nem tud leszokni róla. Már vettem neki tollnövekedést serkentő cseppeket is, de nem igazán használ. Ha nem vagyunk itthon, bekapcsolva hagyom a tv-t, hogy ne unatkozzon. Mást nem tudok kitalálni, mivel minden idegen dologtól fél, igy a játéktól is.
Na kicsit vidámabb téma: olvastam a boroslajospapagájt, a Grünt. könnyesre nevettem magam
Danton, Popej nevében is kösz a dicséretet


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 18)

Sziasztok, ne haragudjatok a konyhás "diszbeszédért", csak a saját családomból indultam ki, akik megengedtek olyan dolgokat a madárnak, amit én ma nem engednék meg. Most visszatekintve olyan magatehetetlennek érzem magam, mert még sok hosszú évet tölthetett volna velünk Pityu és emberi butaságból ez nem történt meg. És emiatt van, h ilyen szólamokat tudok irni,mert minden papit indirekt módon úgy féltek... Pl valamelyik nap rárepült estefele az ablakpárkányra valami zöld... hát látom, h egy papagáj - nem tudom megmondani a fajta nevét, kicsivel nagyobb mint a hullámos, és nagyon éles hangja van. Magamtól nem vennék a boltból - túl magasnak találom a hangjuk frekvenciáját - de nálunk már voltak minusz fokok is, ezért szakadt meg a szivem, mert láttam, h fióka és tudtam, h éjszaka a fagyban vége lesz neki... Sajnos nem tudtam annyira óvatosna kinyitni az ablakot, elrepült... És ezért is van, h mindig jön, h mondjam, emberek, röptetés előtt tudatosan nézzétek meg, h minden ablak be van-e zárva. Most már esélyük sincs az életre, mert éjjel szétfagynak.

Nekem is nagyon-nagyon tetszik Popej fája :-D, és külön nagyon tetszik, h a pároddal felkerekedtetek és kitaláltátok ezt neki. És főleg, h bevállaltok egy fát a lakásba. Ugye házban laktok, Babucs, mert elég nagynak tűnik Popej? Panelben kicsit nehéz lehet nagyobb testű madarat tartani, már a helyszűke miatt főleg, és persze a szomszédok napirenden vannak a madár kedélyállapotáról... :mrgreen: Mennyire hangosak a nagyobb papagájok? 
Aranyosan ül az ágon Popej, láttam a felső ágat már "megdolgozta".... Ahogy láttam az enyémeken és az állatkereskedésben a nagyobb papik is, imádnak csengőzni, vagyis rángatni valami olyat,amivel hangot lehet kiadni. Próbálj meg venni neki egy nagyobbacska csengőt és mielőtt felakasztanád csengesd meg előtte, mutasd meg, h hogyan kell vele játszani. Utána akasztd fel egy távolabbi ágra. Amikor elmész a fa mellett, néha babráld meg a csengőt, h szóljon... Miután párszor elismételted, szerintem ő is kiváncsi lesz, h neki is fog vajon szólni...? :-D Hátha ez működik.

TV helyett a rádiót javasolnám: a monitor képfrissitését ők nagyon jól látják és zavarja a szemüket. Pl azt tapasztaltam, h az enyémek imádják a Hot Jazz Band-et, és főleg a trombita részét (amikor úgy viccesen berezegtretik azzal a tölcsérrel, vagy hogy hivják). És utánozzák, ők is versenyt trombitálnak a saját módjukon. Vagy ha audiót teszek fel, akkor ők is elkezdenek mondikálni valamit. Próbáld ki a rádiót, hátha az is működik.

Toll: akartam kérdezni, h vajon nem betegség miatt hult el a tolla? Ha ő szedte ki magának, akkor a kedéylváltozás, hátha segit és elfelejti tépkedni magát, inkább a csengőt rángatja majd...  Szerintem azt kell csinálni, h ha még észreveszed, h tépi ki a tollát, akkor vond el a figyelmét. De szerintem most már nem tépkedi magát, hanem tollászkodik, ami kellneki. Ki fognak nőni a tollai, ne búsulj. 

Nekem is van egy bánaton: az utóbbi időben vettem észre, h Zazának, a lánypapinak valószinűleg van daganata. A feneke fölött, a 2 lába között van egy nagy dudor, csak kisejlik a tollak között, de látszik, h az nem lenne szabad, h ott legyen. Közben teljesen egészségesen mozog, eszik, rendezgeti magát és változatlanul kedves és szeszélyes. Valakinek volt már daganatos madara, h ilyenkor mit kell tenni, vagy milyen szokott lenni a végkifejlet? Az állatorvos szerint, ha nem fogyott le, és nem látszik betegnek, akkor zsircsomó, mint az embereknél, és boldogan él vele tovább. 
Kérlek, irjátok meg a tapasztalaltaitokat vagy mit tudtok erről! (Esetleg megkérlek kérdezzetek rá egy dokira,mert itt nálunk sajnos a papi orvoslás nem annyira elterjedt, azt mondják pár gram alatt nem lehet állatszámba venni...Inkább menjek a boltba és vegyek másikat...:33 

Kellemes napot Mindenkinek!



babucs írta:


> Szia Danton!
> 
> Igazából elég régóta megvan a papagáj, kb 6 éve, karácsonyra kaptam. De a reményt nem adtam fel, hogy egyszer talán szobatiszta lesz. Neki is jobb lenne, mert többet lehetne szabadon.
> Amúgy, ha kiengedem, általában a vállamra száll, onnan rikkant a fülembe.
> ...


 
Ti tanitottátok meg Popejt beszélni? És hogyan? Vagy úgy magától jött, h utánozzon benneteket?
Mesélj erről...


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 18)

Nálunk tanult meg. Amikor megkaptam, még ifjonc volt és egyedül a tenyésztője nevét mondta "Pityu". Arra emlékszem, hogy elég sokat kellett várni, hogy megszólaljon. Egyébként ahhoz képest, hogy jákó, nincs nagy szókincse. Ő inkább fütyülni szeret, azt cifrázza. (az egyik rokonnak szintén van egy jákója, akinek be nem áll a csőre egész nap. sokat beszél, viszont hamisan fütyül.) Az első szó, amit megtanult, a "papagáj" volt. Utána dicsérni kezdte magát, "jó papagáj" lett. Végül nevén nevezte magát: "Popej".
A mostani repertoár a következőkből áll: "hello", "na mi van?" "mit csinálsz?"
"kaja" "kifelé!" "befelé! "jóvan" ezen kivül köszönni tud és káromkodni (ebből most nem idézek) ja, csámcsogni is szokott, amikor eszünk (pedig mi nem szoktunk) 
Röhögni is szokott (he-he-he, valahogy igy).
Aztán van egy komplett mondat, amit ismételget, de azt nem értem.
Nem nagyon lehet befolyásolni a tanulásban. A különös indulattal ejtett szavakat tanulja meg leghamarabb...


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 18)

Mesélj méééég....


"A Jákó papagáj a legintelligensebb, a legösszetettebb lelki és érzelmi világú madár.
Ennek pozitív és negatív vonatkozásai is vannak.

Egy, szellemileg kifejlett Jákó papagáj értelmi szintje megegyezik egy átlagos 3 éves gyermek szellemi érettségével. A madárnak önálló személyisége, egyénisége van. Ez egyedenként más és más. Léteznek okosabb-butább, tanulékonyabb, önállóbb, kedvesebb, maguknak valók, játékosabb, komorabb, stb. egyedek. Fontos, hogy ezt figyelembe vegyük, tiszteletben tartsuk! A madár képes érzelmek kifejezésére. Örül, ha hazaérkezik a gazdi, lelkesedik mindenért ami róla szól, megsértõdik, ha nem az van amit õ akar, stb. Meg kell tanulni gondolkodni a madár fejével, és meg kell értenünk az õ nyelvét. Folyamatosan figyelni kell a viselkedését. 
Azon túl, hogy a Jákó a legjobb hang és beszédutánzó képességû papagájfajta, aranyos, kedves, stb., meg kell említenünk, a "negatív" tulajdonságait is! 

<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:city w:st="on"><ST1>Minde</ST1>n</st1:city> papagáj társas lény. A vadon élõ madarak párban, vagy kisebb-nagyobb csoportokban élnek. Az átlagos madártartó reggel elmegy dolgozni, és este ér haza. A madár napközben egyedül van. Ha hazérkezünk, elvárja, hogy vele foglalkozzunk. Nem elég egy 5 perces simogatás, játék. Azon túl, hogy a madár alkalmazkodik a mi életritmusunkhoz, neki is vannak igényei. Vannak jó és rossz napjai. Néha nõ, néha csökken a szeretetéhsége. A legjobb, ha a "gyermekünknek" tekintjük. A gyereket sem lökjük el magunktól, ha hozzánk szalad, vagy ha szüksége van ránk. Egy Jákó átlagosan 50 évig él-ez Közel egy életre szóló társas kapcsolat. Sokszor csak addig tündéri a madár, amíg kicsi, utána lanyhul az odafigyelés, gondoskodás. Itt kezdõdnek a legnagyobb problémák. És záporoznak a kérdések: miért csíp a madár? Miért tépi a tollait? Miért kiabál? Miért csinálja ezt, azt..????
Azért, mert nem gonolták át, hogy mibe is vágnak bele...egy madár és minden állat tartása nagy felelõsség!
A madár hetek, hónapok, évek után is elvárja, hogy foglalkozzunk, játszunk vele, simogassuk, vakargassuk a tarkóját, csemegékkel kedveskedjünk neki, egyszóval elvárja, hogy törõdjünk vele!

Ha beszélõ papagájról esik szó, akkor az emberek 90%-a Jákó papagájra asszociál. Nem a Jákó az egyetlen "beszélõ" papagáj. Rajta kívûl számos kitünõ hang- és beszédutánzó fajta létezik.

Senkit sem szeretnék lebeszélni a Jákó papagáj tartásáról, sõt, ha egy önálló személyiséggel rendelkezõ, intelligens, "emberi" tulajdonságokkal rendelkezõ kedvencet szeretnénk, akkor válasszunk nyugodtan Jákó papagájt! Csak elõtte többször olvassák át a fenti sorokat!"


----------



## d_edit (2007 Október 18)

Szia!
A mi hullámosunk, Dundika imádta a pitypang levelét. Meg a kölest. Szerettük, csak elpusztult, SZEGÉÉÉNY.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 18)

Nem reklámozni szeretném, de ma olvastam egy bolt kirakatában, hogy jövő hónap 10-11.-én kisállat börze lesz a PeCsa-ban. 10-kor nyitnak.

Akit érdekel... gondolja meg.

Bámészkodni én is elmegyek 



d_edit írta:


> Szia!
> A mi hullámosunk, Dundika imádta a pitypang levelét. Meg a kölest. Szerettük, csak elpusztult, SZEGÉÉÉNY.


 
Előző hozzászólásom alapján pótolhatod.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 19)

ez a jáko papi nagyon aranyos lehet mióta megvan a mi pityukánk /1,5/ hónapja azóta úgy vágyom többre de sajnos mi panelba lakunk és 7 en vagyunk a lakásban.

ő a mi pityukánk de sajna nem sikerült redesen a kép mert megy körbe körbe


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 19)

Nesszi, milyen szép a Pityu! gyönyörű a tolla! majd megszokja a fényképezést, aztán nem mászkál. Panelba egyébként nem lenne szerencsés jákót tartanod, mert nagyon erős hangja van és nem takarékoskodik vele...
Egyébként nem tudom, honnan érzik, a mienk pl. akkor kezd fütyülni, ha én felébredek. Illetve a hét elején ő ébresztett minket, mert elaludtunk. És egészen máshogyan fütyült, mondhatnám úgyis, hogy riadót fújt.
Egyébként tényleg van személyiségük.
Amikor én megkaptam Popejt és lelepleztem (karácsonyi ajándék volt, a kalitkája le volt takarva egy lepedővel) én teljesen ledöbbentem, hogy mennyi kedvesség és bizalom volt a szemében. Minden aggodalmam elpárolgott, láttam róla, hogy ez a madár sohasem fog belém csipni vagy bántani. Hihetetlenül kifejező szeme van.
TipeTupa, nagyon jó a jákós oldal, köszi


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 19)

Már elkezdtem szeretni Popejt, olyan gyöngéden mesélsz róla... Kicsi videót nem tudsz róla feltenni, amit esetleg egy fényképezőgéppel csináltok? A mammutmail-re egy csomó mega felmegy, onnan le tudnánk tölteni.

Nimfa-Pityu azért nem szeret még fényképeződni, mert még nem teljes a bizalom. De hát ez csak idő kérdése...

Az enyémek néha rendesen koketálnak a gép előtt. Szerintem az obiektivben látja a saját képét tűkröződni és néha megcsillan a fény rajta és az olyan érdekes, ugye... :mrgreen: Különben madarakat k*va nehéz fényképezni, mert annyit nyüzsögnek.

Puszik a gazdiknak és üdv a madaraknak!


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 19)

sziasztok én telefonnal fényképeztem pityukát.a fürtes kölessel nem tudom magamhoz szoktatni.vagy ahhoz is idő kell?én gondozom mert a lányom még kicsihozzá és fél is tőle.2 naponta kicserélem a papírt a ketrecében napi 2x cserélem a vizét.olvastam ma hogy gyümölcslevet iszik némelyik papi.szerintetek a nimfa meginná?


----------



## Danton55 (2007 Október 22)

Hohóóó pár napra lemerülök, és teljesen lemaradok 

TipeTupa: megértelek, én az otthoni erkélyajtóval vagyok így. 2 madarunk is kirepült rajta, hiába mondtam anyunak, hogy addig azt nem nyitjuk ki (mármint a szúnyoghálós ajtót), amíg a papagáj bent van a szobában, mert kíváncsi és kirepül... A rádiós ötletet meg köszi, majd kipróbálom, ha egyszer veszek egy új madarat  Sajnos Zazának nem tudok miben segíteni, eddig csak 1 papagájunk múlt ki betegségben, de neki nem ilyen baja volt. De amúgy tényleg idegesítő, hogy némelyik orvos nem is hajlandó velük foglalkozni, csak mert kicsik (szerencsére nekem nincs ilyen gondom, az egyik barátnőm - és egyben papagájtenyésztő is - apja állatorvos + ismerek egy másikat is, aki rendesen kezeli őket) 

A beszélő papagájok tényleg nagyon szórakoztatóak lehetnek. Sajnos nekem még nem volt ilyen téren szerencsém (bár szerintem Alfréd megtanult volna beszélni, annyira játékos meg érdeklődő volt, ha nem repül ki...)

Ez a jákópapagájos oldal tényleg nagyon jó! Következőnek majd én is ilyet szeretnék, de elhatároztam, hogy addig semmiképp nem veszem meg, amíg nem alakítom ki neki a megfelelő környezetet, meg nem rendeződik végre az életem úgy, hogy vele is tudjak tisztességesen foglalkozni. Addig teljesen felesleges lenne + a madár számára állatkínzás is. De így jó, mert legalább tudok végre egy jákópapagáj tenyésztőt!  Amikor néztem a képeket a fiókákról, úgy olvadozott értem a szívük... tinédzser korom óta mindig volt a házban egy papagáj, és nagyon hiányzik a társaságuk (borzasztóan), de mivel most fősulin tanulok, és nem vagyok otthon, amúgy sem lennék sokat velük...

nesszi: nagyon szép! hasonlít Nyjaszkára, bár neki sokkal kevesebb volt a szürke a hátában, de tényleg jól néz ki  Már 1,5 hónapja veletek van? Hogy repül az idő! De gondolom azért már biztosan sokat szelídült a legelső napokhoz képest  A fényképeszéshez pedig tényleg sok bizalom kell. Emlékszem 7 évembe telt mire Nyjaszkát le tudtam csípni "álmában" egy délutáni szunyánál  A lencse szerintem emlékezteti őket egy figyelő (ragadozó?) szemre, és kell némi idő, mire megszokják, ogy nem jelent veszélyt


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 22)

Danton hát sajna nem szelidült valamiért nem akar pedig tettem mellé rádiót próbálok kommunikálni vele megpróbáltam a fürtös köles cuccot is de nem hajlandó a kezemböl enni és ha benyúlok valamiért a kalicba akkor körbe körbe mászkál.Kijönni nem akar állandóan bent van.Pedigkivan nyitva a kalic ajtó egész nap.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 22)

nesszi01 írta:


> Danton hát sajna nem szelidült valamiért nem akar pedig tettem mellé rádiót próbálok kommunikálni vele megpróbáltam a fürtös köles cuccot is de nem hajlandó a kezemböl enni és ha benyúlok valamiért a kalicba akkor körbe körbe mászkál.Kijönni nem akar állandóan bent van.Pedigkivan nyitva a kalic ajtó egész nap.



Nálam úgy működött a szelidítés, hogy egyszerűen elvettem az etetőjét. Utána 2-3 óránként benyúltam a kezembe az etetővel és mozdulatlanul tartottam 10-15 percig. Kb. másfél nap után nagyobb volt az éhsége, mint a félelme és odajött enni. Még egy fél napig ez így ment, utána egyszerűen a tenyerembe öntöttem a kaját és úgy nyúltam be. Akkor már probléma nélkül átlépett a kezemre és úgy evett.
A kirepkedés még nálunk se működik rendesen, mert amikor kijön vissza nem megy magától. Ezért mindig az ujjamon "utazik" vissza. Jó esetbe visszamegy a kalitka tetejére, de be akkor sem akar menni. Mondta már egy állatkereskedő, hogy hagyjam ott, majd ha megéhezik bemegy, de ezt nincs szívem megtenni.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 24)

Elmélyült újságolvasás...


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 24)

nagyon szép a papid


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 25)

sziasztok!

nem tudok lapozni mindig az első oldalra ugrik vissza. úgyhogy most nem is vagyok képben. segitsetek légyszi!!


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Október 25)

Nekünk is volt egy hullámos kék papink 14 évig élt. A ketrecben volt egyszerüen nem akart kijönni, de nagyon kedves volt. Most a fiaméknak van 2 papijuk és 2 kanáriuk. Nekünk 2 ékszerteknösünk van.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 25)

babucs írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> nem tudok lapozni mindig az első oldalra ugrik vissza. úgyhogy most nem is vagyok képben. segitsetek légyszi!!



Ez ahogy olvasgatok többeknek problémája.
Nem ez a megoldás, de a saját tapasztalatom az, ha alul nem tudok lapozni, akkor felül szokott sikerülni  Hogy ez mitől van...?


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 25)

TipeTupa videora még nem vállalkozom, az még egyelőre meghaladja a képességeimet..
azt hiszem ideje Popejt "papagájszámból" "gyerekszámba" venni, mint régebben. Nagyon igényli a törődést és legalább a füttyel való kommunikálást. 
Amúgy megfigyeltem, vannak területek, amelyeket a magáénak vall, és a betolakodót elzavarja. Ilyen volt pl. a régi lakásunkban a konyhát és az előszobát elválasztó, kb 160 cm magas és 30 cm széles fal. Popej, ha szabadlábon volt, rendszerint itt tartózkodott. Ha bárki területsértést követett el - pl. rákönyökölt - odatrappolt, nyitott szárnyakkal és csőrrel, és figyelmeztető csipést adott le. Utána némi elégtétellel, bár saját vakmerőségétől riadtan elrepült.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 25)

Érdekes amit irsz, Babucs. És tényleg jó 5let gyerekszámba venni. Szoktam őket lesni, vagyis, úgy teszek, mintha dolgoznék, és amikor hallom, h szerelmi szeánsz van,akkor szép lassan vagy hirtelen (mikor hogy jön) megfordulok. és milyen szemérmetesek a lelkeim, mikor észreveszik, h figyelem, mintha elszégyelnék magukat, elhalgatnak, abba hagyják... Csend... aztán folytatják. Próbálom kitalálni, h milyen hangulatban vannak, v h amit tesznek, miért csinálják. Szerintem azt is tudják, ha figyelemmel kiséred.

Két dolog jutot még eszembe. Pont most beszélgettem a párommal arról, h a nagyon szelid papik általában nem örgegségben, hanem valami balesetben halnak meg. Ezért szándékosan nem akarom nagyon elkapatni a madaraimat, azt hiszem nagyon érzik rajtam, h mit várok el tőlük. Néha mégis szeretném, hogy rárepüljenek a vállamra és a puha fejét odategye a nyakamhoz. De azt meg persze nem szeretném, h a számitógép kábeleit összerágja. A kettő között viszont összefüggést látok, bár lehet, h meg lehet tanitani, h bizonyos dolgokat megtehet, másokat nem. Kérlek, irjon erről, akinek van tapasztalata...

Másik dolog, h az utóbbi időben - pontosabban amióta rendetlenség uralkodik a házban lakásfelújitás miatt - nem voltak hajlandók kijönni a kalicból, legfennebb Zazu a fiú egy röpke gyors körre, aztán uzsgyi vissza a kalicba. Úgy gondolom, lehet,h érzik a változást, a rendezgetést és nincs stabilitás a környezetben, és akkor a kalic a legbiztonságosabb. Valakinek volt ilyen lakásfelújitásos élménye madarakkal?

Mammut, hogy hivják a kék papit? Látom te is kék madár párti vagy...  Szép egészségesnek néz ki, gratula.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 26)

Lány létére Sanyi a becsületes neve.

Szerintem a rágcsálás minden állatban "alapból" benne van. Mivel ők nem tudják használni a kést, meg a villát... nekik ez maradt. Ahogy Te is tudod, hogy nem kellene, és mégis lelököd pl. a vázát, elvileg biztosan az állatok is betaníthatók. Balesetek ettől még mindig lesznek.
Nekem volt egy uszkár kutyám, aki imádta a hálózati zsinórokat rágni. A mai napig rejtély, miért nem rázta meg soha, ill. lehet, hogy megrázta, de soha nem mondta  A megoldás az lett, hogy meg kellett oldani, hogy ne férjen hozzá. Ez egy madár esetében viszonylag egyszerű lenne. Ámbár az enyém úgy csörtet be a kanapé mögé, mintha ott kijelölt út lenne (pedig a porszívó csöve se fér be oda).

Az általuk okozott kár, szerintem akkor is sokkal kisebb annál a szeretetnél amit adnak.


----------



## babucs (2007 Október 26)

Lakásfelújitásos élmény nincs, költözködős van. Az átmeneti időszakban Popej a szüleimnél volt elszállásolva. Családi ház, terasz, nyár. Madár kint a kalitkában, Papa kint az utcán, mázolja a keritést. (elnézést, ha már esetleg irtam a történetet)
A ház előtt elbiciklizett egy idősebb hölgy. A drága, jótét lélek madár abban a pillanatban egy aszfaltbetyárosat füttyentett. A hölgy visszanézett Papára és megvetően végigmérte...
Aztán szintén Papáéknál történt, hogy Popej elrepült. Azonnal a keresésére indultunk, tudtuk, hogy messze nem repülhet. Elmentünk az egy utcával feljebb lévő kocsmába, hátha ott látott valaki valamit. Egy ember látott is egy "piros farkú galambot" a közeli fán. Egyik ismerősünk viszont látta, hogy elütötték és egy kisteherautóba tették. Közben kimentünk az utcára az ismerőssel, és pont akkor jött az autó, Popejjal. Le volt takarva egy pokróccal.
A következő történt: Popej, miután elfáradt, megpihent az úton. Egy teharautó áthajtott rajta, de szerencsére nem történt komolyabb baja. A sofőr kiszállt, meg akarta fogni a "sebesült" madarat, aki jól belecsipett. Ezután pokrócot boritott rá, befogta és elvitte állatorvoshoz. Az orvostól tartott hazafelé, amikor találkoztunk. Végülis, szerencsés véget ért a történet, Popej megúszta egy monoklival a szeme alatt.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 26)

Szegény popej örülök hogy nem lett komolyabb baja.Valahogy elkezdtem jobban érdeklődni a papagájok után amíóta van nekünk is pedig elötte sosem foglalkoztam vele.De a mi pityukánk szemében látom hogy még mindig tart tőlünk de talán egy kicsit felengedett már.1,5 hónap után rájött arra hogy mi az a fehér a kalicban és 2-3 nap alatt majdnem elrágta a tonhal csontot.Szerintem elöbb utobb rájön arra is hogy nem bántjuk és mindenki nagyon szereti.


----------



## maam (2007 Október 26)

Szia Nesszi!
Régen írtam már! Azért figyelem, hogy miképp boldogulsz a madárkáddal. De látom egyre jobban.  
Tudod, akkor fog jobban szeretni, ha olyan falatokat adsz neki, amiket kedvel. Próbáld meg, hogy diót, vagy mogyorót adsz neki. Meglátod nagyon fog örülni. Nagyon szeretik még a borsót is. Pl. mélyhűtött borsót ha főzöl, egy pár szemet kiveszel és kiengedés után adjál a papagájodnak. Nagyon fogja szeretni. A dió, mogyoró, és egyéb csemegék után téged is jobban fog szeretni és bátrabb lesz. Remélem én is hozzá tudok járulni egy-két ötlettel, ennyi sok jó tanács után, amiket naponta kapsz. :..:
Üdv
maam


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 27)

Szia Maam 
nagyon szépen köszönöm a tipett majd megpróbálom.a többi papagájhoz képest ő nem őrűl meg a fürtös kölesért 4 nap alatt fogyasztotta el.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

nesszi01 írta:


> Szia Maam
> nagyon szépen köszönöm a tipett majd megpróbálom.a többi papagájhoz képest ő nem őrűl meg a fürtös kölesért 4 nap alatt fogyasztotta el.



Az egyáltalán nem baj, ha négy nap alatt eszi meg. Amikor pillanatok alatt "ledarálja", akkor úgyis csak szétszórja. Ha a méret-arány viszonyokat vesszük figyelembe, akkor te sem tudnál egy nap alatt megenni egy egész sertést


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 28)

Sziasztok...
Nekem is van egy nimfám...Géza a becsületes neve...
Valamiért nem szereti a nagypapagájoknak való eleséget, viszont teljesen odavan a pinty-kajáért. Ami persze nem baj, mert pintyeink is vannak.
Imád táncolni, de csak bizonyos számokat szeret( kedvence: bármelyik Edwin Marton által előadott zene), és "beszél" is a drága. Ugyanis megtanult a macskától nyávogni, és már az ugatás is egész jól megy neki. Ez komoly ám!!! Időnként nem tudom eldönteni, hogy a macska vagy a madár nyávog.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 28)

Digit-Nyuszi
Az tök jó lehet


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 29)

nesszi01 írta:


> Digit-Nyuszi
> Az tök jó lehet


 
Nehogy azt hidd, hogy ez jó...ugyanis állandóan rohanunk megnézni, hogy nincs-e valami baja a mcskának. Mert hát az én drága Gézám persze attól a macskától tanult meg nyávogni, amelyik süket. Ebből adódóan, mivel ő nem hallja a saját hangját, úgy nyávog, mintha beszorult volna valahova.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Október 29)

Én azért vagyok ilyen lelkes mert nekem nincs ilyen gondom még


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 29)

Egyébként érdekesen viszonyul a papagáj a macskához. Ugyanis ha be van zárva a macska, és elkezd nyávogni, akkor az én Gézám torka szakadtából elkezd rikácsolni és egészen addíg folytatja, amíg ki nem engedjük a macskát. De amint meglátja, hogy már kint van, abba is hagyja rögtön a kiabálást. Mintha megnyugodna attól, hogy látja.


----------



## mammut (2007 Október 30)

Hogy van ez?

A macskát bezárod a Géza helyire?


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 30)

mammut írta:


> Hogy van ez?
> 
> A macskát bezárod a Géza helyire?


 
Nem. Csak ha nyugodtan akarunk enni, vagy valamit is csinálni, ahhoz a macskákat be kell zárni a fürdőszobába.


----------



## hegike1 (2007 Október 31)

*papagáj*

Nekem két hullámospapagájom volt, de sosem tanultak meg beszélni sajnos.
Pedig sokáig csak az egyik volt, később kapott párt, hogy ha már velünk nem beszél, legalább legyen neki valaki.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Október 31)

nagyon teccet. izomláza lett a hasamnak a kacagástól...


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 Október 31)

TipeTupa írta:


> nagyon teccet. izomláza lett a hasamnak a kacagástól...
> http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/09/may-i-have-this-dance.html


 
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## babucs (2007 November 1)

Digit-Nyuszi, akkor ti sem unatkoztok a Gézád mellett


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 November 1)

babucs írta:


> Digit-Nyuszi, akkor ti sem unatkoztok a Gézád mellett


 
Hát nem. Állandó jelleggel dumál, be nem áll a szája illetve a csőre...:-D:-D:-D


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 2)

Ne haragudj Digit-Nyuszi, h szóvá teszem, de számomra teljesen felfoghatatlan, h hogy lehet egy házban macskát és madarat 1xre tartani. (Ha kertes ház, ahol naphosszat kódoroghat a macska az udvaron, az más, bár igy sem tudom, h egészséges-e.) Olyat már láttam, h a kutyán mászkált a papagáj - de ott sem minden kutyafaj tanitható, mert pl. amelyiket spéci kacsavadászatra tenyésztettek ki, azt az életben nem tanitod meg, h a madarat ne bántsa, mert benne van a génjeiben. A németjuhászt pl. meg lehet. Visszatérve, olvastam, h jó, ha a gazda eldönti, h macskát vagy madarat akar tartani, mert ha mindkettőt, akkor örök terrorban él majd az a madár. Még olyanról nem hallottam, h a macska megtűrné, h mászkáljon rajta a madár. A Tweety-s rajzfilmet nem hiába találták ki (csodás paródiája a helyzetnek). Géza rikácsol a macskanyávogásra mert érzi a feszültséget a levegőben (a macska feszültségét) és ő is erre feszülten reagál - nagyon gyorsan ráhangolódnak a madarak a környezetük rezgéseire - és elkezd idegesen ő is rikácsolni. (Mi pl ha ingerült hangnemben kezdünk el beszélni telefonon, akkor a hangnemet hallja és érzi és valamelyikük elkezd rikácsolni torkaszakadtából, és ilynekor szoktuk észrevenni, h lehet a hangnemet pozitivabbra kellene forditani. Ha lecsendesitjük a beszédet és nyugodtabb tónusba váltunk, akkor ők is lecsendesednek.) Ha a madár beszélni tudna emberi nyelven nem biztos, h azt mondaná, h engedjétek már ki azt a macskát, hanem azt, h ragasszátok már le a száját, h ne üvöltsön annyira. Miután a macsek kiszabadul, elhallgat, figyelő állásba helyezedik, h bármikor tudjon reagálni az esetleges macskatámadsára. Az a tapasztalatom, h az ijedt madár nagyon csendben van, meg sem mer mukkani, összeszűkül a pupillája és lelapulnak a tollai. Érdemes azért a madár igényeit is figyelembe venni, nemcsak a macskáét...! 

Semmi bajom a macskákkal, de véleményem szerint a két állat nem összeegyeztethető. Mert pl a madarat akkor sosem fogod tudni kiengedni szabadon repülni!!!! És ezúttal, ha már előjött ez a téma, elmondom a gyerekkori nagy fájdalmamat: a beszélő Pityukánkat a saját kutyánk ölte meg - az udvarról épp behozták és egy szobában aludt aznap éjjel a papagájjal, aki szabadon volt. Éjjel a papagáj rosszat álmodot, elkezdett repülni, rárepült az ágy mögötti falvédőre, a kutya is felébredt, vele együtt a vadászösztön, felugrott az ágyra, onnan a falvédőre, és szépen átroppintotta a madár törékeny testét. Pillanatok alatt oda a sok évi idomitás, törődés, gondoskodás, nem beszélve a szeretetünkről a madár iránt. És miért? A kutya volt talán a hibás? Emberi felelőtlenségből és butasábgól.... Az állat nem hibás!!! Itt még elhangzott a fórumon, h nem a madár hibás, ha elrágja a számitógép kábelét, hanem a gazdi, aki nem rejti el. Tanulságos történetek ezek és akkor volt értelme a Pityu halálának is, ha elmesélve mások okulnak belőle és felelősségteljesen eldöntik, h milyen állatokat akarnak maguk köré gyűjteni egyazon időben és helyre... 

És bocsátassék meg a szókimondásom, de vigyázni kell, h ne forduljanak meg a szerepek és ne csináljon az állat a gazdival azt, amit akar... Van az a mondás, hogy a gazdi sétáltatja a kutyát vagy a kutya a gazdit...???


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2007 November 2)

Kedves TipeTupa!
Értem azt amit leírtál, de mivel nem tudhatod, hogy ez nálunk hogy megy, így most mesélek egy kicsit. 
Nálunk igenis bent vannak a lakásban a macskák a madarakkal együtt. És bár az én macsuszom napközben szokott kint is mászkálni, de az anyuétnem tudjuk kiengedni a teljes süketsége miatt ( veleszületetten süket ). Ez már hosszú évek óta így van. A macskáink egyáltalán nem foglalkoznak a madarakkal, sőt, amíg volt tengerimalacom, azt még meg is mosdatta a macsuszom. Természetesen ki vannak alakítva macska, illetve madár mentes övezetek, hogy mindkét fajnak legyen mozgástere. Ezt úgy oldottuk meg, hogy a madár röptetésének idejére a macskák el vannak zárva, tehát a repkedés idején a madár nem kerül olyan helyzetbe, hogy a macska megtámadhassa. Egyébként meg a kis süketke macska szivesen alszik a madár kalitkája mellett, s eközben a Gézám teljesen természetesen viselkedik. Egyazon időben sohasem lehet mind a két faj szabadon ugyan abban a szobában. Azt is megfejtettük már, hogy a süket cica miért nyávog olyan hangosan, amikor bezárjuk a fürdőszobába. Annak a szobának olyan az akusztikája, hogy a hangos nyávogás által keletkezett rezgéseket érzékeli a cica, és így megpróbálkozik a kommunikációval. Egyébként teljesen csendes jószág. A Géza kalitkája az étkezőben van, ahonnan ha kell, ki tudjuk zárni a macskákat. Vannak pintyeink is, ők a konyhában vannak, ami igény szerint szintén macskamentessé tehető. A macskák szabadon mászkálnak a lakásban, és az elmúlt 6 év alatt sosem fordult még elő, hogy megtámadták volna a madarakat. Természetesen ha nem vagyunk itthon, akkor nincsenek ennyire szabadon. Olyankor az étkező és a konyha el van zárva a macskák elől a biztonság kedvéért. Úgyhogy szerintem igenis tartható lakásban egyszerre madár és macska.
Egyébként most is éppen az van, hogy a Géza vidáman trillázik a kalitkájában, a kalitka mellett ott alszik a süket cica, az én macsuszom meg itt alszik mellettem.


----------



## durcy (2007 November 3)




----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 6)

sziasztok egy picit lemaradtam mert meghibásodott a modemünk.raktam be fát pityunak műanyag helyett és ma kapott egy kis asszonykát.majd képet is teszek fel.


----------



## babucs (2007 November 6)

Majd mesélj nesszi, hogy fogadja Pityu az új asszonyt meg a fát


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 6)

*papagájok*

remélem sikerült a képet felrakni de nem tökéletes majd ha sikerül jobb akkor felteszem.
Kedves Mindenki!
Pityuka örült a fának rögtön tett is rajt 2-3 kört.Az asszonykának meg azzonal elkezdett udvarolni ahogy beengedtük a kalicba.Széttárta egy kicsit a szárnyait és kihúzta magát majd nekiállt fütyülni és élesen rikácsolni nagyon aranyosak.Csak nem tudom mi legyen a neve az asszonykának.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 7)

De jó, de jó... Példát vehetnénk sokszor a madarakról, h hogyan babusgatják egymást. És fáradthatatlanul. 
Érdekes azért az egész páros kapcsolatuk: pl. nálunk este rendszeresen bunyó van a hintákért. Volt már 2 egyforma hinta is egyazon időben a kalicban, mégis ugyanazért volt bunyó, úgyhogy ez a trükk nem működött. Hiába, valahogy ki kell egyezzenek. Tegnap esti a legfrisebb jelenet - mondtuk is, hogy nem kel nézzük a "Szabó családot", mert a papagájok is megteszik. A lánypapi örzi a kiszemelt hintát, amiben szeretne éjjelre aludni, de nem ül bele. A fiú is pont abban szeretne, bár van még más alvóhelyre alkalmas zug. De az kell. Amikor a fiú nagyon közeledik, a lány gyorsan beleül a hintába és elhajtja a fiút. Aztán megint kiszáll és kezdődik az egész előlről. Vagy kergetik egymást körbe-körbe a kalicban. Aztán valahol ottfelejtik magukat - amikor kellőképpen rájuk sötétedik. Érdekes módon az esti bunyó ellenére reggelre már szent a béke és nagy a szerelem. :mrgreen:
Ezt megérteni... 

Ezt a betűs dolgot fejtsd ki, jó?
Az a szép nagy kék papi anyukád madara? Mesélj róla, Durcy.


----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)

Csak arra gondoltam, hogy a szöveg, az irás mellé el kell egy kis szín is, ezért raktam be, hogy ne legyen annyira egyhangu. Szeretem az illusztráciokat, mindenfajta szöveget kedvesebbé, melegebbé tesz. Senkit nem megbántani akartam vele.
A madár nem az anyukámé, hanem a lányé aki nekem segit házmunkában, de nálunk van, mert a gazdija is itt lakik és csodálatos szépen énekel. Igaz akkor is, amikor még aludni szeretnénk, de annyira szeretjük, hogy elnézzük neki. Gyönyörű egy kis papagayo.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 7)

Tipe Tupa nálunk Pityuka igazi intelligens papagáj,bár ő nem használta a hintát így kivettük,de elöbb hagyja,hogy a lány egyen és ő csak utána.Az ivás a csőrkoptatás dettó ugyanígy műkődik.Nagyon tetszik nekem nagyon aranyosak és megvan a kislány neve mégpedig Sissy.


----------



## ilikek (2007 November 7)

Nálunk nincs külön neve a fiúnak és a leánynak, hanem családi nevük van, egyszerűen csak Rikácskáék, én így hívom őket, mert kora reggeltől hangos a ház tőlük, de ahogy Durzy írta mi is nagyon szeretjük Rikácskáékat, úgy hogy szinte családtagok és nem zavarnak bennünket, sőt hiányoznának is. Előfordult már nálunk is, hogy este amikor már a család lefeküdt, elcsendesedett egyszercsak nagy csete-patéra lettünk figyelmesek, hát Rikácskáék vitatkoztak. Pedig eszméletlen mennyire szeretik egymás, szeretnek csókolózni, bogarásszák egymást, szóval produkálják magukat. Egyébként meg van nekik is, hogy ki hol alszik. A lány szeret a tükör előtt aludni, a fiú pedig mindig a hintában alszik.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 8)

Nekem így névvel tetszenek mert meglehet különböztetni őket és a kicsi is jobban különbséget tud rakni köztük.


----------



## mammut (2007 November 8)

Akit érdekel és-vagy elfelejtette, a hét végén lesz a börze


----------



## babucs (2007 November 10)

Sziasztok!

TipeTupa, a táncoló kakadus video valami fantasztikus Már többször láttam, de nem tudom megunni. Most beleszerettem a kakadukba)))))


----------



## mammut (2007 November 10)

Sanyi (aki lány) jobbra, új társat kapott (aki fiú).
Most kezdőnek a névadási problémák


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 10)

úgy látom, nem csak én szeretem a kék madarakat...  nagyon szépek. és biztos, most örül Sanyi az új pasinak :mrgreen: Kiváncsi leszek a névre.

A képekből adódott az az 5letem, h tegyünk ilyen belső kalitka fotókat fel, mert inspirációul szolgálhat. Nekem nagyon tetszik az a beállitott faág.
Megpróbálok majd én is képet csinálni.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 10)

Mammut tényleg szépek a papijaid.Azt áruld el hogy szerkesztetted be azt a nagyobbik faágat a kalicba?


----------



## mammut (2007 November 11)

Ezt a kalicot én csináltam, ennek köszönhetően nagyon-nagy az ajtaja.
Amikor azt a akácfát beraktam, az akkor még teljesen friss vágás volt, ezért még oda hajlott az ága, ahová én akartam. A függőleges ág tetejébe belecsavartam egy horgos csavart, azzal fel van akasztva felülre. Az oldalágakat csípőfogóval elvágtam kb. ott, ahol ki akartam őket dugni. Szépen lefeszítettem őket, hogy ne álljanak annyira felfelé. Amikor mind kinnt volt, lekötöttem őket dróttal a rácshoz, és a kiálló felesleget lecsíptem. Amikor beengedtem a Sanyit, meg sem lepődött, hogy másképp vannak a "rúdjai", hanem egyből elkezdte a fa kérgét rágni 

A névválasztás... hát az még nem megy.
Ha valaki gyakorlottabb ilyen ügyben, vagy esetleg van ötlete, igazán megoszthatná velem.


----------



## babucs (2007 November 13)

Hú, mammut, nagyon ötletes a kalit a fával, nagyon tetszik
Sanyi, aki lány is jól mutat a párjával
A fiú mondjuk lehetne Vince. Hogy miért, ne kérdezd, ez ugrott be.

További szép napot nektek


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

Vincére egy szavazat


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 13)

Hát, nehéz dolog ez a névválasztás, főleg, ha egy olyan lánypapinak a párjáról van szó,akit Sanyinak hivnak... :mrgreen:
És erről egy még viccesebb dolog jutott eszembe - elvonatkoztatva a papagájoktól - kulrúrális dolog tul.képpen. Egy időben a román neveken szórakoztam, ugyanis a román kultúrában csodásan megoldották ezt a névadási dolgot egy okos technikával. Nagyon sok névnek van nőnemű és himnemű alakja is, pl. Adrian-Adriana, Francisc-Francisca, Marcel - Marcela, Mihai - Mihaela, Ion-Ionela, és lehetne hosszú sorokat irni. Ezt csak az érdekesség kedvéért jegyeztem meg, mert ilyen kontextusban az jutott eszembe, hogy: *Sanyica* :mrgreen: (Ica(?) ) is lehetne a papagájod (aki fiú )
A történethez még az is hozzátartozik,h néha azzal szórakozom, h hogyan lehetne a magyar neveket is hasonlóan átváltoztatni, h az ellentétes nemre is találjon.
Na... ez nagyon eltért a papagájos témától. Abba is hagyom...


----------



## mammut (2007 November 13)

Érdekes az okfejtés, de a Sanyi nem lehet Sanyica, mert az Ő neve már adott (és fiú).

Különben, ha jól rémlik a szlovákoknál is divat a nevek tekintetében ez az un. toldalékragozás


----------



## Danton55 (2007 November 13)

Legyen Alex! (Alex => Alexandros => Nagy Sándor)  Nem teljesen ugyanaz és mégis méltó pár szerintem  Amúgy tényleg gyönyörűűűű pár 

A videót sajna még nem volt lehetőségem megnézni, mert mostanában iskolai netről netezek, és ott nem indulnak el a videók....

nesszi: gratula az asszonkához!


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 14)

Kedves Mindenki.
Az normális,hogy egymást csípkedik a papagájaim?Ez az udvarlás?Csak azért kérdem mert Syssinek már kopasz a feje teteje és bevagyok ijedve hisz még nem volt részem ilyenben.Lécives válaszoljatok előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Griffi (2007 November 15)

Nekem két nimfám van. Az egyikük félévente elveszíti az összes tollait. De azért nagyon kedvesek


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 15)

hát Griffi ezzel nem segítettél sokat,de már megtudtam,hogy vedlenek.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 15)

Szia Nesszi!
Nem hinném, hogy a lánypapi fejéről a Pityuka tépegetné ki a tollakat:
1. Ha jól emlékszem, azt mondtad, h már az elején nagyon udvarias volt az asszonkával, megvárta, h előbb egyen ő... úgy tudom, úgy van, h vagy az elejétől nagyon jól kijönnek egymással, vagy már az elején kopogtatják vagy csipkedik egymást. Általában a lányok bunyósabbak, hisztisebbek és a fiúk barátságosabbak (egymással). Azért a jól egyező papiknál is vannak nézeteltérések, meséltem már, h nálunk néha bunyó van a hintáért. Máskor meg nagyon meg tudnak egyezni. 
A bunyó az úgy van, hogy a lány (Zaza) mind kergeti el a fiút, aztán mégis megy utána. Mindig az a hely kell neki, mint a fiúnak. Aztán amikor betelik a pohát, egy jó határozottat koppint Zazú a lányra és akkor helyre jön az egyensúly, már nem kell ugyanaz a hely... :mrgreen: Asszem a hisztisebb fehérnépeknek a férjeik is valahogy igy szokták elintézni: tűrnek tűrnek, aztán odacsapnak... 
2. Ha tépnék egymás tollát és attól lenne csupasz, ha élő tollat tép ki az egyik a másikból, akkor úgy tudom, h vér is látszana. Ha viszont csak vedlésről van szó, akkor egyszerűen csak kevesebb lesz, nálam pl. a két papi közt is különbség van. A fiún mintha nem is látszana a tollcsere - talán mert világosabbak a tollai - Zaza viszont most jelenleg olyan borzas, úgy néz ki, mintha meg lenne tépve. Én is kicsit megijedtem, de a tolluk a földön eszembe juttatták, h ez most a téli öltözködés.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 16)

Szia Tipe Tupa
Rájöttem időközben hogy vedlenek de egymás fejét is csipkedik már az első pillanattól.Pityu udvariassága a mai napig megvan de észre vettem,hogyha inni akar akkor a kisasszony rögtön odamegy és Pityuka át is engedi neki az evésnél is így van mindég az kell Syssinek amit éppen Pityu csinál és ő meg hagyja magát a kis buta.Vér hálisten nincs.Talán segitenek egymásnak,hogy hamarabb elhulljon a tolluk.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 November 16)

Tudom már, hogy mire érted: nem csipkedik egymást, hanem - mi úgy szoktuk mondani,hogy - babirkálják egymást. Amikor nő a friss toll, akkor olyan mint egy összezárt legyező, be van vonva a toll valami kis hártyával, ami a tollat összefogja. Ebből kell kihámozzák egymás tollát, hogy jobban "ki tudjon nyilni" a toll. Általában olyan helyen babirkálják egymást, ahol önmagát nem éri el - tehát fejen, nyakon. Nagyon aranyos látvány - olyan mint a mikor a majmok tetvészik egymást... 
A másik variáns ilyenkor - hogy mivel ez a növő toll viszket nekik - , hozzádörgölik a fejüket, nyakukat a faágakhoz vagy a játékaikhoz. Vagy van amikor irtózatosan tollászkodnak, mintha "bolhásak" lennének,egyfolytában rendezgetik magukat. Ettől sem kell megijedni, mert igy segit magán, "vakarózik" :mrgreen: meg hámozza ki a tollait abból a hártyából.


----------



## Danton55 (2007 November 16)

Egyetértek TipeTupával  Alfréd és Nyjaszka is rendesen csinálta ezt, de mivel nekik nem volt társuk, így én "cirókáztam" meg őket  Emlékszem, hogy örültem annak idején, mikor Alfréd először kínálta fel önként a nyakát, hogy segítsek neki  Ebből később kész kis rendszer lett. A nyakuknál az álluk alatt szeretik a legjobban, de nagyon óvatosan kell csinálni, mivel a bőrnél még nem lehet leszedni ezt a hártyát, és könnyen lehet fájdalmat okozni neki. Én már egész profi lettem a végére ))))


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 16)

Tipe Tupa tényleg a lány úgy csinál mintha bolhás lenne.Köszönöm a tanácsot akkor a sejtésem jó volt és nem kell aggódnom.Neked is köszi Danton.


----------



## mammut (2007 November 18)

Danton55 névjavaslatát fogadta el a család, ezért Alex lett Sanyi párja.

Új helyet és új kalicot kaptak. Még nem tudják, mit kezdjenek vele


----------



## Danton55 (2007 November 19)

Meghatódtam! ~szipp~ Akkor sok boldogságot kívánok Sanyinak és Alexnek


----------



## babucs (2007 November 19)

Éljen Sanyi és Alex


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 20)

esküvő lessz?


----------



## mammut (2007 November 20)

Egy hét után azért még kicsit korai lenne, nem?

Ámbár Sanyi egész nap produkálja magát és le sem száll Alex nyakáról. Tegnap épp néztem amikor kapott egy nagy koppintást a fejére, mert enni sem hagyta. Pedig most már két etető is van. De tegnap amikor a kisállatkereskedőnél voltam a másik etetőért és kérdéseimmel folyamatosan bombáztam, azt mondta, hogy Alex tavaszra biztosan ivarérett lesz. Ezért lehet, hogy nem állunk meg két madárnál


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 November 28)

sziasztok
az mért van hogy a Syssi állandóan huzza a Pityu farktollát és ő meg oda koppint neki a fejére.most Pityuka farktolla felkunkorodott.

na tegnap a Pityuka bejött a szobába megézte az ágyunkat,a hifit,a billenytyűzetre szállt és az emeletes ágyra.bár megfogni nehéz volt mert csípett.de viszont szomorúan tapasztaltam hogy Syssike nem tud repülni de tanulgat a drága mert ma már magasabbra repült mint tegnap.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 1)

nesszi01 írta:


> na tegnap a Pityuka bejött a szobába megézte az ágyunkat,a hifit,a billenytyűzetre szállt és az emeletes ágyra.bár megfogni nehéz volt mert csípett.de viszont szomorúan tapasztaltam hogy Syssike nem tud repülni de tanulgat a drága mert ma már magasabbra repült mint tegnap.



Syssi ilyenkor mit csinál, leesik?
Így külső hallásra furcsa, hogy madár... aki nem repül.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 4)

először leesett de másnap leszállt.nekem is furi hogy nem tud repülni de már kb 50 cm magasra feldudott repülni.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 4)

Nem lehet, hogy valamilyen okból gyenge?

Vitamin, vagy valami hasonló... esetleg fitness terem


----------



## tmibi (2007 December 4)

Nem Szabad Hogy Sokat Leesen Mert Meguti Magat Es Baj Lesz. A Papagajt Mrg Kell Tanitani Eloszor Hogy Jojon Az Ujjunkra Bent A Kalitkaban Es Csak Aztan Ji Engedni De Mi Kozel Alljunk Es Igy Tovabb.


----------



## babucs (2007 December 4)

Néha a mienk is lepotyog. Mostanában elkanászodott. Nem akar visszamenni a kalitkába, se szép szóra, se fenyegetésre, még a legválogatottabb sértések is hidegen hagyják. Két lehetőségem van: vagy megfogom, mint egy tyúkot, mikor a fáján tartózkodik - ez a veszélyesebb megoldás, mert ha ilyenkor még nagy a szabadságvágy benne, akkor meg szokott csipkedni, - a másik pedig, hogy addig kergetem, amig elfárad, és már csak a földön tud totyogni. Akkor fel szokott jönni a kézfejemre és úgy már a helyére tudom tenni.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 4)

igen biztos hogy gyenge de már szépen erősödik.én nekem nem megy a kézre szoktatás mostmár közelebb engedd a kezemmel de az 5-10 cm távolság az még maradt.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 December 5)

babucs írta:


> Néha a mienk is lepotyog. Mostanában elkanászodott. Nem akar visszamenni a kalitkába, se szép szóra, se fenyegetésre, még a legválogatottabb sértések is hidegen hagyják. Két lehetőségem van: vagy megfogom, mint egy tyúkot, mikor a fáján tartózkodik - ez a veszélyesebb megoldás, mert ha ilyenkor még nagy a szabadságvágy benne, akkor meg szokott csipkedni, - a másik pedig, hogy addig kergetem, amig elfárad, és már csak a földön tud totyogni. Akkor fel szokott jönni a kézfejemre és úgy már a helyére tudom tenni.



Szóval Popejnek annyira bejött a fa, h nem akar visszamenni a kalitba... :mrgreen:
Ha a kaját bent hagyod, nem megy be enni? Mi a kedvenc étele? nem lehet a hasánál fogva becsalogatni?
Ha úgy döntesz, h megfogod, akkor használj egy jó vastag bőrkesztyűt. De lehet, h azt is ki tudja csipni? 

Madár nem tud repülni: lehet furán hangzik, de ha belegondolunk, h milyen kicsi mozgásterük van a papiknak, honnan tudnának repülni? Valahogy úgy képzelem el, amikor felkucorodok egy székre, órák hosszat és utána azt kérik tőlem, hogy fussak egy kört. Zsibbadt lábbal kicsit nehéz. Meg gyenge izomzattal is. Azt olvastam, h legyen föggöny az ablakon, h ne tudjon fejjel neki repülni. De ha lefüggönyözöd, nem lát ki rendesen az ablakon... Nálunk nincs függöny,érdekes módon valahogy megtanulták, h arra ne repüljenek,mert van "valami", ami nem engedi tovább. Amikor a lánypapi nem tudott jól repülni - érdekes, a fiú gyorsan belejött - nem hagytam őket magukra, nehogy valahova bepotyogjon, s aztán ne tudjam, h hol van. Volt egy ilyen eset, h kiengedtem őket, Zaza elkezdett repülni és egyszercsak nem láttam sehol. Eltűnt... Na,indult a pánik. Esés hangot nem hallottam, és mégsem látom... És ez percekig tartott. A nagy csend, papagáj sehol... Aztán egyszercsak megszólalt a drága, s akkor a hang irányában felfedeztem: belekapaszkodott a lábra állitott matracba, aminek a huzatjában vannak pont olyan tűrkizkék foltok, h teljesen beleolvadt... :mrgreen: Látszik, h ezek ilyen tenyésztett madarak, nem az erdő zöld fáihoz kamuflálódtak, hanem a matrac szinéhez... :lol:


----------



## mammut (2007 December 5)

Ilyen nem megyünk be jelenségem most nekem is volt.
Késő este néztem a TV-t, kalitka ajtaja nitva, Sanyiék alszanak. Gondoltam nem állok neki zörögni az ajtóval, nem lesz semmi bajuk, ha nyitva marad. TV kikapcs és elmentem fürödni. Amikor jövök vissza Alex mint új fiú, gondolom megijedt és ezerrel ki a nyitott ajtón. Repült vagy két kört a sötétben és eltünt. Nekiálltam elemlámpával keresni... sehol. Vagy tíz perc után felkapcsoltam a villanyt, úgy hátha meglátom, de sehol nem volt. Egyszer aztán gondolt egyet és felrepült kalitka tetejére, ezt is csak a hangból itélve hallottam, hogy valahonnan lentről. Ott mozdulatlanul állt és meg se rebbent amikor megfogtam, szerintem aludt közben. Ahogy betettem a kalitkába másnap is ugyanúgy volt, meg se moccant.
Mondanom se kell, hogy levontam a mélyreható tanulságokat


----------



## Viorika (2007 December 5)

A papagaly nagyon kedves madar , csak sokat kell vele foglalkozni.


----------



## Aquarius Aquaryn (2007 December 6)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post756119 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost>#*212* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->




Ma, 11:33 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->​ 

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Aquarius Aquaryn



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_756119", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag​ 

</TD><TD width="100%"></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Feb 2007
Üzenet: 1​ 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_756119><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Sziasztok!

Én szeretnék a közeljövőben venni egy "beszélő", hangutánzó papgájt. A gondom az, hogy nem tudom melyik fajta erre a legalkalmasabb. Nekem olyan kéne, amit tudok tanítani kakadut.vagy yako-t ajánlottak. AKi ismeri őket mondana róluk néhány szót! Kérlek!
Nembaj, ha drága, csak okos legye, és azt sem tudom hím legyen vagy nőstény...
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

Ó bocsánat az előbb rossz ablakban próbálkoztam 
Talán így már jobb lesz a helyezet


----------



## babucs (2007 December 6)

TipeTupa,
azért annyira nem komoly a helyzet, hogy kesztyűt húzzak. Nem csip nagyot, csak éppen jelzi, hogy nagyon nem ért egyet azzal, amit csinálni akarok vele. Egyébként ezzel a csipkedésével komoly tekintélynek örvend a családban.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 11)

Megvan hogy mért nem tud Syssi repülni.Az egyik szárnya hosszabb mint a másik.Ezt a hosszú tollat valószínüleg még a boltban vesztette el mert nem szoktak verekedni a Pityuval csak néha kap a fejére a kisasszony.Ki fog neki nőni?Léci válaszoljatok mert olyan tanácstalan vagyok hisz még kezdő vagyok papagáj téren.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

Én még kezdőbb vagyok... 

De ha abból indulok ki, hogy mindig vágták a csirkék szárnyát, hogy ne repüljön át a szomszédba (mégis átment, mert újranőtt), akkor van remény.
A madarak egész életük során folyton cserélik a tollazatukat, nekünk ezért kell oly sokat porszívózni.

Azért én egy állatkereskedőt, vagy hozzáértő állatorvost (aki ritka) is megkérdeznék, mert olvastam a tolltépkedés művészetéről, ami sok dologra vezethető vissza.


----------



## babucs (2007 December 11)

Amúgy legjobb tudomásom szerint a papagáj (legalábbis a mi fajtánk) kúszómadár. ezért is van erős csőre és erős karmai. Repülni ritkán szokott. Bár kúszni sem láttam még...


----------



## mammut (2007 December 11)

Majd felveszem vidóra, mert az enyim nem semmi amit művel.


----------



## emberség (2007 December 23)

Többször elhangzott a szobatisztaság. Nos erről akár felesleges is beszélni. Amúgy meg én egy kezdő madártartónak azt tanácsolom, hogy mindig figyelje a madara viselkedését különböző szituációkban és környezetben. Figyelje azt, hogy mire fogékony, mi az amit különösen szeret, mihez (egy tárgy) vagy kihez ragaszkodik inkább, mi a kedvenc kiegészítő eledele stb. E tudásunkat felhasználva (hamarabb) elérhetjük tervezett "céljainkat" vele.

"Én szeretnék a közeljövőben venni egy "beszélő", hangutánzó papagájt.."

Az egyik "legokosabb" fajta valóban a jákó, de tudni kell róla, hogy élettartama az emberekét megelőzi, így ennek a madárnak a választása megfelelő felelősségtudattal kell, hogy párosúljon.
Ha rákerestek a beszélő papagáj szavakra (video) máris bőséges ízelítőt kaphattok.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 23)

Sanyi és Alex karácsonyi ajándéka... három tojás.

Őszintén szólva, nem erre gondoltam, amikor társat választottam a Sanyinak.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 23)

Gratulálok mammut


----------



## mammut (2007 December 25)

Köszönöm a "kis Család" nevében is.

A fejleményekről majd tudósítok


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 December 26)

Mammut, micsoda meglepetés...!!!! :-D És mi lesz a tojikból: kispapi vagy rántotta...? :mrgreen:
Az enyémek ejsze tesóknak gondolják egymást, mert már 2 és féléve együtt vannak, de tojinak semmi nyoma. (Meg kéne hivjuk látogatóba Alexet )
Komolyan na, mi lesz a tojásokkal?
És hova tojta őket Sanyi?

Nesszi, nálatok még nincs tojás?

Babucs, milyen nálatok a Karácsony? Popejnek mit hozott az angyal? 

Mindenkit üdvözlök szeretettel.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 26)

A tojásokból valószínűleg kispapagály lesz.

Amikor már nagyon kergették egymást -látszólag nem verekedési céllal-, akkor gyorsan nekiláttam keresgélni a további teendők után. Olvastan, hogy kb. mekkora odúnak nevezhető doboz kellene, amit gyorsan megcsináltam és betettem a kalitkába. Még jó, hogy olyan nagy lett, mert vidáman belefért. Tettem bele egy marék fűrészport -így olvastam- amit Sanyi egy napos doboz ismerkedés után, módszeresen kihordott. Vártam egy napot, majd újra feltöltöttem, úgy jó két marékkal, amit egyből elkezdett kihordani, de éjszakára bent maradt a dobozban. Egyre többet volt bent, és amikor odamentem, mindig csak kinézett.
Most karácsony elött belenéztem a dobozba, hogy van-e még benne fűrészpor, és akkor láttam a tojásokat. Fűrészpor már nagyon kevés van, de nem nyúltam bele.
Múlt éjszaka is mind a ketten bent aludtak, ezért gondolom veszettül költögetik a tojásokat.
Jelenleg itt tartunk


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 27)

Tipe tupa nálunk még nincs tojás


----------



## simon zsóka (2007 December 27)

*kutyus*

Bár én 10 emeletes házban élek,de kutyus nekünk is van minden nap kilátogatunk hozzá.1 éve került hozzánk 6 hetesen most már óriási Komondor és talpas névre hallgat akkora a mancsa.A hobby telken van,de
szabadon és saját területe amit meg kell védenie.Simon Zsóka


----------



## emberség (2007 December 29)

Mammut,
Aranyosak lehetnek ezek a "fiúk". Várjuk a beszámolókat majd a nagy történésekről.


----------



## babucs (2007 December 29)

TipeTupa!

Popej tollnövekedést serkentő itókát kapott.(Calcium Columba a neve, erdetileg galamboknak való, de Popej is majd szépen kitollasodik tőle) A vizében kell feloldani, már csináltam neki egy 1 literes adagot, ezt kapja majd szép lassacskán az itatójába. 
Leirás szerint: "A galambok folyamatos kalcium igényének kielégitésére. A galambok idegi működéséhez, a sziv-, váz- és simaizmok normális müködéséhez elengedhetetlen Alkalmazása különösen ajánlott növendék korban és szaporodási időszakban."
Adagolás: "Itatóvizhez keverve, 10 ml/liter itatóviz arányban 5 napon át, 5-10 napos szünetekkel."


----------



## luna1226 (2007 December 29)

Sziasztok!
Érdeklődve olvastam végig a topicot, mivel nekünk is van kettő kanárink. A tavasszal több tojást tojt a kislány kanári. Izgatottan vártuk, hogy mi lesz a tojásokkal. hüségesen üldögélt rajta pár napig, majd nagy szomorúságunkra megette őket. Valaki tud tanácsot adni, hogy miért történt igy, és mit kellene csinálni, hogy a következő tojós időszakban ez ne forduljon elő.
Annyira szeretnénk kiskanárikat.


----------



## mammut (2007 December 29)

A karácsonyi meglepetés tovább folytatódik.

Most este már nem bírtam tovább és amíg kint repkedtek belenéztem a dobozba:



luna1226 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Érdeklődve olvastam végig a topicot, mivel nekünk is van kettő kanárink. A tavasszal több tojást tojt a kislány kanári. Izgatottan vártuk, hogy mi lesz a tojásokkal. hüségesen üldögélt rajta pár napig, majd nagy szomorúságunkra megette őket. Valaki tud tanácsot adni, hogy miért történt igy, és mit kellene csinálni, hogy a következő tojós időszakban ez ne forduljon elő.
> Annyira szeretnénk kiskanárikat.


 
Szerintem egy állatkereskedőtől vagy orvostól kellene megkérdezni.


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 December 30)

Grat mammut bővül a kis család szépen!


----------



## babucs (2007 December 30)

mammut, ez öt tojás gratulálok!

Minden tollatlan és csőrtelennek, tollasnak és csőrösnek vagy tojásban lévőnek boldog új évet!!!


----------



## viragbd (2007 December 30)

Sziasztok!
Milyen hideget birnak ki a papagályok??
Tud valaki ebben segiteni??


----------



## emberség (2007 December 31)

Sok madár jól elvan ebben a téli időben is a "kifutójában" v. akár a szabadban. Persze mindegyikre általánosítani nem lehet.


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Január 4)

csodálatos! nagyon ügyes vagy mammut, biztosan nagyon jólérzik magukat a "fiúk" nálad, ha ennyire beindultak. :mrgreen: őszintén kételyeim voltak a tojások felől, h nehogy megkotólsodjanak mielőtt kikelnének. Ezek szerint tudja Sanyi mama, h mennyi ideig szabad neki repülni, h ne hüljenek ki a tojik.
Mekkora a dobozuk és hogyan fogtad fel a kalitkára? Tennél fel arról is képet esetleg?
Még egyszer nagy nagy gratula!!!!


----------



## mammut (2008 Január 4)

A doboz 25x15x20 cm-es. Külömböző fa maradékokból készült. A hátán van két elgörbített szög, azzal van felakasztva belülre. Mivel elég nagy a kalitkájuk vidáman elfér belül. Azóta, hogy elkészült, már láttam olyat is amit az ajtó helyire kell kívülröl akasztani, hasonlóan a külső fürdetőhöz.
A teteje levehető, mert csak két lukba bedugott facsavar tartja. Ennek köszönhetően el is vetemedett, de őket ez nem hiszem, hogy zavarja.
A "bejárat" kb. 4 cm átmérőjű. Alatta van egy rúd ami olyan 3 cm-re nyúlik csak be.

Különbem a legtöbbször mind a ketten bent vannak és csak néha repkednek ki.


----------



## Amlez (2008 Január 5)

Sziasztok! Van valakinek Rozella papagaja?


----------



## nesszi01 (2008 Február 25)

vazulneni8 nagyon szép a papid


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Február 26)

nesszi01 írta:


> vazulneni8 nagyon szép a papid


 
Köszönöm szépen!
Akkora fazon papagáj,a konyhában van,és akkor kezd el rikácsolni,ha megy a híradó a vacsi alatt! Ha főzök,akkor meg énekel és udvarol nekem!


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 3)

Aranyosak ezek a gyöngymadarak!

Mammut, mit csinál a csapat?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Március 9)

Szia Afca!
Szépek a papagájok,hoztam én is.A második háttérkép...


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 9)

afca írta:


>



Szia Afca, szerinted a hullámosoknak is be lehetne tenni egy ilyen bog szomorúfűzfa ágat? Szokták szeretni?


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 9)

afca írta:


>



Akármilyen idillikusnak tűnik is a kép, nem hiszek a madár-macsak baráttságban... Még akkor sem bizénk meg teljesen egy macskában, ha a 2 állat együtt nő fel. Összeszorul a szivem a második kép látványától...


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)

TipeTupa írta:


> Akármilyen idillikusnak tűnik is a kép, nem hiszek a madár-macsak baráttságban... Még akkor sem bizénk meg teljesen egy macskában, ha a 2 állat együtt nő fel. Összeszorul a szivem a második kép látványától...


 
Teljesen egyetértek Veled. Az én egyik kutyám és a cic is imádták egymást, de soha nem hagytam volna őket együtt felügyelet nélkül, pedig a kuty nagytestű németjuhász volt, mit neki egy apró cic.
De a világért nem bántotta volna a cicát, aki viszont minden szándékosság nélkül is ki tudta volna szúrni a körmeivel a szemét. Nem tehetnek róla. 
Már az első találkozásnál félre tudják érteni egymást. A kutya is, macska is csóválja a farkát, de egészen mást jelent a kettő. 



TipeTupa írta:


> Szia Afca, szerinted a hullámosoknak is be lehetne tenni egy ilyen bog szomorúfűzfa ágat? Szokták szeretni?


 
Nem tudom, a szomorúfűz jó-e, de azt igen, hogy a meggyfa ágat és levelet imádják.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)

TipeTupa írta:


> Szia Afca, szerinted a hullámosoknak is be lehetne tenni egy ilyen bog szomorúfűzfa ágat? Szokták szeretni?


 
Igen tapasztalatból tudom,hogy szeretik.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 12)

izé... jó kérdések
Afca nem igazán szeret mesélni, pedig neki lenne a legtöbb amiről, mert a legtöbb a tapasztalata. Mi meg már kiirtuk amit tudtunk (csak nem látszik, mert hard disk halál miatt egy csomó minden kitörlődött az adatbázisból), úgyhogy kicsit szerintem le is törtünk, s újabb tapasztalat gyűjtés fázisában vagyunk, hogy legyen ismét amiről irni... :mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)

Hullámos papagály

Átlagos élettartam: 7 év
Ivari külömbség: A tojók viaszhártyája barna.,,csőr feletti rész,,
Szaporodás: Költési idő 18 nap,a fiókák 35 nap múlva lesznek röpképesek

Nimfapapagáj

Átlagos

Nimfapapagáj

Átlagos élettartam:18 év
Ivari külömbség: A tojó farktollainak alsó felén jellegzetes mintázat található,,hullámok-rovátkák,,
Szaporodás: Költési idő 18 nap a fiókák 28 nap múlva lesznek röpképesek.

Rozellapapagáj

Élettartam:18 év
Ivari külömbség:A tojók szinei tompábbak,fejükön kevesebb a piros,,vörös,, szin.
Szaporodás: Költési idő 21 nap a fiókák 35 nap múlva haggyák el a fészket.



TipeTupa írta:


> izé... jó kérdések
> Afca nem igazán szeret mesélni, pedig neki lenne a legtöbb amiről, mert a legtöbb a tapasztalata. Mi meg már kiirtuk amit tudtunk (csak nem látszik, mert hard disk halál miatt egy csomó minden kitörlődött az adatbázisból), úgyhogy kicsit szerintem le is törtünk, s újabb tapasztalat gyűjtés fázisában vagyunk, hogy legyen ismét amiről irni... :mrgreen:


 

Tipe Tupa:igazad van,nem igen irkálunk inkább csak képeket ,,rakok,,fel.De mások is keveset járnak ide.Elmaradtak a csevegések.De rajtam nem múli pótoljuk be.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)




----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Március 13)

afca írta:


> Nimfapapagáj
> 
> Átlagos élettartam:18 év
> Ivari külömbség: A tojó farktollainak alsó felén jellegzetes mintázat található,,hullámok-rovátkák,,
> Szaporodás: Költési idő 18 nap a fiókák 28 nap múlva lesznek röpképesek.


Szia Afca!
Szerintem a képeid már magukért beszélnek!
Én mindig benézek ide,és utána jobban érzem magam,mert szép képeket láttam az imádott papagájokról.
Kedvencem a nimfapapagáj,de most nem tudok tartani,de ha segítesz,még meggondolom.Egy könyvben azt olvastam,hogy bírják a hideget.A szabadon élők,akik hozzászoktak,még a -40 fokot is....szerintem elírták a könyvet.
Szóval a konyhába szeretnék egyet,de ahol hely van,az a bejárati ajtótól 3-4 méterre lenne szemmagasságban.Ha szellőztetek,megfázna,ugye?
Esetleg ha letakarnám?
Huzat nincs,mert ablak nélküli kis konyhám van,a fürdőből jön a meleg,szintén 3-4 méterre tőle.
Mekkora kalitka az ideális neki?
Bocsi a kérdésekért,de ha valami nem klappol,akkor inkább nézegetem képeken,nem akarom kínozni!
Köszi a válaszokat!kiss


----------



## nesszi01 (2008 Március 13)

hú de sok mindenről lecsúsztam afca gyönyörűek a képeid köszönjük és köszönet az apró felvilágosításért is.


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 13)

vazulneni8 írta:


> a konyhába szeretnék egyet,de ahol hely van,az a bejárati ajtótól 3-4 méterre lenne szemmagasságban.Ha szellőztetek,megfázna,ugye?
> Esetleg ha letakarnám?
> Huzat nincs,mert ablak nélküli kis konyhám van,a fürdőből jön a meleg,szintén 3-4 méterre tőle.
> Mekkora kalitka az ideális neki?



Ideális részben ablak előtt tartani, vagy sokat ablak elé rakni őket. Nagyon érdekli őket, h mi történik kint. Egyfajta kapcsolat a külvilággal.
A legalkalmasabb kalitka: a lehető legeslegnagyobb,amit boltban kapni lehet, és valamelyest téglalap alakú (inkább széles, mint nagyon magas), semmiképpen sem kerek. Párban. Kell a fény is nekik és friss levegő. Meg hely, ahol röpködjenek olykor. A konyhában terjengő füstök gőzök károsak a madarakra, mint ahogy a cigifüst is. A 3-4 méter az elég nagy távolság, de érné őket természetes napfény? Imádják, amikor süt a nap.

Ha borús az idő az enyémek kókadtak, ha napsütés van, általában reggel 7-kor kivernek az ágyból, akkor is, ha le vannak takarva. A kis dögök, még letakarva is akkora cécót rendeznek, mert ők jelen kell legyenek a napfelkeltekor... 

Kedves Afca, tudom, h nem rajtad múlik a csevegés, nem is azért mondtam. Én még mindig reménykedem,h hátha mesélsz a te személyes tapasztalataidról. Valami kapcsán, hátha jut eszedbe.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

vazulneni8 írta:


> Szia Afca!
> Szerintem a képeid már magukért beszélnek!
> Én mindig benézek ide,és utána jobban érzem magam,mert szép képeket láttam az imádott papagájokról.
> Kedvencem a nimfapapagáj,de most nem tudok tartani,de ha segítesz,még meggondolom.Egy könyvben azt olvastam,hogy bírják a hideget.A szabadon élők,akik hozzászoktak,még a -40 fokot is....szerintem elírták a könyvet.
> ...


 

Vigyázni kell a huzattal nagyon érzékenyek rá.Nekem voltak bent és sajnos nem volt elég tágas a kalitka.Egyszer megijedtek és a nagy szárny csapkodásban az egyik eltörte a szárnyát.Nem árt egy nagyobb méretű tágas kalitka.




Minden klappolnem kinzol csak nem tudok mindig itt lenni mert éjszakás vagyok.​


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

*kecskepapagáj*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" height=200><TBODY><TR><TD width=320>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=529>*Átlag életkor*
6-10 év.

*Méret*
27 cm, ebből a farok hossza kb. 15 cm.

*Az állat tartása*
Nagyon mozgékony madarak, ne tartsuk szűk ketrecben. Gyakran engedjük ki őket repdesni! Előtte érdemes fölporszívózni, mert a szőnyegre leszállva, felszedegetnek, amit csak találnak. Szeretnek fürdeni. Kotorászás, kapirgálás közben nagyon sok magot kiszórnak az etetőből, amit aztán később a kalitka aljáról csipegetnek össze, ezért ügyeljünk a kalitka rendszeres - legalább kétnaponkénti - tisztítására. Ne mulasszuk el a ketrec fiókjának tisztítását, és hetenkénti fertőtlenítését. 

*Táplálék, etetés*
Ivóvizüket naponta cseréljük, klóros csapvíz helyett palackozott szénsavmentes ásványvizet adjunk. A lágyeleség nagyon fontos számukra. Igen változatosan lehet összeállítani: főtt rizs, reszelt répával, reszelt almával, ugyanez csak főtt krumplival, sütőtök, egy kis körte, főtt tészta, reszelt sajt, friss tehéntúró. Meg lehet szórni a lágyeleséget friss zeller, és petrezselyem összevágott levelével. Hetente kétszer kerüljön bele kis főtt tojás. Érdemes mindegyik változathoz hozzászórni egy kis reszelt kekszport, néha egy kis durvára vágott diót, mazsolát, és három hetente egyszer egy kávéskanálnyi mézet is lehet rá csurgatni. A dióval óvatosan, hizlal. A babapiskóta megfelelő nasi lehet. A tyúkhúrt is nagyon kedvelik. Ami még fontos a benne lévő vitamin és tápérték miatt, a fűzfaág és kéreg. A salátát olyan vegyszerrel permetezhetik, amit a levél magába szív, inkább ne kapjanak! Mivel tele van vitaminnal, érdemes csíráztatni búzát, apró szemű szotyit.

*Egyéb*
Új-Zéland és környező szigeteiről származik, angol neve: Red-fronted Parakeet. Nagyon kiváncsi és szelíd madár. Egy kis finom csemegével gyorsan kezessé tehető. Gyorsan tudnak szaladni a ketrec oldalán, tetején, a csőrüket nem használják kapaszkodásra. 4 - 9 tojást rak, melyeken 20 napig ül. Mivel más az ivarérettség, és más a tenyészérettség a családalapítással érdemes megvárni az 1 éves kort. Kirepülési idő 35 napos korban.





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






*hullámospapagáj*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" height=200><TBODY><TR><TD width=320>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=529>*Ajánlható*
Gyereknek felnőttnek egyaránt

*Átlag életkor*
10-12 év. A képen látható modell 15 évet élt.

*Az állat tartása*
Kalitkába tarsuk. Első helye ne legyen túl nagy, így könnyebben megszokja a környezetet. Ha már megbarátkozott új helyével, tegyük egy nagyobb kalitkába. Ez akkora legyen, hogy farktollai forduláskor ne akadjanak bele ülőfáiba. Az ülőfa lehet természetes fa, barkácsboltban kapható 10-12 mm-es rúd, vagy akár műanyag, melyet a kalitkákhoz szoktak adni. Legyen több ülőfa, meg fogja találni azt a helyet, ami neki a legjobb. Nagyon szeretik a hintát, ezt be tudjuk szerezni állatkereskedésekben. Szívesen játszanak csengővel, tükörrel. Szereti a társaságot, ezért legyünk sokat a közelében. Ügyeljünk arra, hogy a televíziót az emberétől eltérő látása miatt zavaró vibrálásként érzékeli. Jól tűri a hideget és a meleget is. Bár kibírja a 38-40 fokos meleget, és a télen kevésbé fűtött helyiségekben sem pusztul el, az ideális a szobahőmérséklet számára.

*Táplálék, etetés*
Adjunk naponta friss vizet. Szeretik a mézeskarikát, a fürtös kölest, de a boltokban kapható hullámospapagáj magkeverék is megfelelô számára. Ezeket egészítsük ki zöldeleséggel: spenót, tyúkhúr, kelkáposzta. Csíráztathatunk kölest is.

*Egyéb*
Ausztráliából származik, ott teljesen hétköznapi madár. Ha fiatalkorban elkezdjük tanítani, beszéd utánzására is képes. Nagyon sokféle színváltozata ismert. Szelíd és játékos állat. Szívesen repüli körbe a szobát ha időnként kiengedjük a kalitkából - természetesen csukott ajtók, ablakok mellett.




*Ezek az adatok tájékoztató jellegűek, és nem tartalmaznak minden információt.*
*Kérjük vásárlás előtt érdeklődjön az állatkereskedésekben, vagy szakirodalomban!*

*"Te egyszer s mindenkorra felelős lettél azért, amit megszelídítettél."*
_(Antoine de Saint-Exupéry: A kis herceg)_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*rozella*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" height=200><TBODY><TR><TD width=320>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=529>*Ajánlható*
...

*Átlag életkor*
15 év.

*Méret*
Fejtetőtől a farokvégig: 30 cm.

*Az állat tartása*
Minimum 70x50x60 cm méretű kalitkában.

*Táplálék, etetés*
gyümölcs (alma, körte, banán, füge, szilva, barack, ringló, görögdinnye, sárgadinnye)
zöldség (répa, sütőtök, kukorica)
lágyeleség (főtt tojás, reszelt répa, túró, rizs, kukoricadara, búzadara, méz, szőlőcukor, kalcium)
magvak (köles, napraforgó, len, zab, búza, árpa, kendermag, fürtös köles)
szőlőinda, fűzfaág, tyúkhúr, rügy

*Egyéb*
Származási helye Ausztrália. Nem zajos, hangja kellemes. Aktív, sokat mozgó, élénk állat. Szeret fürdeni, rágcsálni, a talajon mászkálni, s ha egyedül tartják még beszélni is megtanítható. Gazdájához ragaszkodó, kedves madár.






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Március 14)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a választ Afcának és Tipetupának.
Akkor marad számomra a képek nézegetése,mert kicsit sötét a konyhám,ablak nincs és hiába a páraelszívó,nagyon gőzös,párás tud lenni.
A szobába meg nem szeretném bevinni,mert tudom,hogy be nem áll a csőrük.
Gyerekkoromban volt egy nimfánk,meglógott valahonnan és sikerült befogni.Elfütyülte a Boci-boci tarka dalocskát,de amikor oda ért,hogy odamegyünk lakni,akkor elhallgatott.Ő is a konyhában volt,a szekrény tetején,és kilátott az utcára.Mindig tudtuk,hogy valaki áll a kapuban,mert eszeveszett kiabálásba kezdett!Nagyon szelíd és barátságos volt,esténként szabadon röpködött a szobában.Aztán mondtam neki,hogy Gyuri,menj haza,és bement a kalitkájába.
Sajnos hamar elpusztult,mert télen a pincénk legbelső,fűtött helységében voltak(akkora már kapott párt),és a nagyim amikor lement hozzájuk,nem vette észre,hogy a kutya elkíséri.Én találtam meg a papagájt kimúlva a földön.Párja félős volt,azért úszta meg...


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Március 14)

szegényke... 
Nekem is van egy félelmetesen hasonló sztorim. Valahol előbb olvasható ebben a topikban,most nem irom le ismét. Egy macska-gazdi ide tévedt és arról kezdett mesélni,h milyen jól megfér a macskája a papagájjal, ami aztán belőlem is kihozta a tragikus végű gyerekkori történetet... 

Most valahogy úgy érzem, h nem egésszéges és biztonságos a madárnak, ha nagyon szelid. Nagyon aranyosak tudnak lenni, de ezzel a felelősségünk is megnő irántuk. Nem hiába mondják, h a szelid papagájok nem öregségben halnak meg általában, hanem valamilyen balesetben. Én most próbálkozom az arany középúttal. És ami a legérdekesebb - nem tudom,ha közületek tapasztalta-e hasonlót valaki - hogy mennyire érzik,hogy mi az elvárás velük szemben,h mennyire legyenek szelidek és mit engedhetnek meg maguknak. Érdekes módon olyanok, amilyennek szeretem, hogy legyenek (úgy nagyjából persze). Vajon ezt nevezik mentális kommunikációnak?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)

*"Butábbak lennénk, mint egy papagáj?"*

*Egy papagájjal kelnek versenyre az emberek, és saját intelligenciájukban kezdenek kételkedni: Ten, a tokiói Botanikus Kert arapapagája naponta tucatszor is bizonyítja, hogy egy ördöglakat kibogozásához neki fél perc elég, míg a legtöbb embernek egy óra kell hozzá.*

<!-- Adverticum zone: 39114 (write) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(39114);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=39114&ord=e1Bw0Xu3Iv2Jt2Ww6I&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- end Adverticum zone: 39114 -->
1
A látogatók közül naponta legalább tízen kelnek versenyre Tennel; akad, aki többször is próbálkozik, de az állat legyőzhetetlennek tűnik. A kert többi papagája sem tud lépést tartani Tennel, ugyanis legtöbbjük semmiféle érdeklődést nem mutat a játék iránt. 

Az eredmény szépségét csak csöppnyivel csökkenti, hogy Ten már nagy gyakorlatra tett szert a két összebogozott láncból álló ördöglakat megoldásában, míg a vele versengő emberek többsége nyilván első ízben próbálkozik meg vele. 

A hosszú farkú arapapagájra ráadásul nyilván ösztönzően hat, hogy tudományával magára vonja az emberek figyelmét, amelyből a fogságban élő papagájok nagyon sokat igényelnek. 

Az állatok intelligenciájának meglétéről, illetve hiányáról sok-sok éve vitatkoznak a tudósok, s azok, akik szerint állatok is rendelkeznek bizonyos - persze az emberéhez nem hasonlítható - intelligenciával, főleg éppen a papagájokkal, delfinekkel és főemlősökkel folytatott kísérleteikből merítik érveiket.


----------



## beatrix74 (2008 Április 27)

Sziasztok! Nekem is nimfáim vannak. Karcsika már 22 éves lesz, és még mindig nagyon jól érzi magát, bár látszik rajta, hogy nem teneeager. Macifej nevű papim kislány, 7 éves. Nagyon szeretjük őket. Igazi családtagok!


----------



## sebline (2008 Április 29)

*Papagáj*

Nekem volt két papagájom, akik a lufikra nagyon be tudtak őrülni. Nagyon viccesek voltak.


----------



## berpeti (2008 Május 6)

sajnos most hagyott itt örökre minket a papagájunk...
9 éve élt velünk, hozzánk nőtt teljesen, sokat tudott beszélni, mindenki imádta, családtag volt. naponta járunk hozzá, virágot viszünk a sírjára...


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Május 6)

berpeti írta:


> sajnos most hagyott itt örökre minket a papagájunk...
> 9 éve élt velünk, hozzánk nőtt teljesen, sokat tudott beszélni, mindenki imádta, családtag volt. naponta járunk hozzá, virágot viszünk a sírjára...


 
Hogy hivták? Mesélj róla...

Kedves Mammut, már nagyon nagyon nagyon régen akartam kérdezni, hogy mi van a papikkal? Az összes képet lementettem a fiókákról, még a szüleimnek is bemutattam a fejlődésüket...  Gondolom most annyit kell takaritani, hogy alig győzöd - ha elnem ajándékoztad őket. 
Mi már inkább viccet csináltunk az egészből, hogy ki tudja hány párnát megtömhettünk volna papi-tollal, amit összetakaritok... :mrgreen: Kellene valakinek papagájtollal kitömött párna? Csak jelezze,mert félév alatt összegyűjtjük... 

Nem tennél fel ismét pár képet... pliiizzz :-D


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Május 6)

TipeTupa írta:


> Hogy hivták? Mesélj róla...


Sziasztok!
Igen,engem is érdekelne,és lehet,hogy jobb lenne neked is,ha egy kicsit kiírnád magadból....
Nimfások!
Egy kérdésem van hozzátok!
Létezik zöld nimfa?Vagy van benne pici szürke is?
Gyerekkoromban volt nimfánk,és úgy rémlik,hogy zöld volt,de sokan lehurrogtak,hogy olyan nem létezik.Kereskedésbe vettük,és csak emlékfoszlányaim vannak róla...
Tájdi fotóján a leghátsó hasonlít rá színben.
Várom a válaszokat,és esetleg ha van,akkor fotót is.köszönöm!


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Május 8)

Hi-hi, ma elkaptam a frakkjukat az udvarlásban... :mrgreen: de olyan gyorsak, hogy az élesség mindenhol van, csak rajtuk nincs...


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 8)

TipeTupa írta:


> Kedves Mammut, már nagyon nagyon nagyon régen akartam kérdezni



Köszönöm szépen az érdeklődést.

Teljes mértékben én vagyok a "ludas", mert ez a topic eredetileg a saját tapasztalatokról szólt. Ezért én úgy érzem, hogy az innen-onnan öszzeollózott írásokkal és képekkel "mezei gazdik"-nak nehéz felvenni a versenyt. Távolmaradásomnak ez a prózai oka.

Fejleményként annyit, hogy a "brigád"-nak megszünt az aranyélete. Nincs szabad repkedés és dorbézolás. Most, hogy itt a jó idő, kint vannak a kertben egy tető alatt, és őszig kint is maradnak. Ekkora "tömegben" viszont már nem annyira szelidek, meg a szabadba csak nem kellene őket kiengedni.
Idekint aztán akkora szemetet csinálnak, amekkorát akarnak. Érdekes módon, nálam nem is annyira a tollak a feltűnők, hanem a megrágott magburkok. Mivel bent a kalitkába is vidáman tudnak repkedni, ezért, ahogy csapkodnak a szárnyukkal, szana-szét száll a magok héja. De az udvaron ez fel sem tűnik.


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Május 8)

:mrgreen: a BRIGÁD -- NAGYON TECCIK EZ A MEGNEVEZÉS :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
és aranyélet - ez is tetszik.

Hát igen, a születési örömökön átesve most már érezhetők a következmények... Bevallom, nekem is jött egy olyan kisértés, hogy vegyek a papiknak barátokat, ha már Zaza nem tojik. Egyre láthatóbb a csomókája a feneke alatt, de attól még a fenti ábra szerint szeret udvarolni és koppintgatni is. Ez tartja bennem a reményt,hogy hátha mégis jól van és nem gonosz tumor,hanem "csak" zsircsomó. Nah, de visszatérve. Addig gondolkodtam a papi - barátokon, mig arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy 4 papi dupla adag kaka és tollú...  Hát ehhez nem kell túl sok ész, csak úgy eszembe jutott... :mrgreen: Aztán addig gondolkodtam a dolgon, mig nem lett belőle semmi. Aztán eszembe ötlött egy jóval praktikusabb megoldás: műanyag papi-barát - nem csármál, nem kakál, nem eszik, hanem csak rugózik...  Na, ma be is szereztem egyet. Egyelőre csak messziről nézik... még nincs berodálva...  Ha lesznek fejlemények, megpróbálom elkapni a helyzetet. Minden esetre kiváncsi vagyok, hogy ki lesz a barátkozósabb és egyáltalán, hogy mihez kezdenek majd vele.

Másik dolog: kalitka. Az enyémnek aránylag magasra felnyúlik az alja (műanyag)valószinű ez a magyarázata, hogy a szemét zöme tollú. Van maghéj is, mert imádják hordani ide oda a szájukban. és persze ki is verdesik, de nem éppen oylan vészes. Szóval, ha esetleg csinálnál nekik egy magasabbra felnyúló aljat, talán nem kerülne ki épp akkora mennyiségű szemét. 

És végül: még mindig zavarban vagyok a tekintetben, hogy mindig 5 papit látok a képeiden, pedig 2 felnőtt és 5 tojás volt, ami közül egyet kidobott Sanyi a fészekből. Tehát 2 nagy és 4 fióka kellene legyen, nem?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 8)

Nem emlékszem, hogy írtam vagy nem, de a legkissebb elpusztult miután már kint voltak. Állandóan bent gubbasztott a sarokba és szerintem megfázott.

A szemetelés meg nem izgat. Eddig is írtam, hogy szerintem ez velük eggyüt jár. Aki madarat vállal, ezt is vállalni kell. Más állat sem külömb, sőt...


----------



## nesszi01 (2008 Május 8)

na sziasztok látom újra felébredt a topic.Mammut azért van igazad abban a dologban,hogy saját tapasztalotokra van szükség mert a gyereknevelést is így lehet megtanulni és a papik is afféle kisgyerkőcők!De rögtön lenne hozzátok egy kérdésem kenyeret ehet a nimfa papi?Mert hogy festés volt nálunk és ideiglenesen olyan helyre kerültek a papik ahol a kicsi szabadon piszkálhatta őket és bedugta nekik a reggelijét vagyis csak a kenyér héját és eléggé ízlett nekik.Nem pusztulnak el a kenyértől?
Vazulneni én nemrég láttam a kereskedésbe egy zöld papit ami dettora úgy nézett ki mint a nimfa de aztán kiderült,hogy rozella papagáj.


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

Megkérdeztem egy barátomat most, akinek van nimfája, és Ő azt mondta, hogy minden további nélkül ehet kenyeret. Ha nem ízlik neki, úgysem eszi meg.
Az Övé egyébként a legjobban a sárgarépa megmosott zöldjét szereti. Fő boldogságként a tojásfehérjét díjazza.(ezt elég hülyén fogalmaztam)
Arra emlékszem, hogy az én Ropimból is vidáman evett, meg a sós mogyoróból is, amit elharaptam.


----------



## nesszi01 (2008 Május 9)

Mammut köszi a választ és grat a kiscsaládhoz nagyon szépek a lányom imádja nézni őket!Kész kis galambok lettek a papikból mert a konyhában a földről csipegetik a kenyér morzsát!


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 9)

Akkor meg van oldva a takarítás 

Most barátom Lütyője éppen kelkáposztalevelet tépked. Neki az is bejön.

Az enyimek tegnap a frissen vágott füvet nyamnyogták, pedig ők az almán kívül más zöldet nem igazán kedvelnek.


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Május 13)

nesszi01 írta:


> na sziasztok látom újra felébredt a topic.Mammut azért van igazad abban a dologban,hogy saját tapasztalotokra van szükség mert a gyereknevelést is így lehet megtanulni és a papik is afféle kisgyerkőcők!De rögtön lenne hozzátok egy kérdésem kenyeret ehet a nimfa papi?Mert hogy festés volt nálunk és ideiglenesen olyan helyre kerültek a papik ahol a kicsi szabadon piszkálhatta őket és bedugta nekik a reggelijét vagyis csak a kenyér héját és eléggé ízlett nekik.Nem pusztulnak el a kenyértől?
> Vazulneni én nemrég láttam a kereskedésbe egy zöld papit ami dettora úgy nézett ki mint a nimfa de aztán kiderült,hogy rozella papagáj.


szia!Köszi Nesszi,hogy válaszoltál.Akkor most nem létezik zöld nimfa,még esetleg szürkés hassal???


----------



## aneeeka (2008 Május 23)

Sziasztok! Nekem hét és fél évig volt egy kedves, gyönyörű kis hullámosom.  Mindennél jobban szerettem, ám három hete elment... beteg volt.  És olyan jó, hogy itt nagy fájdalmamban legalább más madárkáiról olvashatok! Egy hónap múlva viszont kapunk egy icipici zöld hullámost, a gazdája, akinél született, nem tudja vállalni. Én örömmel nevelgetem majd őt is, talán segít valamit, ha megint lesz egy kicsi állatkám, akit tudok szeretni, és aki viszontszeret.


----------



## nesszi01 (2008 Május 26)

aneeeka nagyon sajnálom a papidat nekünk meg lehet meg kell váljun tőlük mert kezdődö allergiája van a gyerekeknek!


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Május 26)

Ma salizás volt...


----------



## aneeeka (2008 Május 28)

Én is sajnálom Nesszi, bizonyára nagyon rossz lesz az elválás.  Mindenesetre olyan helyet vagyis gazdit keressetek neki, akinél biztonságban lesz, és ugyanúgy szeretni fogja, ahogy ti. Úgy könnyebb lesz neki is picit.


----------



## schoolbag (2008 Június 9)

Nekem volt 2 törpepapagájom. Egyik elpuszult, a másik elszökött.


----------



## Sáru (2008 Június 15)

nálunk errefelé kiszökött valahonnan egy papagáj, szép sárga színű és állandóan a kertünkben tanyázik


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## Giorgio-86 (2008 Július 11)

Sziasztok!

És minden papagáj meg tud tanulni beszélni?


----------



## Valci (2008 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!

Nekem nincsenek szép emlékeim a papagájról. Nagymamámnak volt egy, de elég utálatos volt, anyukámat pl megcsípte, amikor pórszívózott, könyveket tett tönkre(szerette a papírt). Szóval, végül elajándékozták, és nem is lesz többet papagájunk.
Remélem csak ez a példány volt ilyen, nektek sok sikert a papagájokhoz!

V.


----------



## törpi (2008 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!

Nekünk is van két papink. Nagyon szeretjük Őket..... családtagok lettek!
Gyurika a nimfa nagyon szelíd, sokat van kint. Őt már hellyel-közzel sikerült szobatisztává varázsolni. Van amikor visszarepül a kalitkáján lévő ülőrúdra elvégezni a dolgát (alatta papír) s van amikor észrevesszük ,hogy "nagy dolog" következik akkor "feldobjuk" és egyből megy a kis rudacskára.... Törpicsek félős és nem bírja Gyurikát, vagyis folyton a társaságát keresi, de amikor már mellé férkőzik már támadja is....  Pedig nekünk is de jó lenne ha barátok lennének!!


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 6)

törpi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> 
> Gyurika a nimfa nagyon szelíd, sokat van kint. Törpicsek félős és nem bírja Gyurikát, vagyis folyton a társaságát keresi, de amikor már mellé férkőzik már támadja is...



*Pötyike*





​ 
Nekunk is volt egy nimfank 3 evig egesz, parhonapos koraban vettuk es mivel kezzel etettek fiokanak, nagyon kezes volt. sokat ult a valunkon nagyon baratsagos volt, sajnos nem regen varatlanul elpusztult. 

*Sunny és Snow*​ 



​Kb 2 eve van 2 hullamos papagalyunk is ok is kezesek de az egyik idonkent durvan megcsip orvul, de ez van. Sokszor kiengedjuk oket repulni a lakasban. foleg estenkent mert akkor nem akarnak nagyon elcsavarogni a szobabol. Szeretnek felulni a szemuvegemre es a szemoldokom szalazzak.




​


----------



## törpi (2008 Augusztus 12)

Szia Romesz!

Nagyon szép madár Pötyike! Sajnálom, hogy meghalt! A mi Gyurinkat 2 évesen adta el a tenyésztő egy kereskedőnek... (Nem tudom, hogy miért?!) Így a mi Gyurink most 6 éves! Arik a hullámos papik is! Látom, hogy néha azért néha leengeded Őket a játszótérre is.


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok!
Szépek a papagájok,tényleg jó,hogy repkedhetnek,és játszhatnak szabadon.
És gyöngyből is meglehet fűzni őket:


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok, kicsit el voltam kukkanva a sok tennivaló miatt. Közben nálunk is változások történtek a papi családban: Zaza, a hölgyike elköltözött az örök vadászmezőkre kb 3 héttel ezelőtt. (Volt egy daganata.) Zazu özvegysége 3 napig tartott, utána beleszerelmesedett az új leányba, Katiba. A Zazu 4 éves, Kati 1 éves kb. Nagyon jól kijönnek egymással.<o></o>
<o></o>
Azért tettem fel a képet, hogy kérdezzem meg: valaki tudja, hogy mit jelent amikor „átmennek angyalba”? Melegük van ilyenkor? Vagy esetleg valami szerelmi érzés megnyilvánulásának a jele? <o></o>
<o></o>
Vallci – a papik is olyanok, mint az emberek, vannak zsémbes fajták és vannak nagyon aranyosak. De attól is függ, hogy mit szoknak meg, mennyit engedhetnek meg maguknak. Nagyon tudják, hogy mit nem szabad, ha az ember finoman rájuk szól. Mi pl. most gondban voltunk, hogy hogyan válasszunk új párt, és vajon elfogadja-e Zazu az új leányt? Tenyésztőtől vettük, nem kereskedésből, hogy ha véletlenül nem állhatják egymást vihessük vissza. Kellemetlen lett volna, de fenntartottuk az esélyt. Legalább félórát néztük a papagájok viselkedését és csak utána döntöttünk, hogy melyik legyen, akit megveszünk. És valahogy nekik is van egy arckifejezésük. Látod a szeméből, hogy kis gonosz, kíváncsiskodó, életunt, kötöszködő, barátkozó stb. Az emberek általában a szín után mennek, hogy jól nézzen ki – mintha dísztárgy lenne – aztán csodálkoznak, hogy nem olyan a papi, amilyet szeretett volna.<o></o>
<o></o>
Törpi – nem lehet hogy a „happy bird” vagy mi a fajneve Törpicseknek nem kompatíbilis a nimfával? Hacsak nem fióka korukban kerülnek össze. Külön kalitkában laknak? Az is fontos, hogy a madár hogy szokta meg az első években, egyedül volt vagy társsal. Pl. tudom, hogy Zazu, akinek 4 éve volt társa, akár belepusztult volna a szomorúságba, ha nem veszünk neki másik nőt. Ha eleve egyedül tartottuk volna és 4 év után eszünkbe jut, hogy vegyünk neki társat, lehet gond lett volna. Nincs egy ilyen nálatok? Vagy hogy nem egyezik a két faj, az is meglehet.<o></o>
<o></o>
Romesz – 2 évesek a hullámospapik? Nekem olyan fiataloknak tűnnek… <o></o>
<o></o>
Vazulnéni – nagyon szépek a gyöngypapik! Ügyes vagy!<o></o>
<o></o>
Végezetül kedvenc júhtubos filmjeim: http://www.youtube.com/user/gumleyboy <o></o>
Ez egy nagyon jófej angol pasi. Van egy csomó érdekes papis filmje (budgie update a nevük) saját kommentjeivel.<o></o>


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Szia TipeTupa!
Sajnálom,hogy "elment" a papid.Biztos most már nem fáj semmije.Az viszont jó hír,hogy újra szerelmes a társa.Nem gyászol legalább,mert arra is rámennek ám.Köszönöm a dícséretet a gyöngypapikért!


----------



## mikila (2008 Augusztus 27)

Nekem is van ketto,imadom oket.


----------



## vmegyeri (2008 Szeptember 7)

az enyemek "csak" hullamos papagajok, de imadom oket! a csalad tagjaiva valltak nagyon hamar, es semmire sem cserelnem oket!


----------



## Clinique (2008 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok! Szeretném egy tapasztalatomat megosztani Veletek, még jól jöhet... 
Két nimfám van, éktelen rikácsolásba kezdenek, ha egy sziréna megszólal az utcán. Mondjuk ez akkor, ha valaki még alszik a családban, elég kellemetlen lehet. Egyszer, kínomban, gyorsan bekapcsoltam nekik a tévét, s ekkor már azokra a hangokra figyeltek, s elhallgattak. Azóta többször bevetettem a trükköt, mindig sikerrel.
Szép napot
Clinique


----------



## romesz (2008 Szeptember 10)

Clinique írta:


> Sziasztok! Szeretném egy tapasztalatomat megosztani Veletek, még jól jöhet...
> Két nimfám van,
> Clinique



a nimfak szeretnek csemegezni abbol amit az ember eszik, de vigyazni kell. Nehogy AVOKADOT egyen veletlen a madar mert az halalos mereg nekik.


----------



## smoki57 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Nem tudom hogy ki hogy van vele, szerintem szépek, aranyosak, csak az a baj velül, hogy kiabálnak meg szemetelnek. nekem sohasem volt semmilyen madaram jobban szeretem a halakat, azok csendben vannak.


----------



## vilt (2008 Szeptember 26)

Üdv.
Valaki megtudná mondani mit tegyek ha a hullámos papagájom csőre varas? Enni sem hajlandó szegény.
Köszi


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## nanonimi (2008 Október 8)

Nekem még gyermekoromban volt papagájom...
Hamarosan költözöm és elképzelhető, hogy veszek egyet...
csak ahogy smoki57 mondja: szemetelnek sajnos.
A halakon gondolkozom, szintén voltak halaim is...


----------



## klaubaby18 (2008 Október 9)

nekem egy nimfapapagájom van már jo öreg min 12 éves és tud beszélni


----------



## vica0430 (2008 Október 17)

na sziasztok itt vagyok újra bár nem a régi nick nevemmel /nesszi01/mert avval nem tudok bejönni!
látom szépen folyik a téma tovább ennek örülök!
Na szóval nesszi01 helyett vica0430-ként tértem vissza hozzátok!


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Október 17)

Nesszi! De jó, hogy ismét itt vagy. <o></o>
Végül mi lett a papikkal? A legutolsó hir, amire emlékszem, hogy meg kellett válni tőlük allergia miatt.<o></o>
<o></o>
Terveztem egy papi-játszóteret. Talán jövő hétre meglesz a kivitelezés is. Ha beválik lefotózom.<o></o>
<o></o>


smoki57 írta:


> Nem tudom hogy ki hogy van vele, szerintem szépek, aranyosak, csak az a baj velül, hogy kiabálnak meg szemetelnek. nekem sohasem volt semmilyen madaram jobban szeretem a halakat, azok csendben vannak.


 <o></o>
Ehhez csak egy hozzáfűznivalóm van – ne beszéljünk az állatokról (függetlenül, hogy mi az) mert igaz, hogy álatlában szemetelnek és zajosak. De mi a helyzet az emberekkel? Talán velüknincs baj? Nem kiabálnak, nem szemetelnek? Ráadásul némely büdösebb is mint egy állat… Ez egy ilyen világ… Persze beszélgethetünk még a gondoskodásról és a rendszeres tisztántartásról…
<o></o>


vilt írta:


> Üdv.
> Valaki megtudná mondani mit tegyek ha a hullámos papagájom csőre varas? Enni sem hajlandó szegény.
> Köszi


 <o></o>
Fogd meg, eressz langyos vizet és a nedves kezeddel óvatosan töröld le a csőrét. Vegyél szépiacsontot és egyébb csőrkoptatót, hogy legyen amihez odafenje a csőrét és kopotassa. 
Nem lehet, hogy gombás a csőre?A csőr felső részén, a szélén, van egy barnás folt, ami esetleg növekszik?
Ha nem akar enni, lehet hogy beteg. Etess vele fürtöskölest.
<o></o>


afca írta:


> kép


 
Hülye vicc. Ennek a gazdinak a t*két egy kicsit megszorongatnám… :fuck: Afca, lécci kimélj meg az ilyen képektől a lelki nyugalmam érdekében...


----------



## afca (2008 Október 17)

TipeTupa írta:


> <O></O>
> 
> 
> Hülye vicc. Ennek a gazdinak a t*két egy kicsit megszorongatnám… :fuck: Afca, lécci kimélj meg az ilyen képektől a lelki nyugalmam érdekében...


 
Tipe Tupa,miket nem mondasz?Kasztrállnád a pasit???.


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 Október 17)

afca írta:


> Tipe Tupa,miket nem mondasz?Kasztrállnád a pasit???.


ááá, egy kis szorongatástól nem lenne semmi baja...  csak emlékezne...
hogy ne szórakozzon ilyen kis kiszolgáltatott lény róvására


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

*SEGÍTSÉG-VEDLIK A MADARAM!!!!*

A vedléssel a madár régi tollazatát cseréli újra. Nem olyan jellegű vedlésről van szó, mint a kutyák vagy macskák esetében, bár alapjában véve hasonló a dolog, mivel a régi tollak kihullanak és helyükön újak nőnek. Első látásra kissé meglepő, de teljesen normális folyamat. 

*Repülni azért még tudnak* 


A vedlés minden madárfajtánál más és más módon zajlik, sőt még az azonos fajtán belüli egyedeknél is eltérő lehet. 


Az év adott időszaka, a környezet hőmérséklete, az állat étrendje, valamint a tojásrakás mind-mind jelentős szerepet játszanak abban, mikor fog a madár vedleni és mennyi ideig fog tartani a tollcsere. Minden madár kivétel nélkül legalább évente egyszer vedlik, ami a repülési képességét természetesen nem érinti. Egyes madarak évente akár háromszor is újratollasodhatnak. Bizonyos éghajlatok alatt a vedlés folyamatos, egész éven át tartó folyamat. 


*Először a begyén és a fején kopaszodik* 







A vedlési ciklus általában a költési időszak után, nyár végén kezdődik, és a pajzsmirigy vagy hipofízis működésének megváltozása váltja ki. Egyes verébféléknél, mint például a kanárik, a vedlés tavasszal kezdődik és egész nyáron át tart. Először általában a madár begyén és fején cserélődnek le a tollak. Ezt követően a tollazat többi része is megújul, a folyamat a fark- és szárnytollak cseréjével fejeződik be. A procedúra két-három hétig tart, ennek végére valamennyi régi tollat új vált fel. A vedlés alatt megnő a madár étvágya, ezt figyelembe véve kell táplálását megoldanunk. A madarak számára ez megterhelő, stresszes időszak, a betegségekkel szemben is kevésbé ellenállóak ilyenkor. 


*Mikor forduljunk állatorvoshoz?* 


Egyes madárfajtáknál tapasztalható a *"francia vedlés".* Nevét onnan kapta, hogy Franciaországban írták le először ezt a fajta abnormális vedlési folyamatot. Általában hullámos papagájoknál, nimfapapagájoknál és afrikai törpe papagájoknál figyelhető meg. Mindeddig nem ismert, más fajták miért nem hajlamosak a francia vedlésre. 









A *francia vedlés* során az elvesztett tollak cseréje hosszan elhúzódik és általában csak a repülőtollak legnagyobb részének hirtelen kihullása után kezdődik meg. 


Feltételezések szerint ezt a fajta vedlést okozhatja vírus, környezetváltozás, örökletes betegség, parazita vagy táplálási probléma. Ha kopasz foltot veszünk észre a madár testén vagy úgy véljük, a vedlés nem a szokásos módon zajlik, keressük fel az állatorvost. 

A vedlés gyengíti a madár szervezetének védekező rendszerét, így a betegségeknek is könnyebben áldozatul eshet. Minél előbb sikerül a betegséget diagnosztizálni és kezelni, annál nagyobb az esély a madár felépülésére.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

*Hány éves a madaram?*

Már csak napjai vannak hátra, vagy túléli az unokánkat is? Nézzük meg a tollazatát, vizsgáljuk meg a csőrét, majd nézzünk mélyen a szemébe a kormeghatározáshoz!




Nagyon sok ember vásárol madarat anélkül, hogy pontosan tudná annak életkorát. A madár életkorának ismerete nagy segítséget nyújthat az állatorvosnak abban, hogy felkészüljön az adott életkorban fellépő rendellenességek és betegségek kivédésére. Útmutatóul:

*Tollak
*
A fiatal papagájok tollai általában fakó színűek. Briliáns színezetű tollazatot a fajok érett korban fejlesztenek. Azoknak a fajoknak, melyek fiatalkori színezete megegyezik az idősebb korival, megkülönböztető jellegzetességük, hogy a fiatalabb madarak farktollai mindig rövidebbek mint az idősebbeké. 

*A csőr színe* 




Néhány fajnál a csőr színe változik az évek során. Ha a felnőtt madár csőre sötét, általában a fiatalnak világos színű a csőre. Azoknak a madaraknak, melyek csőre világos felnőtt korban, azok csőre viszont sötét, vagy egy sötét sáv található a csőr alapi részén fiatal korban.

*Az írisz színe
*
Ezt szintén használhatjuk a kor meghatározásához. A legtöbb papagájnál, az írisz színe is változik a korral, a nagyon fiataloknál barna vagy a sötét szín jellemző, ez a szín szürkévé alakul át még 1 éves koruk előtt.
Majd 1 és 3 éves koruk között az írisz színe fehérre vált és a madár 3 éves kora után már a sárga szín lesz jellemző. Néhány Amazona nemzetségbe tartozó papagájnál az írisz színe pirosas-narancs színűre vált felnőtt korban. A jákópapagáj írisze barnából szürkébe vált majd fehérbe amint a papagáj elérte a felnőtt kort.


----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Október 22)

Sziasztok!
Afca,tök jó,hogy betetted ezeket az információkat!!!
Az én hullámosom most 5 éves,és állandóan túlnő a csőre,amit rendszeresen rendbe kell hoznom.Olvastam egy oldalon,hogy ez azért van,mert nem zár pontosan az alsó és a felső csőr,ezért nem tudja az alsó csőr visszafogni a felső növését.
Enni tud,a csőrkoptatót is használja a papim,de nem sok sikerrel.
Hoztam egy képet is nektek,saját ötlet alapján fűztem egy kalitkát,benne egy hintán ülő papagájjal.
Na ez biztosan nem szemetel és csöndben is van!!!!:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*Katalin papagáj (Bolborhynchus lineola) *

<TABLE align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=300 height=225>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*A madarak anatómiája*

(az élőlények alkatával, testük felépítésével foglalkozó tudományág)​ A madarak életben maradásának kulcsa, hogy tudnak repülni. A minél kisebb testsúly számukra létkérdés, így nem csoda, hogy csontvázuk jóval könnyebb, mint az emlősöké. Ennek természetesen ára is van; a madárkoponya például igen vékony és törékeny szerkezet. A madárröpdék legkényesebb lakói éppen a leggyorsabb röptű ausztráliai törpepapagájok, melyek könnyen nekiütközhetnek a rácsoknak vagy az üvegnek, s az ijedős fürjek, melyek, ha megriadnak, hatalmas lendülettel, függőlegesen rebbennek a magasba.
A szükséges tolóerő kifejtése érdekében a szárny csontjainak együtt kell mozogniuk. A repülést szolgáló mellizmok elsősorban a felkarcsonthoz tapadnak. A szárnyak lecsapódásakor különleges csontok védik a mellkas épségét. A szárnycsapások lökései a lapockákra is áttevődnek. A hollóorrcsont és a villacsont merevíti a törzset. A hatalmas mellizmok a hollóorrcsonthoz csatlakozó szegycsont széles taraján erednek.




A madár fejének további vizsgálatakor észrevesszük, hogy hiányoznak a fogak, s velük együtt az erőteljes rágóizmok is. A koponyán a szemüregek hatalmas helyet foglalnak el. A madarak legfontosabb érzéke a látás; ennek megfelelően szemük jócskán megnövekedett. A szem középső, sötét részét - a pupillát - nem egy fajnál színpompás szivárványhártya veszi körül.
Erős testfelépítés A madarak gerincoszlopa sokkal változatosabb, megoldásokat mutat, mint az emlősöké. Egyes csigolyák egybeolvadása - főleg a bordáknál és a medencetájon - fokozza a törzs szilárdságát, mechanikai ellenálló képességét, és elősegíti azt, hogy járáskor a testsúly egyenletesebben oszoljon meg a gerinc teljes hossza mentén.
Elméletileg a madárnak mind járáskor, mind pedig repüléskor komoly nehézségeket okoz testének tömegeloszlása és súlypontjának nem túl szerencsés helyzete. A test elvben hajlamos az előrebukásra, ám a kétféle helyváltoztatást (járás és repülés) megkönnyítik bizonyos medencetáji módosulások. A madarak csípőízülete alapjában ugyanolyan, mint az emlősöké, ahol a combcsont felső gömbje a medencén elhelyezkedő vápába illeszkedik, van azonban egy igen lényeges különbség: a combcsont egyenesen előrefelé áll, és erős izmok tartják egészen mereven a törzs mellett. Ennek eredményeként a comb jóval kevésbé mozog szabadon, mint az emlősök esetében, ellenben a test felfüggesztési pontja közelebb kerül a súlyponthoz.
A madár lábának hajlíthatósága, mozgékonysága tehát csak a voltaképpeni térdízülettől lefelé kezdődik. Ezután jön a mi bokaízületünknek megfelelő rész, ahol a sípcsont csatlakozik a lábtőhöz és lábközéphez. Ez az ízület a madárlábon jócskán megnyúlt, egészen a karmokban végződő ujjakig tart.
Nem különösebben meglepő, hogy az emlősök csontvázához képest a mellső végtag mutatja a legnagyobb eltérést. Minthogy ez egyedül a helyváltoztatást szolgálja, az ujjak eltűntek; csak a második, harmadik és negyedik ujj maradványait találjuk meg. Ez a fejlődési irány már az Archaeopteryxnél is felismerhető
A kéztő- és kézközépcsontok összeolvadtak, és szilárd csatlakozási felületet nyújtanak az elsődleges evezőtollaknak. A különböző fajok szárnyának csontozata nem túl változatos, de a tollak formája az adott faj röpképességétől függően nagyon is különböző.
A mellkast különleges bordaszerkezet erősíti. Az egyes bordák hátrafelé álló nyúlványai rálapolódnak a mögöttes bordára, s ezzel - főleg a búvármadarak esetében - igen ellenálló struktúrát alkotnak.
Minthogy a szárny meglehetősen merev, formájának kialakításához nincs szükség külön izmokra, és hatékonysága is megfelelő. A csontok rendkívül könnyűek és szivacsos szerkezetűek, hogy a szegycsonton eredő, s a testsúlynak akár a felét is kitevő hatalmas repülőizmoknak minél kisebb tömeget kelljen mozgatniuk.


 Üreges csontok. Minél könnyebb a test, annál jobban hasznosul a repülésbe fektetett energia; a madár csontjai üreges, szivacsos szerkezetűek.




Zöldszárnyú ara csontváza: Elsőként a hatalmas csőr tűnik fel. A madarak gerince áltatában 40-60 csigolyából áll, melyek jó része mereven kapcsolódik szomszédaihoz, sokuk össze is forrt, hogy a törzs még erősebb, merevebb lehessen. A csontváz ott a legerősebb, akol a végtagok a törzshöz csatlakoznak, hiszen a szárnyak és a lábak hordozzák a teljes test súlyát, amikor az állat lépked, illetve repül. Az erős mellizmok a jócskán megnagyobbodott szegycsonthoz tapadnak.




A papagájok csípésre nemcsak az állkapcsukat (1) használják, hanem a felső kávájuk mögött egy külön izületük (2) is van, melyet erős izmok és szalagok (3) segítségével hatékony áttétellel működtetnek.




*A légzőrendszer*

A madarak és az emlősök légzőrendszere között lényeges különbségek vannak. A madarak tüdeje viszonylag merev, ám testükben számos légzsák található, melyek még a nagyobb csontok, például a felkarcsont belsejébe is benyúlnak.



Madár légzőszervei vázlatosan. Légcső (1), főhörgők (2), tüdő (3), légzsákok (4), egy kis hörgő kinagyítva (5), mely további kis hörgőcskékre (6) oszlik, melyek újra hörgőkben egyesülnek és a légzsákokba vezetnek. A légzsákok nemcsak a testüregben, hanem a csontokban (7) is megtalálhatók. *Oxigénigény*

A repülés nagy erőfeszítéssel és hatalmas oxigénfelvétellel jár. A madarak tüdőlebenyei jóval kisebbek az emlősökéinél, ám működésük hatékonyabb, és független a tengerszint feletti magasságtól.
A gázcsere a tüdő hajszálereinek falán át megy végbe, ahol a vörösvérsejtek felveszik az oxigént s leadják a széndioxidot. A légzsákok közvetlenül nem vesznek részt a gázcserében, szerepük mégis igen fontos, mert sajátos fújtatókként javítják a folyamat hatékonyságát. Amikor a madár lélegzetet vesz, a levegő a hátsó hasi légzsákba jut, majd a kilégzéskor a tüdőn és az elülső hasi légzsákon át távozik.
A légzés feladatait két külön izomcsoport látja el. A madaraknak - az emlősöktől eltérően nincs rekeszizmuk, mely nyomáskülönbséget hozna létre a mellkas és a hasüreg között. Ennek hiányában a belégzés munkáját a bordaközi izmok végzik azáltal, hogy kitágítják a madár mellkasát, melyet kilégzéskor a hasi izomzat présel össze. Repüléskor a helyzet kissé megváltozik: a megfeszülő és elernyedő mellizmok a szegycsontot megemelik, majd eltávolítják a csigolyáktól.
A madarak légzőrendszerének nagy előnye, hogy a tüdőbe mindig tökéletesen friss levegő kerül, míg az emlősök tüdejében mindig marad valamennyi az elhasznált, oxigénszegény levegőből. A vérerek elrendeződése is hozzájárul az oxigén hatékony felvételéhez. A tüdőbe visszatérő vér elsőként az onnan éppen távozó levegővel találkozik, melynek kevéske oxigénje a vérbe jutva elősegíti a szén-dioxid kiválását. Amint pedig a vér közelebb jut a tüdőhöz, egyre több oxigénnel találkozik, s azt egyre nagyobb mértékben képes felvenni és továbbszállítani.
A légzésben játszott fontos szerepük mellett a légzsákok egyes fajoknál például a fregattmadaraknál (Fregatafajok) a vetélkedés és hivalkodás céljait is szolgálják. A hímek feszesre fújt, élénkvörös torokzacskóikkal kérkednek, megpróbálják elkápráztatni a tojókat



A madár légzőrendszere: a légzésben fontos szerep jut a levegő áramlását elősegítő kilenc légzsáknak. *Az emésztőrendszer*

A különféle madarak emésztőrendszerének felépítése alapjában igen hasonló, s nemigen függ az egyes fajok táplálkozási szokásaitól. A magvakat csőrükkel feltörik, s többnyire csak a belsejüket nyelik le, a többi táplálékot is általában felaprítják. A galambok és gerlék kivételek ez alól, ők ugyanis héjastul nyelik le a magokat.
A csőrből a táplálék a nyelőcsövön át a begybe jut. A begy elsősorban raktározásra szolgál, s ha a madár egy ideje nem evett, a táplálék gyorsan továbbkerül az emésztőcsatorna következő szakaszába. Egyes madárfajoknál, nevezetesen a gerléknél és galamboknál a költési időszakban a begy belső felszíne a prolaktin nevű hormon hatására megváltozik, és egy sajátos, zsírokban és fehérjékben gazdag, fehér váladékot - úgynevezett begytejet - kezd termelni; a tojásból kikelt fiókák az első napokban ezzel táplálkoznak.
A begynek az emésztési folyamatban nincs különösebben fontos szerepe, a bizarr hoacin azonban ebből a szempontból is kivételt képez.
Ez a madár szinte kizárólag növényi anyagokkal táplálkozik, melyekből hatalmas mennyiséget kell elfogyasztania, hogy kielégítse szervezetének energiaigényét. A hoacinnál az emésztés már a begyben megkezdődik.


 A papagáj emésztőrendszere: A papagájok rendszerint kora reggel és sötétedés előtt esznek; ilyenkor teletöltik begyüket. Amikor fiókáikat táplálják, napközben is többször táplálkoznak. 
A begyből a táplálék az előgyomorba (vagy mirigyes gyomorba) jut, ahol nyállal, sósavval és a fehérjéket lebontó pepszinnel elegyedik.
Maga a gyomor az emésztőcsatorna izmos falú szakasza, ahol a magvak végül felaprítódnak. A gyomorfal izomzatának fejlettsége és ereje a madár táplálkozásától függ. A papagájok többsége száraz, kemény magvakkal táplálkozik, ezért gyomorfaluk meglehetősen vastag, míg a nektárevő fajok, például a lórik gyomra viszonylag vékony falú.
A magevő madarak általában kavicsokat is nyelnek, melyek a zúzában a csőrből hiányzó fogak feladatát látják el. A kavicsok élei felaprítják, megőrlik a magvakat, s egyben azt is megakadályozzák, hogy a táplálék csomókba összeállva eltorlaszolja az emésztőcsatornát.
A madarak bélrendszere nem olyan fejlett, mint az emlősöké. A hasnyálmirigy és a máj a nyombélhez kapcsolódik. A hasnyál fontos szerepet játszik az emésztési folyamatban, mert enzimjei segítenek lebontani s a szervezet számára hozzáférhetővé tenni a táplálékot.
Az emésztőcsatorna alsóbb szakaszán vakon végződő csövecskéket találunk, melyek a növényevő madaraknál a legfejlettebbek: az itt tenyésző baktériumok a cellulózt emészthető anyagokká bontják le. A papagájoknál ezek a járatok hiányoznak; néhány más fajnál, például a kolibriknél pedig csökevényesek.
A végbél, az emésztőcsatorna utolsó szakasza a húgyutakkal és a nemi szervekkel együtt a kloákába torkollik. A madarak veséi a gerincoszlop két oldalán, a keresztcsont közelében helyezkednek el. Vizeletük fő alkotórésze legtöbbször húgysav, a madárpiszok fehéres folyadéka; ritkábban az emlősökre jellemző karbamid. A madaraknak - a strucc kivételével - nincs húgyhólyagjuk, ezért vizeletük közvetlenül a kloákába jut, ahonnan víztartalma ismét felszívódik a madár testébe, s csak maga a besűrűsödött húgysav ürül ki.
*A madarak szájnyílása a csőr *

A madarak testfelépítése és életmódja között soros kapcsolat van. Ez feltűnően megmutatkozik a a csőr alakján, nagyságán. Csőrük a táplálkozásuknak megfelelő alakú és szerkezetű és a táplálkozási szokásaikra utal.
A nektárt evők csőre -- mint például a kolibriké - keskeny, hegyes és hosszú, hogy könnyen hozzáférjenek a virágok kelyhében lévő táplálékhoz.
A magevő pintyféléké rövid és vaskos, ( itt is különválik a fű és gabonaféléket evők és a keményebb magot kedvelők csőrformája, illetve annak nagysága Pl. amandinák, vagy a meggyvágó csőre )hogy megbirkózzon a magot védő kemény héjjal.
A lágyevők csőre eltér a magevőkétől hosszabb és hegyesebb, mivel gyümölcsökön és bogyókon él.
A rovarevők csőre vékony, hegyes, mellyel könnyen elcsípik és a kéreg alól kisedik a rovarokat.
A kizárólag gyümölcsevők terjedelmes nagy csőrrel rendelkeznek.
A halevők csőre éles és hegyes, kiváló fogóeszköz a tulajdonosa számára.
A hűsevő madarak éles, horgas, kampóban végződő csőrrel vagdalják, tépik a táplálékot.
A papagájok esőre igen erős, a legkeményebb magvakat és terméseket is feltörik. 
A kakaduk előszeretettel rágják szét a ponthegesztett volier rácsokat és szabadulnak ki a helyükről. Ezután nem mindig sikerül újra befogni őket.
*A csőr formája*






















*A madarak ivarszervei*

A legszaporább, legtermékenyebb fajok, például a hullámos papagájok gyakorlatilag egész évben képesek a szaporodásra. Más madarak, így a kanárifélék az év egy meg- határozott szakaszában: tavasszal és nyár elején párosodnak, tojnak és költenek. Minderre csakis akkor kerül sor, ha a madarak megfelelő egészségi állapotban és testi kondícióban vannak, és jól érzik magukat lakóhelyükön. Célravezető tehát, ha még a tél előtt költöztetjük össze a tenyészteni kívánt párokat, hogy a következő év tavaszára már megszokják új helyüket, és szaporulatban is reménykedhessünk. Ha tavasszal helyezzük a párt új környezetbe, föltehetőleg csalódást fognak okozni, még akkor is, ha előzőleg már sikeresen párosodtak.
A frissen importált vagy befogott madaraknak még több időre van szükségük ahhoz, hogy megnyugodjanak, és valószínűleg csak akkor számíthatunk szaporulatra, ha új helyükön túlesnek az első vedlési időszakon. A párzásra való hajlandóság jelei félreismerhetetlenek: a hím fokozott figyelmességgel veszi körül a tojót, és sokkal többet énekel, ami a kanárik esetében kedves és szívderítő, a papagájok rekedtes kiáltozása azonban már kevesebb örömöt okoz. 
Sok madárbarát és -tenyésztő egy-egy meghatározott fajra vagy csoportra "szakosodik"; ha komoly tenyésztési céljaink vannak, a kiszemelt fajból nekünk is legalább két párt kell beszereznünk. Ekkor, ha mindketten eredményesen szaporodnak, a következő nemzedékben már két, egymással rokonságban nem levő fészekaljunk lesz, melyeket szabadon, tenyésztési céljainktól függő szempontok szerint párosíthatunk. A nemzedékváltás ideje madárfajonként változik; a kis testű lágyevők egyévesen, a papagájok négy-öt éves korukban válnak ivaréretté.
A hím madár ivarszervei - a tojó ivarszerveitől eltérően - szimmetrikusak: a testüregben két működő here helyezkedik el. A hím ivarsejtek az ondóvezetéken keresztüljutnak a kloákanyílásba. Párosodáskor innen egyenesen a tojó kloákájába kerülnek, s a petevezetéken felfelé vándorolva érik el a megtermékenyítendő petesejtet. Egyetlen párosodás is elegendő egy egész fészekaljra való tojás megtermékenyítéséhez, mert a petevezetékben a hím ivarsejtek sokáig életben maradnak. A petesejt akkor termékenyül meg, amikor a petefészekből kiszabadul - ez fajtól függően egy-vagy kétnaponként következik be. 


 A tojó ivarszervei: A petefészekből kiszabaduló pete hosszú fejlődésen megy keresztül, míg a tojás végül a fészekbe pottyan, de néha megesik, hogy nem a petevezetékbe, hanem a testüregbe kerül, ahol beágyazódva hashártyagyulladást okozhat.





A madarak nemének orvosi módszerekkel való megállapításakor a műszer mindig baloldalról, az utolsó borda mögött hatol be a testüregbe. A művelethez a bőrön hegyes eszközzel parányi szúrást ejtenek, s ha altatógázt használnak, a madár néhány perc múlva újra az ülőrúdon tollászkodhat, mintha mi sem történt volna.
A hím madaraknak két heréjük van, melyek a vesék közelében helyezkednek el, a tojóknak pedig két petefészkük, ezek közül azonban csak az egyik, a bal oldali működik. A peték a petefészekhez csatlakozó petevezetéken keresztüljutnak az ivarjáratba, majd onnan a kloákába, ahová az emésztőcsatorna és a húgyvezeték is torkollik. Innen a tojást erőteljes izom-összehúzódások segítik a szabadba. 
*A fejlődő tojás*

A petesejt fejlődése számos szakaszra oszlik. A megtermékenyülés közvetlenül a petefészekből való kijutása után, a petevezeték legfelső részén, a tölcsér tájékán következik be. A tojásfehérje (albumin) rétege a járat következő szakaszán alakul ki, az izmos, bőrszerű szűkület előtt.
A folyamatleghosszabb szakasza a méhben zajlik: itt válik ki a madár véréből a kalcium, s jön létre belőle a tojás kemény, meszes héja. A héj színe és mintázata fajonként változó. Az üregben költő madarak, például a papagájok tojásai fehérek, míg a nyílt helyen fészkelő fajokéit pöttyök, foltok tarkázzák.
A rajzon a tojás belső felépítése látható. A héj kalciumtartalma részben beépül az embrió testébe, a sárgája pedig energiát szolgáltat a növekedéshez, s végül a héj feltöréséhez is.


 A tojáson lévő mintákat a tojáshéjba beépülő elhalt vérsejtek alkotják, és értelmük az álcázás, hisz, e nélkül minden ragadozó könnyen észrevehetné a vakítóan fehér tojásokat. A méhben töltőt alig egy nap után - általában a kora reggeli órákban - a tojás a napvilágra jut. Az egy fészekaljban található tojások száma és a költések gyakorisága a fajra jellemző vonás.
A tojás felépítése alapján látható, hogy egy nagy, .sok szikanyagot tartalmazó petesejt, melyet a madaraknál kívülről meszes tojáshéj véd A tojásban a pete tulajdonképpen a tojás sárgája, melyen a csíra helyezkedik el. A sárgája és a csira szikhártyával vara körülvéve. Ez a felépítés egyetlen sejt jellegével és értékével bír. 
Tápértéke nagy és vitaminokban (A - D - E - K - BI - B z ) gazdag.


 Felépítése : 1, meszes hej, 2. csírakorong, 3. fehérszik, 4. belső héjhártya, 5. légkamra, 6. külső fehérjetelep, 7, belső fehérjetelep, 8. szikhártya, 9. chorion, l0. kalaza, 11. sárgaszik.


 Dr. Hubert Schwabl, a New York-i Rockefeller Egyetem biológusa nemrég meg/zökkentő felfedezést tett. A vad-kanári tojó minden fiókát egyfajta " hormondoppinggal " indít útjára. Az első tojásban még kevés van belőle, a legtöbb az utolsóban található. Így az összes fióka nagyjából azonos esélyekkel indul.
Az említett doppingszer tulajdonképpen hímivari hormon a tesztoszteron, de ez nem befolyásolja az ivart, erről a kromoszómák gondoskodnak. A hormon a test gyorsabb fejlődését segíti és ellenálló képessé teszi a fiókát. Az agy fejlődését is előmozdítja, így a fióka gyorsabban megtanulja, hogy amikor eleséget kér, a fejét minél magasabbra kell emelnie. Így kiegyenlítődik a lemaradás, illetve a legutolsó tojásból kel ki a legerősebb fióka. A kiegyenlítést még azzal is elősegíti, hogy csak akkor kezdenek folyamatosan kotlani amikor az utolsó tojást is lerakták. A háziasított kanáriknál más a helyzet. 






Így kerül a hormon a tojásba​ A petefészekben az érő petesejtet sűrű hajszálérhálózat borítja (részletrajz) és a tesztoszteron ebben a korai fejlődési stádiumban jut a leendő tojásba.


----------



## traveliantom (2008 Október 30)

sohasem szerettem a madarakat


----------



## hellogirl (2008 Október 30)

Köszi szépen,rengeteg új dolgot tudtam meg a papagályokról


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

traveliantom írta:


> sohasem szerettem a madarakat


Akkor mi a francnak jöttél ide???Megmutatni milyen tahó vagy??


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width=520 align=center border=0 name="kozepso"><TBODY><TR><TD><CENTER>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Nappapagáj
(Aratinga solstitialis)*[/FONT] </CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*



Leírás*: hossza 30 cm, alapszíne sárga, amely homlokán, fejének elülső felületén, hasa és háta alsó részén, farcsíkján változó mértékben narancsszín-árnyalatú lehet. A köpenye zöld, a szárnya 15,5 cm hosszú, kis-, és középső szárnyfedői sárgák, zölddel keverten, karfedői zöldek, a kézfedők külső zászlói kékek, az evezők zöldek, kék csúcsi résszel, az alsó szárnyfedők sárgák, zölddel keverten, az evezők alsó felülete olajszürke. Az alsó farkfedők sárgászöldek, a farka 13,5 cm hosszú, felső felülete zöld, kék csúcsi résszel, az alsó olajszürke. Az írisze sötétbarna, szemgyűrűje fehér, 2,3 cm hosszú csőre, és a lába szürke.

A tojó színei halványabbak, farktollai valamivel rövidebbek lehetnek.

*



*A fiatalok feje tetején zöld nyomok vannak, torkuk zöldes, hátuk felső része, kis- és középső szárnyfedőik és alsó farkfedőik zöld színűek, halványabb vagy sárgás áttűnéssel, íriszük sötétebb, a csőrük halványabb. Kb. 15 hónapos korukban színesednek ki.

*Élőhelye*: Guyana, Francia Guayana, Suriname, Északkelet-Brazíliának az Amazonastól északra eső része, Délkelet-Venezuelában egy keskeny sáv. Alfaja nincs.

*Életmódja*: nyílt erdőkben, pálmaligetekben, szavannákon többnyire kisebb csapatokban fordul elő. Röpte gyors és iránytartó, tápláléka: magvak, gyümölcsök, bogyók, stb. Költési időszaka februárra esik, ekkor a párok különválnak a csapattól. Leggyakrabban a Mauritius flexuosa (pálmafaj) üregében fészkel. A fészekalja 3-4 tojás, ezek méretei: 29,5x23,5 mm, kotlási idő 23-24 nap, a kirepülési idő 7-8 hét, a tojó egyedül ül a tojásokon, a hím a fiókagondozásban részt vesz.

_



_*Tartása*: egyike a legszebb papagájoknak, gyorsan megszelídül - a rikoltozása így igazán "megbocsátható", sőt néhány szó erejéig beszéd-utánzás is várható tőle. Tágas volierban tanácsos elhelyezni, fagymentes helyiségben, védőházikóval átteleltethető. 

*Tenyésztése*: könnyen költésre bírható, első ízben Korville járt sikerrel, 1883-ban. Jó kondíció esetén évi 3 költésre is számíthatunk, de kettőnél többet ne engedélyezzünk. A párokat eredményes kotlás után ne cserélgessük, mert zavaró lehet részükre. Ajánlott odú: 45x25x25 cm fadoboz, röpnyílás: 7 cm.

_Dr. Romhányi Attila
(Budapest)
_[/FONT]
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mukav (2008 November 6)

sziasztok!

meddig él egy hullámospapagáj? tapasztalatokra lenne szükségem ilyen téren.

köszönöm


----------



## romesz (2008 November 6)

mukav írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> meddig él egy hullámospapagáj? tapasztalatokra lenne szükségem ilyen téren.
> 
> köszönöm


kb 10-12 evig el, ha idealis korulmenyek kozt el. De vigyazni kell, mert vannak etelek pl avokado, amik halalosak a madarakra es pl a ha teflon edenyben fozol, vigyazni kell nehogy tulforrosodjon az edeny, mert akkor a teflon mergezo gazokkat bocsajt ki. A gyertya egetes sem a legjobb otlet ha madarad van.


----------



## eszty91 (2008 November 6)

nekem is volt papagájom...csak sajnos meghalt (öreg volt)


----------



## vica0430 (2008 November 6)

TipeTupa nem kellett megválni csak úgy tünt a dolog hálisten nem jött ki allergia a gyerekeken csak tüneteik voltak!Tehát örömmel jelentem mindkettő megvan!De gondjaink vannak a leányzóval nagyon nagyon hangos és egész nap be nem áll a szája már vettem nekik játékot de a leánypapit nem érdekli a fiúval semmi gond nincs csak hogy a leány enni sem engedi 2 edény van bennt mostmár és felváltva rohangálnak az az érzésem hogy ők nem lettek sajna egy pár és külön kell választanom őket!


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 November 7)

Nagyon örülök a hirnek!!! 
Úgy látszik, többnyire a nőkkel van a baj... :mrgreen: Nálunk az új csaj nagyon aranyos napközben, etetik és babirkálják egymást, de este lefekvéskor néha, amikor rájön, mindig ugyanaz a hinta, létra vagy akármi kell, de UGYANAZ, mint amin Zazu ül és szeretne aludni. Hiába van minimum 2 mindenből.

Nesszi az jó, ha két etető van. Előbb-utóbb csak megunja az ide-oda szaladgálást és az egyiknél megállapodik. Tegyél akár 3-at. Nálam különféle etetők vannak és más-más magokat teszek bele, hogy ez is legyen játékszerű és változatos. Olyan belülre akasztósok vannak és nem az, amikor van egy nyilás és be kell dugni a fejet. (szerintem a madárnak kényelmetlen lehet.) Az egyik egy váluféle, ahova imádnak beállni és lökdösik benne a magokat, egy másik egy önetető, de azt is belül kell tenni és magának az üres héjat ki tudja belőle hajitani. (Ilyet nem nagyon lehet kapni nálunk, erre Hollandiában találtam rá - ha gondolod lefényképezem és felteszem, nagyon szeretik.) Igaz, hogy nagyobb szemetet csinál, de igy nem kell a kajára gondom legyen, hogy kifogynak. Abban mindig van valamennyi és ha kezd fogyni, már jeleznek is. Néha az az érzésem, hogy ilyen Pavlov kutyásdit játszunk, még nem döntöttem, hogy ki kit szoktat, de már értjük egymást a jelzésekből... 

Visszatérve, ha nem verekednek és elég nagy a kalit, szerintem nem kell különválasztani őket. 
Végül is elég unalmas lehet napokon, hónapokon, éveken át ugyanamellet a pár mellett élni... Nincs sok szocializálódási lehetőség, legfennebb a kinti verebek.:-D

Ja, és egy landig platform nevezetű játékot keresek. Valami angliai termék, kiváncsi lennék, hogy Magyarországon árulnak-e ilyesmit?
http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/bugie-toys.html


----------



## vizike (2008 November 8)

Most megnyugodtam. Olvasva az irigy papagájcsajszikat. Azt hittem, hogy csak nálunk van ilyen. Mindig ugyanaz az etető kell neki. Képes elkergetni a társát (amit mi erőltettünk rá és mi emberek az ő "társának" nevezzük.)


----------



## egri65 (2008 November 8)

Melyik fajta beszél?


----------



## romesz (2008 November 8)

egri65 írta:


> Melyik fajta beszél?


 
Szinte mindegyik beszel, de nem mindegyiket lehet tisztan erteni.
A legtisztabb az afrikai szurke 

</EMBED>


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)

romesz írta:


> Szinte mindegyik beszel, de nem mindegyiket lehet tisztan erteni.
> A legtisztabb az afrikai szurke
> 
> A Jákó papagály beszél a legtisztábban,,afrikai szürke,,.De ha beszélő madarat szeretne valaki venni.Vegyen Beó-t,,Mejnó,,.Na az gyorsan megtanul beszéllni.Úgy kell lelőnni,hogy végre befogja.:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width=520 align=center border=0 name="kozepso"><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A Beó (Mejnó)
(Gracula religiosa) *[/FONT]​</TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




Az RTL Klub február 19-i Fókusz című műsorának sztárja volt az Oszkár névre hallgató beszélő (hangutánzó) beó, mely egy artista (kutyaidomár) házaspár tulajdonában van. Nagy becsben, kedvencként tartják az autztriában vásárolt madarukat, ami nem is csoda, hiszen ez a madár igen sok örömet okoz nekik kedvességével, élénkségével, még akkor is, ha nyomdafestéket nem tűrő trágár szavakat is mond. A papagájoknál is sokan tapasztalták, hogy a káromkodásokra igen fogékonyak, hamar elsajátítják ezeket a szavakat, melynek valószínűleg az lehet a magyarázata, hogy az ideges, dühös ember száján ki-ki csusszan egy durvább szó is. A fent említett kb. 6 perces TV műsor óta e folyóirat főszerkesztőjét és személyemet is sokan keresték telefonon, hogy hazánkban hol lehet ilyen madarat beszereni. Tudomásom szerint Magyarországon igen kevesen, vagy egyáltalán nem tenyésztik ezt a madárfajt. A tenyésztése, amire később vissza fogok térni, nem éppen könnyű dolog, talán ez a hiány oka. Volt már nálam nyaralás miatt kb két hétig "panzibóan" a saját tenyészetemből származó, de már a barátom tulajdonát képező nimfapapagáj, amelyik ragyogóan fütyült népdalokat és bizony gyakran emberi hangot utánozva is megszólalt. A füttykanárik (roller) közül is a tehetségesebbek képesek eltanulni különböző dalokat. Tudok olyan madárkáról, amelyik ragyogóan visszaénekelte a Rákóczi Indulót, de ne feledkezzünk meg arról, hogy nálunk is élnek olyan vadmarak, amelyek kitűnő hangutánzók. Ilyen például a szajkó és a szarka. Természetesen a madárvilág legjobb hangutánzói továbbra is a nagypapagájok maradnak. A jákók, amazonok, nemesek, Nagy Sándorok, arák, lórik, kakaduk és még sorolhatnám.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tapasztalatim szerint az aktívan udvarló és nevelő papagáj hím utódai jó hangutánzó készséggel fognak rendelkezni. A kisebb termetűeknél a hímek, a nagyoknál a hím és a tojó egyaránt. Gondoljunk csak arra, hogy Deák Jani Bea nevű kékhomlokú amazon madara hányszor szerepelt különböző TV műsorokban, pedig tojó madárról van szó. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Abban az esetben, ha valaki mégis Beó mellett dönt és olyan szerencsés, hogy be tud szerezni egy fiatal madarat, azok számára szeretnék egy kis tájékoztatást adni természetesen a teljesség igénye nélkül élőhelyükről, táplálkozásukról, szaporodásukról és nem utolsó sorban fogságban tartásukról.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Az énekesmadár-alakúak rendjébe és a seregélyfélék csaádjába tartozik.[/FONT]
_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Testméretek:[/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Hossz: 29-30 cm, farok hossza: 8 cm, szárnyfesztávolság: 50-55 cm, testtömeg: 200-220 g.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Szaporodás_: költési időszak: április-július, fészekalj: 2 vagy 3 világító kék színű, barna foltos tojás, költés: 13-15 nap, kirepülés: 21-23 nap, átlagos élettartam: kb. 8 év. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Ivari különbség:_ csak vizsgálattal állapítható meg.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Rokon fajok*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ehhez a családhoz több mint 100 faj tartozik, köztük a beó, a nyűvágó, a pásztormejnó és a király csőricse. A beónak 10 alfaja ismert.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Délkelet-Ázsiában majdnem mindenhol megtalálható. Előfordul Indiától Dél-Kínáig, Hainant is beleértve, az Adamár és a Nicobár-szigetenken, Sri Lankán, Palawanonon és Bali és vele szomszédos szigeteken. Régebben csökkent az állomány, de a sikeres beavatkozás eredményeként ismét a létszám bővült. Délkelet-Ázsia középmagas, nedves keményfa erdeiben él. Kifejezetten társas állatok, napközben kisebb csoportokba verődve élnek és egyfolytában hangoskodnak, csivitelnek. Hangrepertoárjuk rendkívül gazdag, de ezt a páratlan tehetségét csak fogságban bontakoztatja ki. A beók természetes élőhelyükön sötétedéskor élénkülnek meg, majd az alvóhelyükre (odúkba) vonulnak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Táplálékuk főként erdei gyümölcsökből és bogyókból áll, de isznak virágnektárt, sőt elfogyasztják a termeszeket, gyíkokat és más kisebb hüllőket is. Fogságban hasonló étrendet biztosítsunk számára, de egészítsük ki étrendjüket mejnó (azaz beó-) granulátummal. Hajlamosak az elhízásra, ettől óvjuk őket. Röpdébe semmiképpen se tegyünk melléjük kisebb madarakat, mert megeshet, hogy felfalják őket. A nyirkos, ködös időjárást nem kedvelik. Szeretnek fürdeni, ezért a fogságban tartott madárnak biztosítsunk fürdőtálkát. Gyakran tisztítsuk kalitjukat és az ülőrúdakat. Tenyésztésük nem éppen könnyű dolog, mivel mozgékony madár. Röpde alkalmas számukra. Fogságban tartott szobai kedvencünket maxi kalitban tartsuk, de rendszeresen biztosítsuk számára röpködést, természetesen elhúzott függönyökkel, nehogy az ablaküvegnek vágódjon. A tojók és a hímek hatalmas hangrepertoárral rendelkeznek, amely a mély, dallamos füttytől a rekedtes kiáltozásig és rikoltozásig terjed. Hangjuk fiókakorukban alaku ki, ezért csak fiatal madarat vásároljunk. Egy kifejlett beónak akár 13-14 teljesen különböző hang is lehet a repertoárjában. Amennyiben sikerül fiatal madarat szerezni (az idősebbekhez képest tompább színezetű), biztosítjuk számára az optimális tartási feltételeket sok éven keresztül bohókás, kedves társunkká válhat. A beszerzéshez és tartáshoz sok sikert kívánok, de a teljesen kezdő madábarátnak inkább az igénytelenebb fajtákat (hullámos és nimfapapagáj) ajánlom, mivel magevők, így táplálásuk könnyebb. Ők is a helyes tartás és gondoskodás mellett aranyos, szelíd, néhány szó erejéig beszélő kedvenceink lehetnek. [/FONT]
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)

*Jákópapagáj/Afrikai szürkepapagáj*​

 
Az afrikai szürkepapagáj az egyik legkedveltebb afrikai papagáj. Az emberek többsége amint ezt a nevet hallják, rögtön arra gondolnak, hogy milyen ügyesen "beszél"...
Sajnos épp intelligenciaszintje miatt a jákópapagáj mérsékelten veszélyeztetett lett! Egy időben több millió példányt hurcoltak be, miután roppant kedvelt "kalitkamadár", de ma már szerencsére a hazai tenyészet kielégíti a keresletet, így emiatt sem importálják már a legtöbb országba! (EU-ba amúgy sem) 
Sajnos sokan azért vásárolnak ilyen értékes madarat, mert olyan jól



beszél stb., de informálni nem informálják magukat kellően! És itt kezdődnek a gondok... Sajnos nagy elkeseredettségemre maguktól a tenyésztőktől is hallottam már olyat, hogy a jákópapagáj egyedül tartható, mert akkor megtanul jól beszélni, szelíd lesz stb.! A baj az, hogy EGY PAPAGÁJ SEM TARTHATÓ EGYEDÜL! Sem jákó, sem más faj! Egyszerűen természetellenes, abnormális! Hiszen ezeka madarak is, mint a legtöbb papagáj, roppant szociális lény, és minimum egy ellenkező nemű fajtársat biztosítsunk neki! Talán épp az ilyen "tanácsok" miatt elsőszámú a tolltépők rangsorán a jákópapagáj...



Európaszerte a menhelyek tele vannak kopasz jákókkal... Akármilyen jó körülmények között is éljen egy papagáj, a partnert semmi sem helyettesítheti! Az mindegy, hogy a gazda mennyit foglalkozik vele, nem lehet mellette a nap 24 órájában, mint egy partner!
Fogságban tartásuk nem nehéz, a madarak kissé visszahúzodók, nyugodtak, de ha megszokták a gazdáikat és elég elfoglaltságuk van, akkor már mindenképp sokkal aktívabbak, játékosabbak és pimaszabbak lesznek! Elhelyezésükhöz egy pár részére 2X1X2m volier a minimum, röptetéssel, természetes, nem mérgező faágakról gondoskodjunk feltétlenül, sok fajátékokról és repülési



lehetőségekről is! Etetésük mint minden papagáj esetében: sok gyümölcs, sok zöldség, semmi földimogyoró (max. héj nélkül csemegeként, de inkább ezt is kerüljük) és semmi avokádó! Csakis jó minőségű, megfelelő magarányú és ellenőrött mageleséget kapjanak a madarak! 
Zajosnak nem nevezném őket, inkább tudnak hangosak lenni, de melyik papagáj nem tud... Hangutánzó képességük eléggé jó, de emiatt nem kell egyedül tartani! Sőt sok esetet ismerek, mikor csapatban élő jákópapagájok tanultak meg különböző hangokat utánozni, amit előszeretettel is használnak udvarláskor!
Hosszú élettartama miatt alaposan át kell gondolni a vásárlást, hiszen sokszor túlélhetik a saját gazdájukat is! Sajnos az Aspergillus gomba elsősorban a jákópapagájokat támadja meg (belőlük van több), de minden más fajra is veszélyes, ezért tegyünk meg mindent elkerülése érdekében, hiszen ez a betegség nem gyógyítható!

Sajnos (túl)sokszor kézzelnevelik őket, pedig a jákók nagyon jó szülők, törődés mellett elég hamar meg is szelídülnek, szóval itt is feleslegesnek tartom! Törekedjünk, hogy inkább szülők által nevelt madarakat vegyünk (mégha Magyarországon már-már szinte lehetetlen) hidd el, számtalan problémát elkerülsz vele, ami egy kézzelnevelt madárral járna! 
Mivel a jákó szintén CITESes faj, csak papírokkal és zárt gyűrűvel rendelkező madarakat vásároljunk megbízható tenyésztőktől!


----------



## vica0430 (2008 November 19)

Kedves afca tudnál nekem Mátyás papagájról képet mutatni?


----------



## TipeTupa (2008 November 27)

Sziasztok!
Igértem volt, hogy teszek fel képet a papi-mászkáról, ha beválik. Ime. 
Megbeszéltem a madarakkal, hogy szeretném, ha kirepülnének a kalitból és kicsit üldögélnének a játékon, amig én kitakaritom a vackukat. 2 perc múlva onnan nézték az ügyködésemet. Számomra ez egy újabb bizonyiték volt, hogy mennyire "érzik", hogy mit várunk el tőlünk, szóval igenis létezik a mentális kommunikáció - másképp ezt nem lehetne megmagyarázni, hogy honnan tudták, hogy mit akarok. (Ez volt az első alkalom és remélem még lesz sok más mert igy sokkal kényelmesebb - nekik is - kalitot pucolni.)

Vica-Nesszi, még sosem hallottam Mátyás papagájról. Van viszont Mátyás madár és Mátyás szajkó (a google szerint  ) - nem tudom, hogy ugyanaz-e a kettő.


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

vica0430 írta:


> Kedves afca tudnál nekem Mátyás papagájról képet mutatni?


Mátyás papagájról még nem hallottam.Csak azt tudom mondani amit Tipe Tupa.

Háttérképek


----------



## vica0430 (2008 December 6)

és esetleg sándor mátyás papagáj? átvette az állatboltot egy tenyésztő házaspár és ők szeretnének majd hozni állítólag nagyon intellingens értelmes papi!csak én felejtettem el a rendes nevét de kb. olyan mint a nagy sándor papagáj !


----------



## afca (2008 December 7)

Kis Sándor


----------



## Martin0228 (2008 December 8)

Ha esteleg valakinek, lenne olyan papagája amit meg lehetne tanítani "beszélni" vagy hogy utánozza azt amit mondok az érdekelne...persze nem bolti áron mert az nagyon sok


----------



## romesz (2008 December 8)

Martin0228 írta:


> Ha esteleg valakinek, lenne olyan papagája amit meg lehetne tanítani "beszélni" vagy hogy utánozza azt amit mondok az érdekelne...persze nem bolti áron mert az nagyon sok



termeszetesen, csak is dragabban kaphatod meg, mert a boltban nem jo az aru.


----------



## Szabbensz (2008 December 8)

Nekem is van nimfám, 3 is... 2 fiu, + 1 csaj


----------



## vica0430 (2008 December 9)

afca ha lesz a boltban lefényképezem nektek azt a mátyás papit nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá én is bár lehet én beszélek zöldségeket de tuti hogy valamilyen mátyás papagáj!

na megkérdeztem mátyás madár a neve köze nincs a papagájokhoz a szajkók családjába tatrozik!

Szabbensz üdv köztünk esetleg nem mutatnál képet a papijaidról?


----------



## Daniellaromola (2008 December 26)

Nekünk is van egy gyönyörű 7 éves Nagysándor papagájunk. (Gyurika) Nagyon szereti az embereket, gyönyörűen beszél de csak ha kedve van, különben a hangjával mindent jelez, örömét, bánatát, éhségét, akaratait. Meg kell érteni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 26)

vica0430 írta:


> na megkérdeztem mátyás madár a neve köze nincs a papagájokhoz a szajkók családjába tatrozik!
> 
> Szabbensz üdv köztünk esetleg nem mutatnál képet a papijaidról?


Azért lefényképezhetted volna.Kíváncsi lennék,hogy néz ki.


----------



## svejk (2008 December 26)

*Jockey*

Az én nimfám Jockey, 2002-ben találta a feleségem a parkban.


----------



## vica0430 (2008 December 27)

afca itt egy kép ezt googliban találtam ő a Mátyásmadár /Szajkó/







Daniellaromola írta:


> Nekünk is van egy gyönyörű 7 éves Nagysándor papagájunk. (Gyurika) Nagyon szereti az embereket, gyönyörűen beszél de csak ha kedve van, különben a hangjával mindent jelez, örömét, bánatát, éhségét, akaratait. Meg kell érteni.


 
Te is megmutatnád képen? úgy tetszik nekem a Nagy sándor de sajnos nagyon drága


----------



## lacika1 (2009 Január 14)

nesszi01 írta:


> szia maam nimfapapagájt vettünk tavaszi kelés a kislányomnak vettük 2.szülinapjára különösebb kérdésem nincs csak tapasztalatokat várok hogy okoz e betegséget a kicsinek?stb...ha tudsz írj róla köszi


Nekem régen voltak papagályaim


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Január 15)

Sziasztok! Nekem jelenleg 4 nimfám van, 3 lány és 1 fiú.. a fiú a lányok papája, a mama sajnos elreppent egy óvatlan pillanatban.  Amennyiben tisztán tartod a ketrecet, naponta friss vizet adsz nekik, úgy nem ártanak a légynek sem. Én nyaranta pl. "medencét" rakok be a ketrecbe, hogy le tudják hűteni magukat, ha nagyon melegük van, és elég gyakran berakom őket a kádba (nyáron) és egyrészt végig zuhanyoztatom őket, másrészt teszek langyos vizet a kádba, hogy fürödhessenek kedvükre. Ezt nagyon szeretik..  Visszhangzik tőlük az egész ház, olyan prüntyögést végeznek..


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 16)

Nekem volt egy nimfám, a Géza. Tökéletesen tudott nyávogni. Azt hiszem, már írtam itt róla. Sajnos novemberben elpusztult. De nem bírtam sokáig madárcsicsergés nélkül, decemberben haza hoztam az új Gézám. Ő szerencsére nem nyávog. Viszont anyukám a Drága, megtanította hápogni. Emellett már egész jól megy neki néhány dolog: dobálja a puszikat, illetve egyre érthetőbben mondja a saját nevét is. Most azt a szót akarja anyu megtanítani neki, hogy: kukucs. Egyébként rettentően értelmes, és nagyon jó az időérzéke. Minden nap ugyanabban az időben ébreszt a telefonom, de most már az ébresztő előtt két perccel Ő is elkezd dumálni, úgyhogy nincs mese, nekem fel kell ébrednem.


----------



## angyalerika (2009 Január 16)

Sziasztok!

Gyönyörű Rozellám van nagyon nehezen barátkozik, nehezen tanul meg beszélni, de én teljesen jól vagyok vele jelez mindent,megértem.Imádom)


----------



## ppetra79 (2009 Január 27)

Sziasztok! Nekünk is hullámospapagáj van, tényleg jókat írtatok róluk. Szobatisztaság?


----------



## kamu9 (2009 Január 28)

Szia nekünk is hullámospapagályunk van kettő, és aranyosak. Egyik fehérkék a másik zöldsárga.
Álandóan csivitelnek 



kamu9 írta:


> Szia nekünk is hullámospapagályunk van kettő, és aranyosak. Egyik fehérkék a másik zöldsárga.
> Álandóan csivitelnek


Elfelejtetem írni: szobatiszták, csak a saját ketrecükbe csinálnak kis zürt.


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Papagáj? Nekünk is volt itthon. Kiakasztottak teljesen. Rettenetesen hangosak! Volt, hogy kiszöktek vagy megdézsmálták a virágokat.


----------



## Andras0000 (2009 Február 8)

Éljenek a jákó papagájok! 

80-100 mondatot megtanulnak és a helyes időben alkalmazzák (reggel nem köszönnek jó estét). Szívesen tartanék magam is, de sokat kellene foglalkozni vele... a rohanó életmód meg nem engedi meg. Majd nyugdíjas koromban. 


"Hatvannégy éve nem látott madarat figyeltek meg a Dunán"
Bezzeg én láttam már pesti játszótéren hullámos papagájt... 
Valószínűleg elkóborolt otthonról... :|


----------



## Boszi (2009 Február 14)

*sziasztok*

Hat papagajokbol asz vagyok  Vannak jakoim, szurke fejuim, fekete sapisok, kakadum, jacint aram es timnehm. 20 eve kezdtem es 13 papagajnak vagyok a csatlosa. Legtobbjuk szabadon repkedhet a hazban egesz nap


----------



## robilee (2009 Február 15)

Nem csinálnak rendetlenséget?


----------



## Boszi (2009 Február 16)

robilee írta:


> Nem csinálnak rendetlenséget?


 

De, dehat ez a tartassal jar. Olyan nincs hogy sok papagaj es tiszta haz.  De amig a papik boldogak, addig en is


----------



## Labell (2009 Február 17)

Csatlakoznék az elöttem szólóhoz (Boszi). Nekem egy nagyon fiatal hullámos papagájom van. De teljesen ő a központ, és hát kupit azt tud csinálni. 

De így is imádjuk a párommal.


----------



## Boszi (2009 Február 17)

Labell írta:


> Csatlakoznék az elöttem szólóhoz (Boszi). Nekem egy nagyon fiatal hullámos papagájom van. De teljesen ő a központ, és hát kupit azt tud csinálni.
> 
> De így is imádjuk a párommal.


 

Tudtad hogy a rekord egy hullamosnal 1700 szo es a 3ik legjobban tudo beszelo papagaj faj a papagajok kozott?  Szinte hihetetlen.


----------



## kata1961 (2009 Március 6)

Sziasztok! Szeretném megtudni, hogy a nimfa papagájok évente hányszor szoktak költeni. Mennyi az ami még nem terheli a szervezetüket


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

hogy is van ez?? a hím vagy a nöstény papagáj nem tud beszélni??? vagy mind2 tud??? HELP


----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Március 31)

A nimfa papagáj évente egyszer költ, 4-5 tojást rak le. A kotlási idő 18-21 nap, a kirepülési idő négy-öt hét.


----------



## laciapu (2009 Április 16)

Nekünk volt egy hullámos papagájunk de pár napja megszökött.Leverte a macska a kalitkáját,ez 5 napja volt de nem jött vissza.A fiunk a nagymamánál volt így nem látta,vettünk egy másikat hogy ne vegye észre.Az a kérdésem hogy valaki volt már így hogy elment a papagája?Hogy vissza jöhet e még?


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Én nem nagyon értek hozzájuk,de szépek.


----------



## julika43 (2009 Április 24)

Sziasztok, Julika vagyok és nekem is van egy csodálatos beszélő papagályom, tisztán érthetően beszél, mondatokat mond és csodálatosan énekel és fütyül, állandóan szabadon van és szoba tiszta, és nem beszél csunyán.Nagyon szereti a befötteket-süteményeket-palacsintát és a sonkaféléket, természetesen sok fajta magvakat és füveket eszik, ha fözök megtudja különböztetni a zöldség féléket és leteszi elében amit kérek, a napszaknak megfelelöen köszön és soha nem kell letakarni, mert ha aludni szeretne, akkor közli velem, hogy tünés Julika szundizni.


----------



## Szafije (2009 Május 5)

elmeember írta:


> hogy is van ez?? a hím vagy a nöstény papagáj nem tud beszélni??? vagy mind2 tud??? HELP


 
Általában a hímet lehet megtanítani, a nőstény többet csicsereg, de kevesebb az esély rá, hogy beszélni is fog

Ha már itt vagyok, Ő a mi kis új szépségünk


----------



## djrudi (2009 Május 28)

köszi szépen


----------



## Tiffany (2009 Május 28)

Julika!
Én nem adnék a helyedben ilyesmiket a madárnak,(befötteket-süteményeket-palacsintát és a sonkaféléket)a papagáj nem húsevő,és az emberi élelmiszerek évekkel megrövidíti az életét.
(egy tenyésztő)


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Agapornis-Törpepapagáj












Goffin kakadu












A szerelem határtalan..











Nagy Sándor


----------



## Andris92 (2009 Június 6)

a beszélő papagájokat szeretem, például egy 300 ezer forintos ara már tud valamit.


----------



## zlamal (2009 Június 10)

Új vagyok itt, de van papagájom!!!
Kedves Afca! 
Megkérdezhetem honnan vetted a feketesapkás papagájok képét????






afca írta:


>


 






Ő Sámson, az egyik madaram!!!

*Nekem "csak" nimfáim vannak*


Olyan nincs, hogy csak, nekem is van 4 kishullámosom is, imádom őket pedig nem is szelídek!!!!!



afca írta:


> Valahol a Indexen találltam.De sajnos a gazdija azt írta,hogy az egyik már nem él.De olyan gyönyörű madarak,hogy belinkeltem ide.Remélem nem baj mert akkor azonnal töröltetem.


 

Nem, dehogy baj!!!! Ők az én madaraim, Csibészke és Zizi. Sajnos Zizi május 25.-én átment a Szivárványhídon!!!






Ő Csibészke!






És ő volt Zizikém! R.I.P


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 10)

Rendetlenek, koszolnak, tönkretesznek amit csak tudnak, hangosak és olykor még a fejedre is koppintanak.... 
De mégis IMÁDOM őket!!!! 

Nekem "csak" nimfáim vannak, és néha az őrületbe kergetnek az ricsajozásukkal, de semmi pénzért nem válnék meg tőlük.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 10)

zlamal írta:


> Új vagyok itt, de van papagájom!!!
> Kedves Afca!
> Megkérdezhetem honnan vetted a feketesapkás papagájok képét????


Valahol a Indexen találltam.De sajnos a gazdija azt írta,hogy az egyik már nem él.De olyan gyönyörű madarak,hogy belinkeltem ide.Remélem nem baj mert akkor azonnal töröltetem.



Andris92 írta:


> a beszélő papagájokat szeretem, például egy 300 ezer forintos ara már tud valamit.


Mit tud???
Nekem volt kb 200 papagájom,mindet szerettem.Ezért is nem eladtam,hanem elajándékoztam őket.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 11)

zlamal írta:


> *Nekem "csak" nimfáim vannak*
> 
> 
> Olyan nincs, hogy csak, nekem is van 4 kishullámosom is, imádom őket pedig nem is szelídek!!!!!




:55: Azért írtam idézőjelbe, mert ez a csak nem AZ a csak! 
 

Egy véletlenül összekerült párom van, és oly nagy lett köztük a szerelem, hogy folyamatosan gyarapítanák a családot. 
1-2x hagytuk is nekik, de mivel a szívünk szakadt meg, amikor oda kellett adni a gyerkőcöket, illetve nehéz jó gazdákat találni,
inkább már elcsórjuk a tojásokat.


----------



## zlamal (2009 Június 11)

A Galambászkuckóban tudsz venni nekik műtojást, azzal kíválóan el vannak és nem keresik a tojásaikat!!!) Pár forintba kerülnek!!!)


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 11)

zlamal írta:


> A Galambászkuckóban tudsz venni nekik műtojást, azzal kíválóan el vannak és nem keresik a tojásaikat!!!) Pár forintba kerülnek!!!)



Nincs gáz azzal, nem keresik, inkább "gyártják" folyamatosan. 
De ha vennék, akkor nem kotlanának meg ugyanúgy, mint a rendes tojás esetében? Mert pont ezt akarjuk elkerülni.


----------



## zlamal (2009 Június 11)

Régebben voltak törpepapagájaim és ők költöttek állandóan. Akkor vettem a kuckóban nekik műtojást és azon üldögéltek.
Kérdett rá az index fórumon, ott rengeteg nimfás van, meg tenyésztők is akik jól ismerik a nimfákat.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget kérnék...:-S
Tegnap kaptam egy nimfa papagájt, már nagyon vártuk. Amikor hazahoztuk, be akartuk rakni a kalitkába, de nem fogtam meg rendesen, és elrepült. Még nem ismert minket, így a kaja nem hatott rá, ezért maradt az, hogy ráterítünk egy függönyt, és úgy rakjuk be...
Beszélgettünk vele, minden rendben volt, nyugodt volt, de ha elmentünk, akkor össze-vissza ugrált, és mindig beverte a fejét is, meg a szárnyát is...
Most itt van a hátam mögött, most is meg van bolondulva...
Ha jól láttuk, akkor már véres a szárnya, és mintha úgy vettem volna észre, hogy néha megáll egy kicsit, mintha el akarna aludni, aztán felkel, és ugyanúgy röpköd össze-vissza...
Nagyon aggódok, még csak most kaptam, de nem akarom, hogy baja legyen, pedig így az lesz...hatalmasakat koppan a kalitkán...
Amúgy az éjszaka jól telt, nem takartuk le, de így is csöndben volt, és azt hiszem, hogy aludt is.
Mit csináljak?  Próbáltam beszélgetni vele, hogy ezt ne csinálja, de mintha nem is hallana...:sad:


----------



## Tiffany (2009 Július 27)

Szia Ancsa!

Nekem már évek óta vanak nimfáim,meg más madaraim is.
tedd olyan helyre a madarat,ahol nyugodtan szokhatja a környezetet,ez kb. 2-3 hét míg megszokja az új helyet,addig mindíg ideges lesz.Ja és ha lehet addig ne nagyon mennyetek a kalitka közelébe,csak úgy pár méterről ,és sokat kell hozzá beszelgetni,de csak kedvesen,(a kiabálást és hangos beszédet nem szeretik attól félnek)hogy szokja a hangotokat és megnyugodjon,Kivenni semmiképp ne vegyétek amíg meg nem szokja,és meg nem ismeri a helyet igazán.
Sok szerencsét a madárkához.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Július 28)

Köszönöm a választ! 
Hát...mi elég sokszor megyünk a kalitka közelében, akkor nyugszik meg. 
Nem akartuk kivenni, amikor hazahoztuk sem, csak az én bénaságom miatt sikerült így...
Most úgy látszik, hogy már egyre jobban tetszik neki a hely. Nagyon örülök neki. 
Csak még egy probléma van...Nem eszik és nem iszik az etetőből és az itatóból. Mindig felborította őket, és mindig csak úgy csipeget. Anyu tegnap a kalitkához rögzítette az etetőt és az itatót, és így már nem bírja felborítani, de így meg iszik és nem is eszik...Az ennivalót könnyebb neki odaadni, azt szétszórtam neki, mert már nem bírtam nézni, hogy nem eszik, de viszont a vizet...Van ilyen kubus üveg, és azt tartottam oda a kalitkához, és úgy ivott, de így is csupa víz lett minden. Hogyan lehet rászoktatni az itatóhoz és az etetőhöz? Mert próbáltam neki mondani meg mutatni, hogy odamenjen, de nem érti...


----------



## erkass6 (2009 Augusztus 10)

beszélő papagájt szeretnék venni, nem tud valaki egy megbbizható helyet?


----------



## dujuor (2009 Augusztus 13)

*Papagáj*

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék csatlakozni hozzátok. Hullámos és nimfa papagájaim vannak, valamint törpefürjeim.A legtöbb madaram vad, az egyik nimfám kézzel nevelt. Ő egy bohóc. Akárhányszor bemegyek a röpdébe, már jön, és megpróbálja kiszedni a fülemből a fülbevalót, az ujjamról a gyűrűt, és minden más csillogó dolgot. Szerintem a családfába valahol szarka is van.

Hobbiból tartom őket, a hullámos papagáj párom most nevel 1 kis picit. Nyár elején született 3 kicsi, nagyon szépek, mindegyik más és más. Mivel hely szűkében vagyok, ezért szeretném őket eladni, vagy elcserélni papagájmagokra. Ha esetleg most szeretne valaki fiatal hullámosokat...

Törpefürjem is most született, hát azok tündéri jószágok.


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 13)

papagájmagokra ?
beszléő madarak jóval drágábbak és redszerint mivel gazdájukhoz erösebben kötödnek ... nagyobb stessz az uj környezet


Ancsa518 sztem legjobb lenne ha érdeklödnél a madarad korábbi szokásairol attol akitöl kaptad jo lenne ha néhány dolgot legalább eleinte hasonloan csinálnátok , megszokott környezetéböl lett kiragadva nem mindegy könyebben akaulnak ki benne rossz szokások...


----------



## katusom (2009 Augusztus 14)

Ilyet még nem is hallottam, hogy a madár is rá szoktatható az egyhelyre való potyizásra.

Nekem hullámosaim vannak. Nagyon kedves kis jószágok. A szülőket nem tudtam meg szelidíteni , de az utódaikat igen csak kézhez tudtam szoktatni. 

Azt mondják a tojást ha átvilágítjuk meglehet látni , hogy ivaros e vagy sem , ez nekem valahogyan nem mutatja meg , vagy talán nem jól nézem szerintetek?


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 14)

kb igy ....tojások lámpázásal - sötét helyiségben mesterséges fényforrással való átvilágítás.

A termékeny és élő csírának ilyenkor már jól kivehető érhálózata és élesen elhatárolható légkamrája van. Az elhalt csírát viszont csak egy vércsík vagy vérfolt jelzi,ami rendszerint a héjhártyához tapad. Erezettség nem látható és a légűr alsó határvonala elmosódott. Terméketlennek nevezzük az úgynevezett üres tojást,amelyben az életnek semmi jele nem látható. Egy hét elteltével a tojás mészhéja eredeti fehér színét elveszíti. Az élő embrión kezdetben rózsaszínű,majd fokozatosan sötétülő - szürkülő - árnyalatúvá válik.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Augusztus 28)

Most!

Egy olyan helyről hoztuk el a papagájomat, ahol egy csomó papagájjal volt. A gazdák csak etették, de nem foglalkoztak vele. (Mármint úgy, hogy nem beszéltek vele, meg nem játszottak vele.)


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 1)

Ancsa, akkor sok-sok türelmet kívánok, mert egyhamar nem fog átszokni.
Az én nimfa "fiúmat" befogtuk (valakitől elszökött), igen félős, sőt durván csípős volt. Kb. 5 éve van nálunk és még mindig nem ül rá az ujjamra, de legalább már nem csíp meg ha a fejemre, vagy a vállamra ül, és végre odajön a kalitkához, ha szólok hozzá, és elfogadja a kezemből az odanyújtott magot is. Ehhez viszont több év kellett.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Szeptember 8)

Köszönöm a választ. 
Hát...Beraktam kb egy hete egy kis tálkát vízzel tele, és amikor hazaértem, akkor próbáltam itatni a kis kubus üvegből, de nem ivott. Aztán később is próbáltam, de akkor sem kért. Egyszer csak látom, hogy a kis tálból iszik! És ez tök jó, mert ugye suliban vagyok, és akkor nincs, aki megitatná, de most nagyon boldog vagyok, mert saját magától iszik. Majd meg kéne próbálni az itatót is...
Az én nimfám még mindig csípkedne, de úgy érzem, hogy csak játékból. Hogyha kaltikán kívül van a karom, akkor megengedi, hogy megsimogassam a fejét, és még ki is támasztja a fejét, hogy simogassam. Nagyon szereti. És ha szólok neki, akkor odajön, ahol a kezem van. Viszont, hogyha benyúlok a kalitkába, akkor már nem engedi.
Eszik a kezemből is, a kalitkán kívülről is, és belül is. 
És most nagyon boldog vagyok, mert jólalakulnak a dolgok.


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 12)

Ancsa518 írta:


> Az én nimfám még mindig csípkedne, de úgy érzem, hogy csak játékból. Hogyha kaltikán kívül van a karom, akkor megengedi, hogy megsimogassam a fejét, és még ki is támasztja a fejét, hogy simogassam. Nagyon szereti. És ha szólok neki, akkor odajön, ahol a kezem van. Viszont, hogyha benyúlok a kalitkába, akkor már nem engedi.
> Eszik a kezemből is, a kalitkán kívülről is, és belül is.
> És most nagyon boldog vagyok, mert jólalakulnak a dolgok.



A nimfanak a fejen a tollat kell finoman morzsolgatni. Az uj tollakat kell igy kibontani. Ha megfigyelsz 2 nimfat azok is azt csinaljak egymasnak. Finoman bontogatjak a tarajtollaikat.
A nimfak szeretnek furodni is, probald meg bevinni a zuhanyba es ovatosan lespriccelni. A madarak sokszor a zoldsegekbol es gyumolcsokbol jutnak hozza vizhez igy nem kell nagyon aggodni ha nem iszik.


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 12)

katusom írta:


> Ilyet még nem is hallottam, hogy a madár is rá szoktatható az egyhelyre való potyizásra.
> 
> Nekem hullámosaim vannak. Nagyon kedves kis jószágok. A szülőket nem tudtam meg szelidíteni , de az utódaikat igen csak kézhez tudtam szoktatni.
> 
> Azt mondják a tojást ha átvilágítjuk meglehet látni , hogy ivaros e vagy sem , ez nekem valahogyan nem mutatja meg , vagy talán nem jól nézem szerintetek?



Pedig raszoktathato. A madarak kb 15 percenkent wc-znek es ha megfelelo idopontban odatartod ahol szeretned, hogy wc-zzen es mondod neki, hogy tojjon vagy amilyen parancsot akarsz neki tanitani. Akkor egy idoutan utasitasra is fogja vegezni a dolgat.
Ez akkor igazan hasznos, ha a madarad sokat utazik a fejeden vagy a valladon es idonkent eltartod magadtol, hogy piszkitson. Igy nem fogja a ruhadra vegezni a dolgat.


----------



## naninani (2009 Szeptember 19)

*-*

Nekem hullámos papagájom van egy éve, és érdekelne, hogy mindenféle gyümölcsöt, zöldséget adhatok-e neki, vagy vannak kivételek?


----------



## Grob (2009 Szeptember 21)

Almát, sárgarépát, diót adhatsz neki nyugodtan, én próbálkoztam szőlővel cseresznyével, mert olvastam, hogy lehet, de nem tetszett neki. A salátát viszont imádja, viszont csak mértékkel, mert hasmenést okozhat.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Szeptember 22)

A nimfáim imádják a salátát megszáradva! 
Egyszer bent felejtettem egyet és totál kiszáradt. És élvezettel csipedték, így most már friss és "szárított" is van a kalitkájukban.


----------



## Koloblicin (2009 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## Santafe (2009 Szeptember 22)

Én most készülök venni, csak még megnézem, a helyhez melyik alkalmazkodik leginkább, mert a boldogsága fontos!


----------



## SirMorton (2009 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok


segítségre lenne szükségem.
vettünk egy Lóri papagájt, de elég vad, hogyan lehet tudtára adni, hogy mi jó és mi nem? Pl ha belémcsíp mit csináljak, hogy megjegyezze, hogy az nem jó?

köszi


----------



## Szamoca8585 (2009 Október 4)

Szia SirMorton!

Gondolom, már kezdtek összebarátkozni a lóritokkal! Hatalmas türelem kell, de megéri. 
Én főként szóval, hangsúllyal nevelem a papagájaimat, pl. mikor csíp: nem szabad, vagy nem...ha csak kicsit, akkor szépen, vagy vigyázz. Persze a hangsúlyodra nagyon ügyelj, értik.


----------



## Éva11 (2009 Október 8)

13 évig élt a család kedvenc hullámos papagája. Rengeteget engedtük repülni a szobában. Azt, hogy ki akar jönni a kalitkájából úgy fejezte ki, hogy a kalitka aljában rengeteget szaladgált egyik oldalról a másikra, vagy a rúdján pörgött. Nagyon szerettük, valószínűleg azért is élt sokáig.


----------



## Dolcezza (2009 Október 15)

_Sziasztok Dolcezza vagyok!_
_A páromnak van egy nimfa papagája, Jimmynek hívják. Ő nagyon különleges egy állat, ha mások mesélnék nekem akkor el sem hittem volna hogy mikre képes. Ő már tud két szót mondani, és különböző dallamokat fütyülni. Nagyon ragaszkodik a páromhoz, naponta többször kell őt simogatni!! Ilyenkor lehajtja a a fejét és a kis bóbitáját kell simogatni. Érdekes még hogy nem hajlandó csak átlátszó pohárkából inni. Imádja a főtt tésztákat, a szotyit, az almát és a sárgarépa zöldjét. Azt tudom csak mondani hogy egy ilyen kis madárkához is rengeteg idő és kitartás kell._


----------



## Dolcezza (2009 Október 16)

tegn




ap elfelejtettem képet csatolni a mi Jimmynkről!


----------



## koka1220 (2009 Október 29)

De jó ez topik!!!
Nekünk többféle papagájunk is van,van egy pár nimfánk, egy pár rózsásfejű törpénk és a kedvencem egy fiú nagysándor.A nimfáktól már több fészekalja elkelt,és legnagyobb örömömre nagyon szelídek lettek,a szüleikkel ellentétben.Sajnos ők már elég idősen kerültek hozzánk,hiába volt minden erőfeszítésem szelíddé nevelni őket.Rengeteg tapasztalatom van már velük,ha valakinek valami kérdése van,nagyon szívesen segítek!

Keresek néhány képet a papikról,megpróbálom őket feltenni!!



SirMorton írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> 
> segítségre lenne szükségem.
> ...


Szia!
Megkérdezhetem,hol vettétek és mennyiért?Pontosan melyik fajta lórit?Ha máshogy nem megy,írj egy privit...


----------



## Kismajom19 (2009 November 1)

Nekem 7 éve van egy nimfapapagájom és egyszerüen nemtud csöndben maradni mostanában pedig régebben tök csöndes volt:S mit csináljak vele ?


----------



## koka1220 (2009 November 2)

Kismajom19 írta:


> Nekem 7 éve van egy nimfapapagájom és egyszerüen nemtud csöndben maradni mostanában pedig régebben tök csöndes volt:S mit csináljak vele ?


Hát a nimfák nm épp arról híresek,hogy csöndes kis madarak.Mi csak egyet tudtunk csinálni egy kis csöndért:letakartuk a kalitkájukat.
Képzeld el,amikor négy-öt nimfa egyszerre kezdett rá..

Egyébként mennyire szelíd? Sokat foglalkozol vele? Mert még azt tudom elképzelni nála,hogy esetleg nem tudsz annyit foglalkozni vele mostanában,mint régebben...


----------



## Gabetto (2009 November 2)

Hát igen, idegborzoló a legtöbb hangjuk.  (mert van kedves is, csak azt ritkán hallatják)
Én azt figyeltem meg az enyémeknél, hogy akkor ricsajoznak fülsiketítően, ha valamit akarnak és nem az történik. Például sötétedik és még nem takartam le őket aludni, eszem valamit és kérnek belőle, ki akarnak jönni egyet repülni a kalitkából, rossz helyen van a kalitkájuk, félnek valamitől ...
De ugyanúgy visít a fiú akkor is, ha a tojó nem ott van, ahol ő szeretné. 
(pl. elbújva a költésre alkalmas zugban, vagy kalitkán kívül, míg őurasága még bent....) És sorolhatnám napestig.
Tehát valszeg a nimfád nem érzi jól magát. Lehet nekiállni kisakkozni, hogy mit hiányol. Lehet, hogy csak rémesen unatkozik, de az is, hogy totálisan magányos és kezd depressziós lenni....


----------



## renchee86 (2009 November 2)

sziasztok!
Tanácsot szeretnék kérni.
Vennék egy hullámos papagájt, de bizonytalan vagyok
meddig él el?
Milyen időközönként kell tisztítani a kalitkát?
És hogy kell gondozni hogy jól érezze magát nálam?
Szereti a meleget, vagy inkább hidegebb helyet kedveli?


----------



## koka1220 (2009 November 3)

renchee86 írta:


> sziasztok!
> Tanácsot szeretnék kérni.
> Vennék egy hullámos papagájt, de bizonytalan vagyok
> meddig él el?
> ...


Amit most leírok,az általában az összes papagájra igaz:nem kell nekik különösebben meleg,amiben te jól érzed magad,az neki is megfelel.A kalitkát érdemes naponta kitisztítani és havonta kifertőtleníteni.Ahhoz,hogy jól érezze magát,naponta engedd ki a kaitkából,beszélgess vele,kínáld meg ne csak magvakkal,hanem gyümölcsökkel,zöldségekkel.A mieink pl. ölnek-halnak a tyúkhúrért.
Most ennyi jutott eszembe.Ne ijedj meg,ez nem olan bonyolult,mint aminek látszik,és bőven meghálálják a papik...


----------



## Gabetto (2009 November 4)

*renchee86 *Még egy tanács (nem saját gondolat, de sztem megszívlelendő):

"Nincs elég nagy kalitka." 

Tehát lehetőségeidhez mérten a legnagyobb kalitkát szerezd be. (Érdemes akár használt, jó állapotút is nézni. Az olcsóbb mint az új, csak előtte alaposan fertőtleníteni kell.) Arra kell figyelni, hogy mekkora a kalitka rácsozata. Egy a lényeg, ne tudjon kibújni közötte a madárkád. És ajánlatos olyat venni, aminek az alja külön leszedhető, így sokkal könnyebb a takarítás. Egyébként a legjobb helye a kalitkának egy nyugodt, világos és nem huzatos hely. (Tűző napra ne tedd!) Virágokat érdemes mellé rakni, csak arra kell vigyázni, hogy ne érje el őtollassága, mert rögtön kicakkozza és az esztétikai rombolás mellett fontos tudni, hogy sok szobanövény mérgező!!! 
Nálam többféle ülőrúd van betéve. Az etető- és itatóhelyeknél a lábméretüknek megfelelő átmérőjű, de vannak vastagabbak is, hogy kopjon a karmuk. Ja, és inkább valódi faágakat tettem be, amit a nimfáim imádnak.
Azon koptatják a csőrüket, órákat töltenek a leamortizálásukkal.


----------



## johnlennon9 (2009 November 10)

nekem nem rég el kellett vinni mind két papagájom menhelyre mert depisek lettek


----------



## emberség (2009 November 20)

*Kismajom19* - nek.
Írd le pontosan, hogy miféle hangot hallat leginkább, ugyanis ebből kell kiindulni. Ha a monoton éles "sikítást" hallatja, akkor az az ő nem komfortos érzésére utal. Ez nagyon sok mindenből adódhat. Betegség, éhség, akarat, félelem, stb. (Gabetto jól érzékeltette. )
Az enyém hangja majd mindig kedves, nem tud bosszantani. Sőt nagyon szeretem.
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1766980", true); </SCRIPT>


----------



## emberség (2009 November 20)

johnlennon9 írta:


> nekem nem rég el kellett vinni mind két papagájom menhelyre mert depisek lettek


 
Mi okozta ezt az állapotot? Milyen fajtájuak a madarak ?


----------



## BassetH (2009 November 24)

Szép estét mindenkinek!

Ilyen családtag is van, mármint papagáj... Egy nagy zöld Amazonpapagáj Robika néven, mert hímnemű a drága


----------



## maggi85 (2009 December 2)

Nekünk nimfa papagájunk van, de időnként kibírhatatlan...ha elkezdi a "mondókáját", akkor le se lehet lőni!


----------



## viki_0506 (2009 December 2)

Sziaaztok nekem régen egy papagájom akit Gyurikának 
hívtak


----------



## evike22 (2009 December 9)

Melyik az a papagáj fajta amelyiket meg lehet tanítani beszélni, youtube-on láttam videókat, a legtöbb felvételen szürke színű madarat lehet látni, nevét nem tudom.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 December 10)

Sok papagáj megtanítható a hangutánzásra. A drágábbak közül az arák, a jákó..., a beszerezhetőbbek közül pedig a nimfa és a hullámos papagáj. Sok-sok türelemmel és szeretettel rá lehet őket venni a csacsogásra. És főleg ha nincs párjuk. Folyamatosan foglalkozni kell velük, gyakorolni kell a "beszédet". 
Te valószínűleg jákó-t láthattál. Ő lenne az, a nagy dumagép:


----------



## zsosza (2009 December 10)

Gabetto írta:


> Sok papagáj megtanítható a hangutánzásra. A drágábbak közül az arák, a jákó..., a beszerezhetőbbek közül pedig a nimfa és a hullámos papagáj. Sok-sok türelemmel és szeretettel rá lehet őket venni a csacsogásra. És főleg ha nincs párjuk. Folyamatosan foglalkozni kell velük, gyakorolni kell a "beszédet".
> Te valószínűleg jákó-t láthattál. Ő lenne az, a nagy dumagép:



ezzel vitába szállnék.. Sok Arát nem hiszem hogy beszélni látsz, rendkívül inteligensek, de beszélni..
A Jákó valóban rendkívül könnyen tanul.. Messze túlszárnyalja a többi fajt, s még az Amazon papgájok könnyebben taníthatók. Ezek árban is elérhetőbbek. Nimfa, s a többiek azért erős küzdelem árán taníthatóak bármire is.. De a Jákó, az maga a csoda..


----------



## pateu (2009 December 10)

Az, hogy egy papagáj elsajátít gazdáitól néhány mondatot, nem jelenti, hogy az állat valóban beszél emberül. Sokkal inkább mondhatjuk, hogy a papagájok a "hangzó világ kaméleonjai". A környezet hatására, utánzásképp változtatják hangjukat, és tanulják el más fajok, esetleg tárgyak zaját. A jákópapagáj vagy más néven szürkepapagáj rengeteg időt igenyel, ha tényleg szeretnéd, hogy megszólaljon.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 December 11)

zsosza írta:


> ezzel vitába szállnék.. Sok Arát nem hiszem hogy beszélni látsz, rendkívül inteligensek, de beszélni..
> A Jákó valóban rendkívül könnyen tanul.. Messze túlszárnyalja a többi fajt, s még az Amazon papgájok könnyebben taníthatók. Ezek árban is elérhetőbbek. Nimfa, s a többiek azért erős küzdelem árán taníthatóak bármire is.. De a Jákó, az maga a csoda..




Hát őszintén még én sem, de hallottam/olvastam, hogy állítólag ők is megszólalnak.  Tényleg, a kakadukkal mi van? Azok hogy állnak a hangutánzásban?
Viszont gyönyörűen csacsogó hullámossal már személyesen is találkoztam. Az én nimfáim - mivel párban vannak - csak a normál hangjaikat hallatják nagyrészt. Bár a fiú eltanult tőlem egy füttyjelet, amit néhanapján, amikor kedve van eltrilláz. 
Állítólag a jákó van annyira okos, mint egy kb. 4 éves gyerek. És nem csupán utánozza a hangokat, hanem a szituációnak megfelelőket mondja.


----------



## afca (2009 December 11)

A jákó könnyen tanítható beszédre 5 max 10 szó.De akkor már géniusz.Pozsonyban a saját fülemmel hallottam Nimfát,,Korellit,,beszéllni.Pozsonyeperjesen,,Szlovákia,, hullámos papgájt hallottam beszéllni,,már nem él,,.Igaz nem a papagájok családjába tartozik a beó,,mejnó,,de ez a madár a legjobb hangutánzó.Hihetetlen könnyen tanul és nagyon tisztán ejti ki a szavakat.aki beszélő madarat akar ilyet vegyen.Pár éve láttam Győrben a Spárban lévő akvarisztikábanha jól emlékszem 20.000 ft körül volt az ára.


----------



## afca (2009 December 11)

Gabetto írta:


> Sok papagáj megtanítható a hangutánzásra. A drágábbak közül az arák, a jákó..., a beszerezhetőbbek közül pedig a nimfa és a hullámos papagáj. Sok-sok türelemmel és szeretettel rá lehet őket venni a csacsogásra. És főleg ha nincs párjuk. Folyamatosan foglalkozni kell velük, gyakorolni kell a "beszédet".
> Te valószínűleg jákó-t láthattál. Ő lenne az, a nagy dumagép:


 Most van egy eladó jákó Dunaszerdahelyen a Tesco folyosóján lévő akvarisztikában.Egy igazi kaszkadőr!!!!!


----------



## Gabetto (2009 December 11)

Nem olyan rég a tévében egy hollót mutattak (talán az itthoni valamelyik állatkertben?), és ő is "beszélt". 
Nekem a "csúcs" egy kis kék hullámos papagáj volt (szintén a tv-ben), aki tisztán érthetően mondta el Hamlet monológját angolul.   



afca írta:


> Most van egy eladó jákó Dunaszerdahelyen a Tesco folyosóján lévő akvarisztikában.Egy igazi kaszkadőr!!!!!


 

  

Hát igen, de a vásárláshoz egy lottó nyeremény kellene!
Fölös több százezrem nem lévén egyhamar nem lesz. 
Pedig.......


----------



## nesszi01 (2009 December 15)

Üdv minden régi és új embernek sikerült helyreállítanom a jelszavam ilyen sok idő után!
De nyáron megváltunk a papagájainktól muszály volt de kertes házba kerültek jóhelyre és mivel nővéremhez kerültek így látogathatjuk őket.De azért nagyon szívesen olvasom tovább a történeteiteket.


----------



## zsosza (2009 December 15)

"Tesco folyosóján az akvarisztikában" ...
csak ott ne..

Ha már nézegelődtök, inkább tenyésztőtől...


----------



## feminimcsirke (2009 December 19)

Nekem is nimfám van, elég könnyű vele, bár kissé öntörvényü. igen szeretnek követelőzni, főleg ha már van egy jól bejáratott napirendjük) kiengedni nagyon nem szoktam, mert életében először mikor kijött annyira bátor volt, h elindult az ajtó felé, ahol is meglátta kintről a nagy lila futót, és szépen nekirepült aztán placcs mert azt hitte szegény h ugye már a szabadban van. tényleg vigyázni kell ezekre a dolgokra

amúgy nincsen vele semmi gond, könnyü őket kezelni, tartani. arra kell figyelni h kaja, viz legyen mindig neki, akkor elvan magában is.valóban szereti ha sokat foglalkoznak vele, sőt néha rájön kiköveteli. bár sztem könnyen el lehet őket igy rontani) tud zsarnokoskodni

viszont én gondban vagyok vele, mert alig hajlando zöldséget, gyümölcsöt enni. az egy alma amit talán eszik de semmi más. csak a hülye köles meg a cirmos szotyi, mert a kis feketét sem hajlando megenni. vkinek vmi ötlet, h milyen zöldséggel lehet még próbálkozni amit jobban szeretnek?


----------



## nesszi01 (2010 Január 1)

Nekem a sárgarépát ették nagyon /persze lereszelve/ és amit nagyon szerettek még az ha kenyeret dugtunk be nekik két rács közé.Imádták a kenyeret


----------



## hzsoci (2010 Január 1)

Sziasztok!
Nekem még nincs papagájom, de nagyon szeretnék! Most kezdtem el a fajtával ismerkedni.Egyelőre még semmit nem tudok róla, de olyanra vágyok 
amelyikkel vagy akivel? tudok kommunikálni! Azt mondják némelyik hajaz egy három éves gyerek szintjére!Ha tud nekem valaki tanácsot adni, nagyon örülnék neki!


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Január 4)

feminimcsirke írta:


> viszont én gondban vagyok vele, mert alig hajlando zöldséget, gyümölcsöt enni. az egy alma amit talán eszik de semmi más. csak a hülye köles meg a cirmos szotyi, mert a kis feketét sem hajlando megenni. vkinek vmi ötlet, h milyen zöldséggel lehet még próbálkozni amit jobban szeretnek?




Az enyémek szeretik a kendermagot és a búzát is. Szoktam nekik főtt tojást is adni, sőt a rántottából is kapnak mindig. Imádják a salátalevelet. Még szárazan is, talán még jobban is, mint frissen. A lány rajong a főtt tésztáért, főleg, ha az cérnatészta. 
Néhanapján összepépesített csirkehúst (sült, vagy főtt) is kapnak, abból is eszegetnek. Az almát az enyémek nem nagyon komálják, de a szezonjában a jó édes őszibarackból egy ici-picit csipegetnek.
Egyébként a gyümölcsöket hanyagolják, pedig próbálkoztunk náluk mindenfélével.
A kenyeret ők is szeretik, akár frissen, akár szárazon. 
Mivel vidéken laknak a "szárnyasok", rendszeresen kapnak tyúkhúrt és a nagy útifű érett magját is jóízűen elfogyasztják.
Ja és a friss, édes (nem erős!!!) paprika csumáját is megkapják mindig a magokkal együtt.

Hát "dióhéjban" ennyi. Remélem tudtam segíteni!


----------



## robertnyh (2010 Január 11)

kedvenc az ara papagáj


----------



## hajnalmadar (2010 Január 15)

Általában minél nagyobb testű egy papagáj, annál értelmesebb. A jákó papagáj viszi a pálmát tudomásom szerint. Nekünk otthon hullámos papagáj volt, és azzal is nagyon jóban lehetett lenni; nem túl okos, de jópofa kispajtás volt, még játszani is lehetett vele.


----------



## fera (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek lehet együtt tartani egy hullámos papagáj és egy zebrapinty párt?


----------



## andrik (2010 Február 5)

Játsszál velük és 2-3 hetente takarítsd bár ez tudom hogy ritka.Nézd meg van-e ételük mert kifejezetten ingerültek ha nincs mint mikiss

Szerintem mindegyik tudja melyikkel kell közösülni mint én is tudom melyik csajjal,szerintem ők is tudják,de inkább kérdezz meg egy állatorvost

Mi már 8 éve vettük a papagájunkat de ha kiengedjük mindent összecsinál.De valószínűleg azért mert hullámos.Butuska aranyos teremtés

A mi hullámos papagájunk meg egyfolytába eszik,már-már akkora mint egy galamb de jópofa

Vegyél hullámosat.ugyan picit buta,de a tökéletes választás lehet


----------



## Gabetto (2010 Február 11)

andrik írta:


> Mi már 8 éve vettük a papagájunkat de ha kiengedjük mindent összecsinál.De valószínűleg azért mert hullámos.Butuska aranyos teremtés



A madarak - tök mindegy a fajuktól - nem szoktathatók szobatisztaságra. A papagájok (de lehet, hogy a többi madár is) általában negyed óránként szokott "pottyantani ".  (bárhol bármikor, bármire, bárkire)


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 11)

Gabetto írta:


> A madarak - tök mindegy a fajuktól - nem szoktathatók szobatisztaságra. A papagájok (de lehet, hogy a többi madár is) általában negyed óránként szokott "pottyantani ".  (bárhol bármikor, bármire, bárkire)


 
Annyit meglehet tanitani nekik, hogy vezenyszora is elvegezzek dolgukat. Ez olyankor jo mikor a valadon utazik a papagaly.

A betanitast ugy kell intezni, hogy pottyantas utan az orat figyelve, a kozelgo idopontban eltartva a madarat modnjuk neki, hogy tojjon.
Mikor elvegzi a dolgat megdicserjuk es megjutalmazzuk kedvenc csemegejebol. Ezt napjaban tobbszor eljatszuk vele es egy ido utan a papagaj mar erti, hogy mit varunk tole es nem muszaly kivarni a 15perces idoszakot.



fera írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szerintetek lehet együtt tartani egy hullámos papagáj és egy zebrapinty párt?


 
en nem tennem ossze oket, mert a hullamos eleg agressziv.
Mikor volt nimfa papagajom azt sem tudtam ossze tenni a hullamossal.

Sokat voltak kiengedve es olyankor a hullamos mindig tamadta a nimfat.
Allandoan figyelnem kellett oket es a hullamos tobbszor kikapott a verekedes miatt.


----------



## TipeTupa (2010 Szeptember 5)

Bertold, a kapitány


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Szeptember 5)

romesz írta:


> Annyit meglehet tanitani nekik, hogy vezenyszora is elvegezzek dolgukat. Ez olyankor jo mikor a valadon utazik a papagaly.
> 
> A betanitast ugy kell intezni, hogy pottyantas utan az orat figyelve, a kozelgo idopontban eltartva a madarat modnjuk neki, hogy tojjon.
> Mikor elvegzi a dolgat megdicserjuk es megjutalmazzuk kedvenc csemegejebol. Ezt napjaban tobbszor eljatszuk vele es egy ido utan a papagaj mar erti, hogy mit varunk tole es nem muszaly kivarni a 15perces idoszakot.


 
most szerintem te nem beszélsz komolyan ?????Vezényszóra és mit mondajak ?:!:


----------



## Kristyna (2010 Október 8)

ejha, ezt a módszert még nem alkalmaztam a madaraimnál (nimfák)
szimplán megvan a helyük, ha kinn vannak akkor a kalitka tetején...akkor nem lesz baj a piszkítással


----------



## Monessa (2010 Október 25)

Nekem is nimfáim vannak.

Most kb. 10 évesek.De nem biztos.

Még régebben próbáltam kiengedni őket, de mikor az egyik kimászik, a másik elkezd kiabálni, az előző megilyed és össze vissza rohangál.

Most egy idelye inkább nincsnek kint.

Nem könnyű őket befogni. Az egyiket még talán, az szelídebb:


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Bár először nem rajongtam az ötletért,de a gyerekeim rábeszéltek egy papagájra,és milyen jól tettem,hogy beadtam a derekam,mert most meg én szeretem a legjobban.


----------



## laden1 (2010 December 13)

Érdekes dolgokast írtok, lehet kedvet kapok én is a papagájokhoz.


----------



## gege199812 (2010 December 25)

Valaki tudna segíteni ,mert kaptam egy nimfa papagájt.Ő az első nimfám.Kézhez akarom szokatni.
Kérlek segítsetek!!!kiss


----------



## campona (2010 December 26)

*Okos madááááárr !!!*



gege199812 írta:


> !
> Sziasztok
> Valaki tudna segíteni ,mert kaptam egy nimfa papagájt.Ő az első nimfám.Kézhez akarom szokatni.
> Kérlek segítsetek!!!



Kedves "gege199812",
"Segiteni" ?...miben? "Kezhez szoktatni" ?

1-so szabaly: A papagaly NEM OLYAN mint egy kutyus, nem lehet "csak ugy" szoktatni!
2-ik szabaly: csak mert kicsi, NEM buta...!!!
3-ik szabaly: a papagaly FIGYEL es TANUL!!!
4-ik szabaly: van sajat AKARATA!!!..tessek ezt figyelni.
5-ik szabaly: eloszor is nem "szoktatni" kell !...hanem...
6-ik szabaly: MEG KELL NYERNI a BIZALMAT !!!!!..ez akar tobb honap lehet...fuggoen a "gazdi"-tol !!!
7-ik szabaly: rendszeresen "foglalkozni" kell "vele" !
8-ik szabaly: legyen SAJAT terulete!
9-ik szabaly: etel, ital, homerseklet rendben legyen!
10-ik szabaly: "Ö" IS CSALADTAG AKAR LENNI !!!...tessek ennek jeleit felismerni!
11-ik szabaly: amikor mar hajlando a gazdi ujjan ulni es figyelni, lassan kozelitse a madarkat az On ajkaihoz, ha nincs kuzdelem, es a madarka figyel, "O" maga fogja az "okos fejet" az On ajkaihoz nyomni, ekkor lehet "beszelni tanitani"
12-ik szabaly: rovid, tomondatokat ismetelni 10-17-szer, azutan szunet, majd varjon egy-ket napot, es On el fog ajulni a meglepetestol !!!
13-ik szabaly: minden foglalkozast kiserje valamilyen jutalom, pl. valamilyen magok..

...hosszasan lehetne meg mondani, de a lenyeg, ezek a kis madarak SOKKAL OKOSABBAK, sem mint azt elsore gondolnank!

Szivelyes udvozlettel: Campona


----------



## gege199812 (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok.
Nekem is van egy nimfám és három hullámosom 
még nem szoktak kézhez de folyamatban van


----------



## Mikochan (2011 Január 19)

Sziasztok.

Nekem 2 nimfám van ők egy pár. Habár még nem nagyon megy az összhang a madarak között, de majd kialakúl.
Imádom őket nagyon szépek.


----------



## Boszi (2011 Február 17)

hajnalmadar írta:


> Általában minél nagyobb testű egy papagáj, annál értelmesebb. A jákó papagáj viszi a pálmát tudomásom szerint. Nekünk otthon hullámos papagáj volt, és azzal is nagyon jóban lehetett lenni; nem túl okos, de jópofa kispajtás volt, még játszani is lehetett vele.


 

Rosszul tudod hogy a jako a legertelmesebb. Kezdhetjuk azzal hogy mivel mered egy papagaj ertelmisegi szintjet? Legtobb fajta papagaj nagyon intelligens..messze menoleg a kakaduk, arak es a jakok amikhez az ember a legjobban tud viszonyulni es talan azert mondjuk rajuk hogy ok a legertelmesebbek. Igazabol annyira intelligensek es olyan komplex erzelmi vilaguk van, hogy nem is szabadna tartani oket mint hazikedvencek, mert mi emberek nem tudjuk igazabol megadni nekik azt hogy 40+ even keresztul egy teljes eletet eljenek le.



zsosza írta:


> ezzel vitába szállnék.. Sok Arát nem hiszem hogy beszélni látsz, rendkívül inteligensek, de beszélni..
> A Jákó valóban rendkívül könnyen tanul.. Messze túlszárnyalja a többi fajt, s még az Amazon papgájok könnyebben taníthatók. Ezek árban is elérhetőbbek. Nimfa, s a többiek azért erős küzdelem árán taníthatóak bármire is.. De a Jákó, az maga a csoda..


 

Nekem a jacint aram tobb szot beszel mint a jakoim kozul egypar  Egyedi kerdes az araknal is..van amelyik jobban beszeli az emberi szavakat van amelyiket nem erdekli hogy mimikalja az embert 



Tiffany írta:


> Julika!
> Én nem adnék a helyedben ilyesmiket a madárnak,(befötteket-süteményeket-palacsintát és a sonkaféléket)a papagáj nem húsevő,és az emberi élelmiszerek évekkel megrövidíti az életét.
> (egy tenyésztő)


 

Kedves Julika,

Tudtad hogy a legosszabb elo fogsagban elo papagajokat legfokeppen emberi koszton tartottak?  Ami egeszseges az embernek az a papagajnak is nyugodtan mehet...lehet az levesbol zoldseg, fozelekek, csirke natur hus..biza hust is esznek a papagajok (feher forras) mint ahogy a termeszetben is. Csokit, koffeint, avokadot, alkoholt szigoruan tilos. 

Mutass meg nekem olyan amazont, arat, kakadut amik a termeszetben szotyolat esznek.


----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Sziasztok!
Melyik papagájt érdemes tartani? Melyik a legjobb?
Köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Neyrda írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Még mindig keresek hullámos papagájokról szóló könyveket.
> Előre is köszönöm a feltöltőnek!



Georg A. Radtke: A hullámos papagáj

Sajnos már nagyon régi és elavult, a benne szereplő infók zöme ma már sem állatvédelmi szempontoknak nem tesz eleget, sem etológiainak.
Nem nagyon találtam én sem naprakész infókkal ellátó könyvet, talán német könyvek azok, melyekre tényleg azt mondom, hogy minőségi, és helyes infókat szolgáltat. Többre mész viszont, ha az infókat nem könyvekből szeded, hanem interneten (tudom nehéz, mert a sok ingyen oldal miatt sok szemét is megjelent, de kis keresgéléssel jó infókhoz jutsz), esetleg rendes tenyésztőt kérdezgetsz, hiszen a gyakorlat az esetek zömébe más, mint ami a könyvben van írva...


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Szaszanano írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Melyik papagájt érdemes tartani? Melyik a legjobb?
> Köszönöm a válaszokat!


 
Csak attól függ, hogy milyen vagy Te, milyen körülményeket tudsz biztosítani nekik, és mennyire mély a pénztárcád!

Papagájokat már nagyon rég tartok, azt hiszem olyan 4 éves lehettem, mikor a nálunk anno dolgozó festő nekem ajándékozott egy hullámospapagájt. Azóta nincs megállj, a létszám és fajtaszám növekedett, tartottam már hullámospapagájokat, nimfapapagájokat, rozellapapagájt, zebrapintyeket, kacagógerléket. Jelenleg tanulmányaim és az ebből következő távollétek miatt csak 4 nimfapapagájom van, és 2009-ben befogadtam egy kopasz kis sándorpapagájt egy kevésbé hozzáértő személytől. 
A papagájtartás nem egyszerű, nem olyan, mintha kutyát, macskát vagy valamilyen rágcsálót tartanánk, ennél ezek az állatok bonyolultabbak, és tartásuk során is több hiba csúszhat bele a számításba. Sok olyan pillanatom volt, mikor már megbántam egyáltalán belekezdeni ebbe, de aztán rájuk nézek, és nem tudnám életemet elképzelni ezek a tökfejek nélkül!


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Július 20)

Neyrda írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresek hullámos papagájokról szóló könyveket.
> Előre is köszönöm a feltöltőnek!


 

Szia!

Az Irodalmom fórum e-book topick keresőjét használva bizonyára több könyvet ad fel e témában amit le tudsz tölteni.

üdv anyóka


----------



## janotutu (2011 Augusztus 1)

*Papagájok tartása.*

A hullámos papagájt legjobb a tenyésztőtől venni egész fiatalon, mert így hamarabb megszelidül és ha sokat foglalkozunk vele még néhány szót is megtanulhat.


----------



## Bravo48 (2011 November 8)

Sziasztok!
Hullámospapagájról kellene valami jó ötlet,hogy miért pusztulnak el,mikor tojnának?


----------



## janotutu (2011 November 8)

Bravo48 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Hullámospapagájról kellene valami jó ötlet,hogy miért pusztulnak el,mikor tojnának?


Szia!
Valószínűleg ásványi anyag, főleg mészhiány okozhatja a pusztulást. Olyankor is előfordul ha túl fiatal a madár. Adjál a madaraknak sepiát (madárüzletben kapható). Ez folyamatosan legyen a kalitkájukban.
Ha már gubbaszt a madár, meleg helyre kell vinni, (legjobb ha infralámpát teszünk fölé) óvatosan megfogni és pár csepp paraffinolajat kell cseppenteni a végbélnyílásába, majd nedves ruhával le kell takarni a kalitkát. Ez általában be szokott válni. 
Megelőzésre pedig a költési szezon előtt a mageleségre néhány csepp csukamájolajat kell cseppenteni.


----------



## barby1214 (2012 Február 24)

Nekem hullámos papagájom van, és nagyon imádom őket.


----------



## almatan (2012 Augusztus 20)

Mire gondolsz? Milyen fajta?


----------



## almatan (2012 Augusztus 20)

Rossz hírem van: sehogy. Én még nem láttam szobatiszta papagájt, pedig volt jákóm is, az nagyon okos, de ez neki sem ment.


----------



## Melitta (2012 November 1)

*Beszélő papagáj*


Az, hogy egy papagáj elsajátít gazdáitól néhány mondatot, nem jelenti azt, hogy az állat valóban beszél emberül. Sokkal inkább mondhatjuk, hogy a papagájok a "hangzó világ kaméleonjai". A környezet hatására, utánzásképp változtatják hangjukat, és tanulják el más fajok, esetleg tárgyak zaját.


Kokó, a négy éves jákópapagáj tojó rendszerint üdvözli látogatóit. Közép-Afrikában ezeket a madarakat ősidők óta úgy hívják: „pampakaj", ami annyit tesz: fecsegő, locsogó. Kokó tehát genetikailag kódolt dolgát teszi, ha egész nap be nem áll a csőre. Ehhez a mutatványhoz azonban nem csupán hangutánzó képesség, hanem magas fokú intelligencia is szükséges. Az, hogy egy papagáj elsajátít gazdáitól néhány mondatot, nem jelenti, hogy az állat valóban beszél emberül. Sokkal inkább mondhatjuk, hogy a papagájok a „hangzó világ kaméleonjai„ . A környezet hatására, utánzásképp változtatják hangjukat, és tanulják el más fajok, esetleg tárgyak zaját.

Az etológusok, vagyis az állati viselkedés kutatói már a múlt században is nagy figyelmet szenteltek a beszélő állatoknak. Ezidőtájt a természettudomány a papagájbeszédről úgy vélekedett, hogy az nem más, mint a madarak társas ösztönének megnyilvánulása. Ezek az állatok ugyanis természetes élőhelyükön nagy- harminc-ötven egyedet számláló közösségekben élnek.

A papagájok társasági lények

Ugyan anatómiája lehetővé teszi a vokális beszédet, természetes élőhelyén meg sem fordulna a fejében, hogy emberi nyelven csacsogjon. Ehelyett a vadon más állatfajainak hangját utánozza. Ezeket aztán rendre beleszövi énekébe. Igyekezete érthető: egy hím annál kelendőbb a tojók körében, minél több nyelven beszél, azaz minél színesebben dalol.

Beszélni csak látszólag egyszerű!

Ám valójában a feladat meglehetősen összetett. Egyedül olyan élőlény képes rá, amelynél hangutánzó képesség, a társas ösztön, illetve a magas fokú intelligencia együtt van jelen. Emberi hangon megszólalni ezért kizárólag a varjúfélék néhány faja képes.

Ebbe a családba tartoznak a papagájok vagy hazai beszélő madarunk, a szajkó. Az utánzó papagáj ugyan manapság kiszorulni látszik a cirkuszi porondokról, ám tenyésztők szerint az attrakció vonzereje nem csökken. A faj igazán elkötelezett barátai azt mondják: a papagáj olyan, mintha kis emberke lenne kalitkában. Csak néha kedvesebb. És emberibb.


----------



## tasunko2 (2012 November 5)

Hullámos papagájaim voltak, imádtam őket!
Szobatisztaságra nem tudod nevelni őket, esetleg csak egyes kakadu fajokat.


----------



## Lyrical0316 (2012 December 27)

Meddig él a nimfa ?


----------



## YAMAHA150 (2013 Március 21)

sziasztok van egy kis gondom . van egy ninfa papagájom igen hullajtja a tollát mi lehet vele? . elöre is köszi


----------



## Sukhoi27 (2013 Május 3)

Nagyon úgy tűnik, hogy valamilyen betegség. Még lehet az is gond, ha egyedül érzi magát vagy más miatt idegeskedik. Nekem 2 nimfa papagájom van kb: 3 éve és nem volt ilyen gondom. Ezek mondjuk kézhez szoktatott állatok.


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok nesszi01 vagyok nagyon sokáig elmaradtam de most újra itt vagyok és újra papgáj gazdi lettem természetesen ismét nimfáké


----------



## Biseka (2013 November 22)

YAMAHA150 írta:


> sziasztok van egy kis gondom . van egy ninfa papagájom igen hullajtja a tollát mi lehet vele? . elöre is köszi


 A madarak, még a lakásban tartottak is, évente 2x vedlenek, tavasszal és ősszel. Lehet, hogy attól hullajtja tollait.
Üdv : Biseka


----------



## Dél Zsóka (2015 Augusztus 21)

Szép estét ! Nekem hullámosom van, de eszméletlen. A páromat szó szerint ki nem állhatja. A héten a szomszédban volt, mert mi nyaraltunk. Vérig van sértődve.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 Július 26)

Papagájtestvérek,akik nagyon szeretik egymást.


----------



## zsuzsoka13 (2016 Szeptember 15)

Lyrical0316 írta:


> Meddig él a nimfa ?


Szia!
A hugoméknak 25 évig élt, igaz az utolsó néhány évben már nem ment neki a repülés. De megoldotta. Gyalogolva bárhová eljutott a házban.


----------



## zsuzsoka13 (2016 Szeptember 15)

YAMAHA150 írta:


> sziasztok van egy kis gondom . van egy ninfa papagájom igen hullajtja a tollát mi lehet vele? . elöre is köszi


Stressz is okozhat tollhullást, vagy súlyos vitamin hiány. Mennyire hullik? Vannak kopasz foltjai?


----------

